# Growing babies of 2012, where are they now?



## smrobs

Just a little continuation from this thread...since technically they are no longer yearlings LOL
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/yearlings-2012-a-155519/


Here's Talyn, a grade, inbred, fugly pinto filly that was feral when I got her as an almost yearling. Best guess is that she'll be 2 somewhere around the first part of April....so with her mare-itude, I'm just going to call her an April Fool's baby LOL.

All these pictures are old as I've not had a chance to get any new ones, but it will get us started at least.









Forgive her funky stance here and her "stink face". That's the mare-itude I was talking about LOL.









Just to prove that she can occasionally have a pleasant look on her face....


----------



## Drifting

Yay!

Oh oh, I'm first!

I love Talyn!  

Here's Stryder ( Rolling River Blue, 2012 Appaloosa), who's escaping from his stall rest for some fresh air. He'll be 2 early march! Time flies. 



































Currently standing at 14.2/14.3 at the withers, string-tested to 16.1. So we'll see! I was hoping for 15.2, I'm betting we'll at least get there.


----------



## smrobs

Gosh, I'm beginning to think that Talyn really isn't going to grow at all. She string tests to 15.1, but is still holding steady about 13.2.....though her butt is about a full hand taller :rofl:.


----------



## EliRose

Subbing!


----------



## CessBee

Most recent photo of Piper I have.










Pretty sure I've posted before, just posting so I don't lose the thread


----------



## smrobs

I snapped a few little dinky pictures of Talyn today.







Every now and then, I see something in her that gives me an inkling of hope for her in the looks department.






Then once in a great while, I see something that really gives me hope that she'll not only look decent, but actually look _good_.




...then she has to start running around like a twit and blow that ship right out of the water with about 1000 torpedoes LOL.


----------



## Roperchick

smrobs said:


> Every now and then, I see something in her that gives me an inkling of hope for her in the looks department.
> 
> 
> 
> Then once in a great while, I see something that really gives me hope that she'll not only look decent, but actually look _good_.



She has a neck!... its not a pencil anymore! Haha she looks really good


----------



## smrobs

LOL, yeah, she's kind of started to grow one a bit...and of course it doesn't hurt that she's pretty fat right now.

Thank you


----------



## Kayella

The most recent picture I have of Henny, taken on Sunday. We went for another walk. In this picture, he is staring down those terrifying horse-eating rocks. And bushes. LOL

I also took him over a small bridge for the first time(this one in particular) Like the one in the middle of the lake, there was no hesitation. He just walks reallllyyyy slooooow hahaha. He takes his time on processing it. I'll take that over refusal any day. :wink:


----------



## countryryder

Lena,going through fugly stage number..I've lost track,lol. One of these days she'll balance out and get all her body parts proportioned.


----------



## Falcor74

Here are the most recent I have of Flint, learning to train in the round pen and having a blanket on for the first time. I have not string tested him yet, since I am not sure I want to know how short... I mean tall... he is going to be.


----------



## Ace80908

Here is Spidey's first ride.

He is 15.1 hands, strings to 16.2 and I think he'll hit it. He is a futurity horse, I am hoping to have him ready for the 2 year old HUS class at the world show this November.

He has been ridden about 10 times now ... about 20 minute each ride and the majority of it walking, giving body parts, and just being comfortable with me on his back. All our work his yearling year really paid off as he is very mellow about the whole thing. We won't ask for much until the summer - just keep it slow and easy. 

And I know most on this board don't ride two year olds and so, before this thread devolves into "a 2 year old shouldn't be ridden" - Let me say - I get it, it's a good policy that helps a horse mature soundly .... However, I have started and shown many two year olds that have gone on to have long and productive careers, so am fine with it - if the horse has the strength and maturity. Many of my show buddies are already loping their prospects - I believe there is a balance. 

I look forward to seeing the now two year old's in this thread as they grow, and yes, as they are started under saddle.


----------



## smrobs

^^I agree, even for those who may not agree, let's not turn this into a debate thread. This thread is STRICTLY for sharing photos and progress of our growing youngsters.

Spidey looks amazing and so calm. I really wish that my little turd would grow enough to put a ride or two on her sometime this year....but with the way she's growing, she may be 4 before she sees any saddle time LOL.


----------



## jmike

what is a "string-test" ?


----------



## smrobs

Mike, a string test is a test you do on a youngster to get an idea of their full adult height. There are 2 methods, both of which are explained very well on this site.
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html


----------



## Ellieandrose

My boy turns two in August! Ashlyn Buckshot aka Denny. Some might recognise him from me asking how big he'll get. I know he looks skinny in the photo but he's not. Just awkward and growing. :lol:
Sorry if the photo goes side ways.


----------



## oh vair oh

smrobs said:


> ^^I agree, even for those who may not agree, let's not turn this into a debate thread. This thread is STRICTLY for sharing photos and progress of our growing youngsters.


Oh good, I was worried that people would flip out. All of our horses have been started at two and we've got one in the pasture going on 15 completely sound.

Like Ace and Spidey, I'm aiming to get Lily to either APHA Congress or Worlds (or both) for the 2 y/o HUS. She'll be getting a later start though, in April, when she is officially 2 (and when I've saved up enough money for the trainer xD).

This is me sitting on her for the first time last weekend:



















She could've cared less. I just got back from my first week at my new job, so I'm gonna measure her again this weekend and maybe just sit on her and flex her side to side.


----------



## BreezeMyQuarterLovely

My little filly Breeze  Just some recent pictures.


----------



## egrogan

Love being able to follow these "babies" as they grow. As someone who will probably never have a foal, I love following along with what it takes to produce a happy, well-rounded adult.


----------



## Zexious

Breeze--She is so cute. I love the last photo, with her cute little eye. <3 
So looks so young!


----------



## BreezeMyQuarterLovely

Zexious said:


> Breeze--She is so cute. I love the last photo, with her cute little eye. <3
> So looks so young!


She is young, almost 7 months old  and thank you ! she is beautiful .


----------



## haviris

I don't have any recent pics of my 2012 baby, mostly because I had to cut all his mane off so there are very few pics taken during this silly mohawk stage. But I want to be subscribed to this thread so here are past pics from birth to a year. Will post older pics when I get them.
On his birthday,








2 weeks,
















4 weeks,
















2 1/2 months








3 months,
















Almost 4 months,


----------



## haviris

And I'll post the rest tomorrow, apparently my computer is updating and won't let me resize them right now.


----------



## haviris

Got it now, here are the rest of the Quest pics,
7 months,








9 months,








11 months,
















And 12 months,


----------



## Tupelo

omg he is gorgeous!! and looks so mature even after 12 months.


----------



## Drifting

pretty pretty pretty haviris!

Some shots of Stryder today, he got some outside time.



















Covered his bandage with a plastic bag to keep it clean.




















fuzzy mohawk man


----------



## Drifting

Ok, last ones unless he does something else ridiculously cute. The faces this guy can make are hilarious.. but I may be biased.

Showin me his smile










Watching while I try to take a picture of us. He was not very helpful.


----------



## quinn

^^ love seeing pics of that fella! always makes me grin!


----------



## Zexious

Drifting--I love Stryder. I like how you wrapped his little leg in a bag... I had to do that to myself for four months xD


----------



## picup436

I have a 2012 baby 

Anzac, as a bub:



And now:



She was born on Remembrance Day 11/11/2012 - hence the name Anzac.


----------



## smrobs

^^She's a beauty!


----------



## Blue Smoke

Hey I found it! I don't usually venture past the riding threads.

Got out to take a few pics yesterday, haven't gotten many since we started the big freeze back in December. Rona will be 2 in May, Welsh/Arab cross. As soon as the weather starts cooperating I will start ground driving her to hopefully put to cart. I probably won't ride her until next year but she will be saddled and ground driven this year for sure. I got a new surcingle I have yet to try on her. Crossing my fingers it fits!

Lovely youngsters everyone!


----------



## Ellieandrose

It had been two months since I have measured Denny. He's grown an inch. I don't think we'll make the desired 16hh. :-( I'm 5'4ish for comparison. 
For the past two days Denny's gut has put him in sticky situations. He's been walking in between two strands of hot tape and getting stuck in the blocked off area. Not cool.


----------



## Ellieandrose

99% of the time he looks miss proportioned, then his face. :wink:
Ladies man.


----------



## Ellieandrose

Ellieandrose said:


> 99% of the time he looks miss proportioned, then his face. :wink:
> Ladies man.


The photo didn't attach..


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

It's been a while since I posted an update about my little man but I am so proud of my him, I wanted to chime in and post an update.

You may remember him from the earlier Yearlings of 2012 thread or from his Breeding Journal in this thread

As a recap was born March 23rd 2012. He is an Irish Draught Sport Horse gelding by Snowford O'Donnell RID out of my Swedish Warmblood mare, Jalpa “Julep” by Juvel. 

Snowford O’Donnell (RID) was the NWSHBA 2006 Hunter Sire of the Year. While my mare “Julep” is by Juvel, member of the 1988 US Olympic dressage team, 1991 Pan Am Games Silver Medalist & AHSA Grand Prix Horse of the Year; Juvel is by Flamingo, 1984 Olympic Team Bronze Medalist, winner of GP Kur at 1986 World Dressage Championships, named Sweden's Dressage Horse of the Year multiple times. 

He is blessed with some quality bloodlines, as well as being genetically giant. He isn't technically two yet but he is already 15'3 and a half, JUST under 16 hands and SOLIDLY build. Dad is 16.2 and mom is 16.3. All of his judges comment talk about how well behaved he is and what a sweet disposition he has.

Since he hit the ground Aldis has competed in USEA FEH, USDF DSHB, Colt/Gelding and breed classes across the North West. Seriously, he was in his first in-hand schooling show at 3 weeks of age right next to momma.

He has show in current year colts/geldings in 2012, and yearling c/g in 2013, and we will continue to show Aldis this summer as a two year old showing USDF DHSB and USEA FEH. I haven't found any Hunter Breeding up here in the NW. He has a bunch of individual show wins, but his big wins include:
• 2013 Oregon Dressage Society DSHB, Yearling colts and geldings, Champion
• 2012 IDHSNA Champion in In-Hand Partbred Level 1.
• 2013 IDHSNA Champion in In-Hand Partbred Level 1.
• 2012 USDF All-Breed (IDHSNA), Dressage Sport Horse Breeding, Current Calendar Year Foal, Champion
• 2013 USDF All-Breed (IDHSNA), Dressage Sport Horse Breeding, Yearling Colts/Geldings, Champion
• NWSHBA 2012 Current Calendar Year Colt/Gelding, Champion
• NWSHBA 2013 Yearling Colt/Gelding, Champion
• 2012 USEF PHR Silver Stirrup, DSHB Young Horse, Zone Champion
• 2012 USEF PHR Silver Stirrup, DSHB Young Horse, National 12th Place
• 2013 USEF PHR Silver Stirrup, DSHB Young Horse, Zone Reserve Champion
• 2013 USEF PHR Silver Stirrup, DSHB Young Horse, National 7th Place
• 2012 Adequan®/USDF Dressage Sport Horse Breeding, Horse of the Year, 16th Place (Current Calendar Year, Colt/Geldings)
• 2013 Adequan®/USDF Dressage Sport Horse Breeding, Horse of the Year, 24th Place (Yearling, Colts/Geldings)

*Weanling:*



*Yearling:*



*18 months old:*


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awwww...I remember watching Julep on video before she foaled. He's growing up nicely...And has quite the record!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22

Red, now 20 months. Unfortunately summer here is our unproductive time, not that he's big enough to ride anyway, but I'm hoping by this coming fall/winter I can get started on his saddle work. 
These are not the greatest pictures, but the most recent I have. I was trying to get a cute one of Red with our new guy Blue. They have very similar personalities. Red's mom is a huge brat, hates affection, but these guys are total love bugs.




























And one of him eating his dinner. Poor guy grows an insane winter coat, just like his momma, and this week we've been in the 80's, with only the slightest hint of shedding.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

Hailey, Shiney Lil Ashley, will be 2 in June. SUPER SWEET baby, she has been ground driving since she was a year old. I got her at 8 months old. She is going to start riding (just cues and walking) in July. She will be the 2nd horses I have somepletely trained myself. She's a gem 

These first two are from today while driving, went 4 miles.


----------



## Drifting

I love seeing everyones babies growing up. Hard to believe its their 2 year old already. Stryder will be 2 next month!

Had to take this picture today so I can see how big he's getting. He's going to be a thick boy.


----------



## BellaMFT

*Athena 21 months*

Update on Athena.

She got her first headstall today. (no bit)









Today was her first time in a round pen. She did really good. We didn't push it and only worked her about 10 minutes.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Omg, the babies aren't looking quite as little anymore, lol. They are certainly growing out to be some gorgeous horses! I can add my coming 2y/o! He'll be 2 in May. I plan to start him under saddle by then with the vet's clearance. 

He is very green as far as work goes and took off while being lunged. When he was jerked around at the end of the line he bumped himself and did the splits in his hind end, so now has a bubble of joint fluid on the front inside of his left hock :?. Going to the vet this week, but is sound on it! I took some new pics of him today at 21 months old! 

He was EXTREMELY fidgety while tied, so he is going to be sitting at the patience pole a few times to learn we cant paw and move around constantly when mom is taking pics! He is a love bug for as green as he is and is such a nice, friendly colt! 

I STILL don't have a name for him, so if y'all have some awesome ideas, I sure could use some! I like people type names for the most part. My animals are named Fancy, Josie, Peaches, Lexi, Jinxxie,etc  His reg. name is BH Smart by Smart Spook out of a Be Aech Enterprise daughter. 

Yep, he is chewing on the post in the first pic  Colts are so mouthy compared to fillies! He's a busy body and has got to be constantly up to some kind of mischief, lol. He'll be started on the fundamental groundwork part of the Clinton Anderson series as soon as I can get a verdict from the vet verifying its safe 

He would NOT hold still for pics, lol. All the still pics I got were in the couple seconds he sat there before moving again, so these aren't the best. He kept leaning forward then taking another step ;/ I love this boy though  Can't wait to see what he turns out to be!


----------



## Ace80908

trainerunlimited - he is really a nice looking colt! Looks like he'll be an excellent using horse - I would give him a "smart" name - like Winston, Sheldon, Einstein...

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## StellaIW

Took my monster out for a walk today, She had a lot of energy! Spring feelings I think. Bucking, rearing, making happy noises... We ended up playing a little in the paddock instead once she calmed down in the woods. 























































Tiny monster.


----------



## Zexious

Stella--Bwaaahhh she is adorable. I don't think I've ever seen her before! What breed is she?


----------



## Falcor74

*This is what TROUBLE looks like!!! ** Warning Pic Heavy!!*

Flint is getting his spunk on with spring almost here. He spends most of his day either eating, sleeping, or irritating anyone he can. But then he shows how cute he be and everyone kisses and makes up.

**note** no one ever gets hurt with this "horseplay", and the rope was only on when I was out there.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you Ace, he is such a good boy! I introduced him to the tarp yesterday and you wouldn't believe how calm he was after the first 5 minutes of "Oh hell no," when I asked him to walk over it  I'll have to upload the pics! 

Stella, your girl is gorgeous! She looks like she is definitely feeling good!


----------



## Endiku

Gorgeous boy Trainersunlimited! I'm loving his rich red color and he seems to have some very nice confo too. What are your plans for him?

Stella- Storm is gorgeous as always. And chubby! haha


----------



## Ace80908

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=721849951178948&l=4057576911270692744

Spidey is now walking and trotting soft and consistent under saddle. 

I want to see if this link thing works... Here is a tiny video of us from today.


----------



## smrobs

^^Very nice, though I'm not sure folks will be able to see it if they don't have a FB account.


----------



## Ace80908

thanks smrobs -it was such a quick video I didn't bother posting it onto youtube. The link option says its viewable to all but I have never tried it so we will see - I think the biggest issue with that facebook link is probably a privacy issue as viewers obviously see your name, etc. I don't care but others might... 

I am really proud of how Spidey is coming along - our weather means he is still only being worked when we can get a few decent days in, so he still has less then 15 rides at this point, which is fine - keeping it slow has kept him happy and relaxed about it, so I think we should make good progress this summer.


----------



## oh vair oh

We've had the worst winter in Texas this year. Partially why I just said, screw it! Start her in April! 

Though I did get on her yesterday bareback and encourage her to walk around. 

I'm super super excited, hopefully we can make up for lost time. Spidey looks great, I'm jealous!


----------



## Ace80908

I can't wait to see you at some of the shows, Oh Vair Oh - no reason to rush, we will get there! I was excited to see that APHA just approved two year old LL classes for 2015 - won't help us this year, but will be great for the yearlings getting started now. They also approved Ranch Horse Pleasure, which may be a direction I'd want to go later. 

I was dinking around the day before on Spidey, just walking and trotting around the pasture with him in a halter - I love playing around bareback on the babies - teach them from the beginning its no big deal.... 

I have seen some accomplished show horses that can't be ridden bareback because they were never introduced to it and the feel of a rider sliding around without a saddle feels too weird to them. 

can't wait to see more pictures of Lily!! and Happy Birthday as well


----------



## oh vair oh

Lucky for Lily, she's unintentionally very "dork-proof" because I have a hard time climbing on her, so she is well accustomed to me scrambling on her like a monkey, clinging to her butt with my leg. She seems very careless about me being up there, as if she was expecting it sooner or later... haa. 

Here she is!


----------



## Ace80908

BEAUTIFUL!!! And she looks like Spidey with their butts in the air - growing, growing, growing


----------



## oh vair oh

I knoow, I hate conformation shots on the youngins. We do a lot of ground work exercises focusing on her loin and back to keep the front end connected to the hindquarters. But she moves well despite it, I guess that's all I can ask for xD


----------



## Drifting

Oh Vair, I love her expression in that picture. She's so pretty and refined, unlike my dork.


----------



## CessBee

Her's Piper as of today.


















Look at that mane! I'm impressed, Cess has a really thin mane, but this this is so thick! Also she is now in a Pony size halter at 16 months.


----------



## smrobs

You guys can just keep your little gorgeous, mature looking 2 year olds!

Talyn and I stick our tongues out at you and your gorgeous youngsters. She's knows she's 13.2 hands of fugly, attitude, and AWESOMENESS LOL.
(very old picture, I don't have any decent new ones. One day when I remember to take my camera to the barn, I'll get some).


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here are the pics, finally! The Smart Spook colt was sooooo GOOD with the tarp! Way better than I expected, lol. I introduced it to him on the ground first, then on him  All in about 10 minutes!!!! Super proud of my boy! I also saddled him for the second time and he got to lope around, etc. He was a little crow-hoppy, but only to the extent that he was loping big with his feet, if that makes sense, lol. A beginner couldn't have distinguished it from a normal lope xD. He is just too cute! Definitely still working on manners when he is tied up. He has become attached to Josie like nobody's business and cant understand why he cant go wherever she is! I didn't get any saddled pics, unfortunately. Everything I see about him, I like! Super excited to see how he matures, although he went from pretty level to a couple inches butt-high in the last couple weeks. He is a bit ribby, so definitely in a growing stage again!


----------



## CessBee

Yesterday was a big day! Piper had a crash course in groundwork and then learnt to float, she picked it up like a pro, once we put a stop to her running through the pressure. Now she is here in Hamilton with me!


----------



## Zexious

^He's a doll <3


----------



## oh vair oh

Enjoying the gorgeous weather while it lasts


----------



## smrobs

Got some new ones of little miss Priss the other day. She's officially 13.3 now LOL. She _might _break 14hh before she turns 2 but she'll have to hurry, only about a month to go. I'm really just hoping she's a late bloomer.

Yes, she's still _that _downhill.




She's made really good friends with Pokey these days




She's even somewhat tolerant of Taz


And I still see some _potential _in there to be a real stunner under saddle....








Her neck is actually looking like a neck instead of a bent pencil LOL.


Then she loses it LOL.




She was a bit full of p*ss and vinegar that particular day LOL


I had a young dog loose with me and she and Talyn had a heck of a time playing, running circles around the roundpen (no, the dog wasn't chasing, they were playing and sometimes Talyn would chase the dog before turning around and letting herself be chased...silly kids LOL)


As you can see, she was terrified of the dog that was trying to entice her to play....


----------



## Drifting

Here is trouble, doing what he does best - eating.


----------



## Kayella

Finally got my camera back from my friend. Which means lots of pictures!! 

Henny got a pedicure and makeover yesterday. He's starting to shed like crazy. The vet came out a couple weeks ago and her and her assistant fawned over him(as usual, they love the little booger) and are amazed at how much he's grown and actually looks like a horse now! 


His face sums up how much he loves having his picture taken. 


The clearer his mapping, the less hair he has!! So excited for summer!


Strike a pose


There are some times where you can obviously see his "lazy" ear, such as this picture illustrates. 


His hair is amazingly long = gets amazingly knotted


His adorable worried face

That's all for now


----------



## smrobs

Good God, that mane!


----------



## Kayella

smrobs said:


> Good God, that mane!


Hahaha I know! Idk how the heck he does it. The only thing I do with it is comb it when it gets tangled and braid it when it's windy/hot. His tail is a few inches from touching the ground, too! I'm thinking of chopping his mane off when it warms up(consistently. Dang Texas) and save it for jewelry and stuff.


----------



## Drifting

Can I cut some of Henny's mane off and tie it to Stryders? <.< and maybe some of that tail too? I have super glue ready!


----------



## Kayella

Drifting said:


> Can I cut some of Henny's mane off and tie it to Stryders? <.< and maybe some of that tail too? I have super glue ready!


I'll mail some to you  I was actually just thinking that Henny could share his gift with Stryder LOL!


----------



## Drifting

LOL. His hair is coming back in! We'll just cross our fingers and hope he doesn't lose it all again when he sheds out. He actually has a little bit of a tail! 
See? See?! You can't see tailbone anymore.











I probably just jinxed myself.


----------



## smrobs

Talyn will share some too. Hers isn't as long, but it's really thick (like draft horse thick :shock so she's got plenty to spare.


----------



## Kayella

His snuffy little tail is adorable! I think he just wants to make sure that allll of his spots are on display and not hidden by anything. :lol: :lol:


----------



## New_image

I have been patiently awaiting awaiting a day warm enough to snap some current pictures of my bebes. Today it was actually ABOVE 0 so I took the camera out but, they do not do anything cool. Smrobs, at least your short bebe moves! 

Mine sleep. 









The look dumb while doing it too.









Looking dumb seems to "go around" in this herd so how can you blame the little fellas for following suit. 









Sometimes they roll.









They let smelly bucks stand on them.









They steal frozen goat water buckets.









They let smelly bucks kiss them.









And when all else fails they stand unusually and awkwardly close to the camera. 











They also have no jobs, no steady incomes, they eat... alot..., and they poop.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr at 1 year 3 months....*

Here's my boy Zephyr Moo, with his Mother (yes he IS weaned) and his long suffering 'Uncle' taken today, he's going through that AWKWARD stage...


----------



## Drifting

Merlot he's getting so big! Handsome boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Talyn had her first experience with a "rider" today. She was laying down in the pen when I got home from work and actually _stayed_ laying down while I walked up to scratch on her, which is a VERY big deal for her. While I was scratching her favorite spots, I decided to see how much of a fit she would throw with someone sitting astride her. I worked my way over and slung my leg over her back and gently sat down on her. She got a little squirmy at first but with a bit of talking and a few scratches, she calmed right down.

Maybe she won't be quite as hard to break as I was afraid of LOL.


----------



## Drifting

Aww.. I wanna start training Stryder! Maybe we can do in hand trail while his leg is bandaged still. Or TARPS. but I don't want him spinning and circling a lot. 

Boo.. patience. P.a.t.i.e.n.c.e


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Drifting, we're basically in the same boat but for different reasons. Stryder because he's still in rehab....Talyn because she's still too darn small.

I'm hoping that she'll be ready for a tiny bit of honest saddle work by next spring but I'm not going to hold my breath.

Good news is now that Rafe is basically through with his training stage (where he needed ridden frequently.....not that he ever really needed that LOL), I still have Taz that I need to get going. Work on him this summer and next winter and maybe he'll be broke enough to rehome and she'll be big enough to start by spring '15.

I think one project a year will work well for me.


----------



## Kayella

Smrobs, I'm in your boat, too. Henny seems to be a late bloomer(though that might be because his accident stunted his growth for some time) and I think he just hit 14 hh. He's got a lot of growing and filling out to do before I back, but at the very earliest that will be next spring. And if he's not ready then, we'll wait until he is. I'll be starting all his groundwork this summer, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

smrobs said:


> LOL, Drifting, we're basically in the same boat but for different reasons. Stryder because he's still in rehab....Talyn because she's still too darn small.
> 
> I'm hoping that she'll be ready for a tiny bit of honest saddle work by next spring but I'm not going to hold my breath.
> 
> Good news is now that Rafe is basically through with his training stage (where he needed ridden frequently.....not that he ever really needed that LOL), I still have Taz that I need to get going. Work on him this summer and next winter and maybe he'll be broke enough to rehome and she'll be big enough to start by spring '15.
> 
> I think one project a year will work well for me.


you all have cute babies here, but I have a 16.3 (aprox) hunk standing in my pasture, 2 months away from his 4th birthday, and he has not seen a rider on his back. A few months ago he was handwalked with me hanging on his side, but that's as far as we got.
But ye, before his bday, I am planning to start working with him as a rider, not just the ground. Don't really have many excuses left.. he is almost 4 after all.... and not tiny, or underdeveloped, or skinny, or having any other reason to not become a riding horse.


----------



## Merlot

Cherij, I congratulate you, in actual fact the research now shows that a horse should not be started before he is 4 so don't panic ;-) The later the better - remember they are not mature skeletally until around 6 - 8.


----------



## Drifting

Guess what day it is? GUESS WHAT DAY IT IS?

It's *STRYDERS BIRTHDAY!*



He went from this little scrawny wart-nosed dude:











To this classy guy











The orange is from carrot cake <.< You can see his opinion on it. ^








































saying Hi to a 2 year old Filly. He misses having friends


----------



## Merlot

Love it Drifting, LOL He is getting to be a handsome young man ;-)


----------



## Kayella

Happy birthday Stryder! 

I worked with Henny today. Brushed him down, lunged him a bit, then took him for a walk. He did great until someone using a weedeater hit something. He spooked and when he did, he shouldered into me. Of course that was a big no no so I spun his butt around quick and lunged him a few circles to teach him that's not okay. We got back to the barn after that without incident, then he got to stand tied for about 10-15 minutes and chill. 

Saturday, we're taking pictures again! Almost a year later from his birthday pictures last year, so I'm stoked to see how much he's grown this past year.


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily wishes Stryder a happy B-DAY!


----------



## Icelandic

So many beautiful horses!!


----------



## New_image

Happy birthday to Stryder!!!


I decided to give this bebe a job... all be it a "*******" style job, since (cough,cough) someone was to large for the surcingle that I have... so we used a bareback pad to run lines through. She did great though! Even with the whole herd running and screaming in panic because I had one of the young ones out in the road where they do not belong :shock::lol:










http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr242/prettyinpalomino/securedownload-3_zps68ab4a21.jpeg


----------



## Kayella

Omg New she is absolutely huge! She dwarfs Henny :lol: She's a brownskin too, right? Brownskins FTW!!


----------



## Merlot

Good grief New Image, he is huge!!! And I thought Zephyr was tall.
I could only get one image - any chance of putting a few of them up on here?


----------



## Zexious

Oh--My goodness! Look at all that chrome :O Everyone is looking great 8D


----------



## New_image

Kay - yes  Tribby is smokey brown.

Merlot - I tried to post more, our computer is down so I am using my phone and for some reason it only let me post the one. I'll share more when our computer is back. 

Tribby is a big girl, and I am 5'10"! Its a good thing I feel better on the tall kids. Tribbys half brother is just as tall and seven months younger. I think he'll beat her, he string tests closer to 17hh. 

We already gave up and just go ahead and put round bales in their stalls for hay...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

NEw Image wat is Tribby's beeding - I don't mean who is the stallion etc, I mean is she quarter horse cross? with what?


----------



## New_image

Thoroughbred.

She is out of my Puchilingui daughter by a Guaranteed Gold son.

Blondesraisinhel Thoroughbred
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CessBee

Here she is as of yesterday  She's looking quite mature to me.


----------



## SammysMom

Oh my gosh, I love all the spotted babies. 

*Drifting*, never tell me where you live because I don't know if I could stop myself from horse-napping Stryder. What a freakin' _cutie_.


----------



## smrobs

Little Miss Talyn had a whole gauntlet of new experiences today LOL. Her first day with a bit, bridle, and saddle. AND SHE'S ACTUALLY REACHED 14 HANDS!

Yay, she's no longer a shetland LOL.

Anway, here are some pictures.








And, yes, I know the saddle is way too big. I only put it on long enough to see how she'd react and it was only tight enough to keep it from falling off. She hopped around a few times but afterward was content to walk in some nice easy circles around me. Took it well, even though the wind was blowing about 25mph.








You can tell she was none too happy about all the "torture" I was inflicting on her LOL.






She looks almost ready to go out riding the range.......almost :wink:


----------



## Ace80908

Well, Spidey is getting some time off - He has started another growth spurt and is coming up so fast he is hip high and a little lean. He is on free choice alf/grass hay, Ultium, and some alfalfa pellets to help keep the weight on, and I'm going to stay off his back and just work on our ground work and showmanship until he evens back out. He is going to be a very big boy, I think, his hip is at 16 hands as of today, withers 15.2. He was out herding our yearling around today, I had to rescue poor Howard and turn him out with Daisy because Spidey just wouldn't stop... tomorrow Spidey will get turned out with Daisy so she can put him in his place. Gotta love Boss Mares.


----------



## Drifting

Tayln is looking all grown up!


----------



## Drifting

Stryder's giving me an idea of what he'll look like as an adult. I think this is the first picture I've got where he's not looking like a total awkward goofball.


----------



## Ace80908

Stryder is looking very handsome


----------



## MsLady

Both Tayln and Stryder are starting to look like adult horses, they are growing out of the awkward stage. They both look really good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Lena,in all her scruffy,dirty,butt-high glory.  Still a little gangly looking,but starting to fill out and her body parts are finally starting to look like they all belong to the same horse,lol.


----------



## Zexious

^Spotty butt! 8D She's looking great <3


----------



## Kayella

A picture of Henny taken on Friday. He's getting there! He's been growing so much lately that he's now on the thin side. Hopefully as we start working more this summer, I can put a bit of weight and muscle on him. Excited!


----------



## COWCHICK77

It's fun to watch all these babies grow up!

First pic, Baby Hooey the day I brought him home. 16 months old and growing through an obvious awkward stage...yikes...

Second & third pic, 22 months.(will be 2 yr. in April) He is almost as tall as Stilts 14.2H should mature to 15-15.1H but he is obviously going to be stouter.
I am pretty excited about starting him. He is going to be nice, smart, sensitive and already wants to eat cows :twisted:


----------



## smrobs

Ooh, I like him a _lot_.


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily loves cutting the dog, and the dog loves someone who can keep up!


----------



## COWCHICK77

smrobs said:


> Ooh, I like him a _lot_.


Thanks, me too! My husband is trying to steal him from me. I told him no way, he thought he was ugly 6 months ago and thought I paid too much for him.($900 delivered)

Playboys Okie Cody Quarter Horse



Oh Vair Oh, Lily is gorgeous!


----------



## caleybooth

Blaze will be 2 on June 29. He's a little guy. I've never string tested him but I don't think he'll ever make 15hh.


----------



## Whisper22

I took a few better pictures of Red yesterday.



Red and mom.


I love this feature on my phone, it captures the whole reason we named him Red. Nevermind his goofy face.


----------



## countryryder

Lena bug. She's honestly the quietest,friendliest long yearling I've ever come across,nothing fazes her and she's perfectly happy to be in your back pocket all day..


----------



## Endiku

Talyns blue eye on her left side makes her always look horrified to me xD such a cutie.


----------



## Drifting

Lol endiku. Her and Stryder are kind of the same in that regards. like one side of them is Dr. Jeckle, and the other is Mr. Hyde. Crazy vs sane.


----------



## CessBee

Piper got her first rug today.


















Looking quite unimpressed with the whole thing haha, but she improved dramatically, this was only my 2nd time getting her used to it, the first time I got it on her back and she was standing still, if a bit fidgety but wouldn't let me do up any straps so I just let it sit there for a bit. Today got it all done up, still a bit fidgety, but overall pretty calm. No here's hoping she doesn't have a massive growth spurt between now and winter/more rainy weather.


----------



## Merlot

HA! Cess Bee Zephyr is on to his 4th rug and I hardly ever rug him. He's quite keen on his rug when it is really bucketing down. ;-)
This is him the morning after a night storm, about to be de-rugged ;-)


----------



## Merlot

That's weird - sorry...here he is.... LOL


----------



## CessBee

How did he react when he first heard the rain on it? Just curious as I can see it being something that Piper might take offence too haha.

What size is he in? I measured Piper as being just over 3'9" so I got her the 4'0" to allow for some growth, I imagine by the end of winter she'll be a 4'3" I'm hoping she stops at 4'6" the same as Cess haha.


----------



## Merlot

He isn't bothered by anything really - he's so laid back I sometimes wonder if he has been out in the back of the paddock smoking dope LOL
So no, rain on his jacket was not a problem - rain on himself however, is not tolerated. 
Geez his jacket is already a 4ft6. Am picking by the time he stops growing he's likely to be in a 10ft 9 ;-)


----------



## CessBee

In general Piper doesn't take offence to anything at all really, but knowing her mother, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the strangest or littlest things that she would take offence too.


----------



## Zexious

Merlot--Those colors suit him so well! Talk about fashionable ;D


----------



## Falcor74

*Flint's Training Update*

I have not been able to get out with the horses as much as I want, but I was able to go out yesterday and work with both girls and continue with Flint's training and desensitizing. He looks really worried about everything, huh?...


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

It's Aldis' birthday! Exactly two years ago tonight I was waiting in line to see the Hunger Games when my phone started to blow up from people watching on Mare Stare. My husband broke a ton of traffic laws and I got home just in time to see the baby giant fall out of momma.

So as of 10:20 PM tonight, he will be officially two years old.

I sticked him right before these were taken, (this afternoon) and he is standing 15.3 and 3/4 (VERY irritating) at the withers, and 16 hands and 1/2 an inch at the hip.

From everything I've read, take how tall they are at the second birthday and add a hand to get their final height, add 1-2 inches if it's a warmblood or draft. According to that estimation he should top out at 17-17.3. (Good God.)


----------



## haviris

Took some impromptu pics of Quest on the first day of Spring, I was getting my other horse and Quest was being a complete pest, till I finally had to tell him to harass someone else, and so he did (the dog, but it's all good, he liked it)! I think he was just happy it was finally Spring!








































The one in front is the other 2012 baby,








(check out Ezma's (the gray) face)








(Quest is growing a second nose)


----------



## Merlot

Havirus how wonderful to see them galloping about in loads of space having fun together


----------



## Zexious

Quest is just adorable. I love his facial markings... Gah, what a hunk.


----------



## Ace80908

This is a typical Colorado day - first pic in the morning when I went out to feed breakfast - second in the afternoon when I went out to feed dinner. 

Spidey is tall and lanky - he is a big goof. I find it amusing that he still needs to eat like a foal with his legs splayed out because they are so much longer than the rest of him - cannot wait to see him next year


----------



## Blue Smoke

Rona 23months.























































With Smokey









Winter can end any time now...


----------



## Haffieluver06

Gypsy at 23 months. She still looks a bit weird.


----------



## StellaIW

A few new pictures of Storm. She'll be 2 years old in May!


----------



## Drifting

Stryder got to go back out on field board (yay!) Here he is reunited with his babysitter pony, Pickles.

Pickles, wondering wtf happened to his little baby.




































He's got a mane!! and he's working on a tail.


----------



## CessBee

Piper got a fly mask put on the other day, the flies are insatiable here at the moment!


----------



## Kayella

Guess who has finally reached 14 hands?! This guy. 14 and a quarter inch, to be exact. :lol: He has been growing A LOT lately, it's just insane. He's so tall now. My baby boy is growing up ):

Okay, now I have a working picture. And in this picture, you can see the haircut he gave himself. =.=


----------



## New_image

Look how lonnng and pretty his mane is, hair cut aside. Mine still only have 3/4 of a tail!


----------



## Kayella

Lol thanks, New. Though I think his mane is about to go bye bye. It gets terribly knotted and during the summer, he sweats really bad under it. So I'm gonna chop off all but a few inches and let it grow back out somewhat evenly.


----------



## Drifting

Nooo don't chop it off.. I'm so jealous of that mane.. SO JEALOUS OF IT. LoL

He's looking more and more like an adult!


----------



## oh vair oh

Hennie's mane is so dreamy  He's got the good hair genes. I'm sure he won't have any trouble growing it back.










The lingering fuzzies are the worst >.<
Getting ready to purchase a size 78 fly sheet. O.O
Our other two grown horses both wear 76s.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder's not allowed to have a fly sheet. He'd rip it up within an hour. 
He also has figured out how to take off his fly mask. So really he's just SOL. 

Lilly's looking huge!


----------



## Kayella

Here's an example of why I'm chopping Henny's hair off. It's insane. It took me HALF AN HOUR to untangle this mess. 




And he of course has to let me know his opinion of having to stand for an "eternity" as he put it. :lol:


----------



## Drifting

You can always do what I did to Stryder, roach it! I shaved his mane off September and its just now falling over. But it's much thicker than it was.


----------



## Kayella

I would, but Henny has the scrawniest neck and would look horrible with a roached mane LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Does it still knot if you leave coconut oil in it? Heavy coconut oil on the under side so the top doesn't look greasy. I have a Arabian pony here who has a cute mane but it knotted every time she sneezed until I had her long enough to feed her six months of BOSS and flax so that now she has enough oil and problem salved. In the mean time I used coconut oil weekly to keep it un-knotted. 

Now I need to come up with a trick for Zion. His dam always had matts in her hair. The entire under side of her mane was one and no amount of brushing was going to change that. I thought if I kept up on his, he wouldn't have that issue but I was very wrong! The top looks normal, but the under side is a mess.

Darn babies anyway!


----------



## Kayella

I usually braid it loosely in a couple running braids so it can't knot in the wind(the wind is crazy here most of the time.) After unknotting his frizzy mess, I put a little conditioner in it and braided it. I used to put coconut oil in his hair, but I haven't in a while. I should start doing it again, though.


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr has a fabulous mane and tail...
Here he is at The recent annual Golden Horse Show where he disgraced himself LOL (You'd have to see his Zephyr Files to find out how he did that! Too much to write here!) :shock:


----------



## smrobs

Boy, the witches really like Henny LOL.

Zephyr is looking amazing, so grown up.

Alas, I have no new pictures of my little turd...been working too much and always forget to bring my camera to the barn.


----------



## Kayella

smrobs said:


> Boy, the witches really like Henny


That's because they get along so well when he's a little snot. :twisted:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

Here's little Joey! He will be coming two in May. He is actually listed for sale- my mom doesn't feel she has the time to devote to him and Walter (my 4 year old), and doesn't want him to just sit around. 

Anyways, nothing much new with him. He is a hairy beast, and he and Walter now share a pen, so much more boy play time. He was saddled early march and he didnt care. A couple ladies at the barn are going to do more work with him starting this week I believe, more groundwork and maybe start him.


----------



## CessBee

Piper survived her first night with a rug on last night, it's quite wet here and while it's not super cold, that wind has quite a bite to it and with the paddock they're in not having heaps of shelter, I felt having her rain sheet on was a good idea. So far she hasn't destroyed it and she seems pretty relaxed in it. My baby is growing up


----------



## New_image

Tribulation is officially a two year old! :clap:

That is very hard for me to believe. It seems like only yesterday she was this little bundle of everything I'd hoped 11 months for... sigh









Now shes a bigger bundle and loved to pieces! 

























Happy Birthday, Trib. 

Zion was not to be left out...










He also demanded "Tribby birthday scratches from Sara"


----------



## CLaPorte432

Happy birthday Tribby!!!

And holy goodness is Zion huge!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Zion is a freaking giant LOL. 

Henny was a little snot yesterday. He did well in the round pen, didn't even hesitate to go in like he's been doing lately. After 10-15 minutes in the round pen I tied him for about 20 while I cleaned up their paddock. Then we brushed both him and Bubba down. I was standing at his side facing away from him talking to my mom and he kept scooting his butt over to me. After repeatedly asking him to scoot over and him refusing, I smacked his butt. And that little boy threatened to kick. I had him untied and backing so fast he couldn't even blink! After a little "talk", I tied him again and he was more inclined to stay still LOL. That was the first time he threatened to kick since I was teaching him how pick up his feet. All he could do was this little hop(his other foot wasn't even off the ground hahaha) and bring a leg up. It was like a step ball change or something. Naughty, naughty boy.


----------



## Drifting

Tribby is so pretty, and Zion is HUGE.

Kayella, sounds like he was testing the waters! Stryder's out in the field and as much as I want to start working him a little bit, I'm going to give that leg a few months to really heal and strengthen and whatever it needs to do. I have a feeling I'll have a nice little fight or two with him when he does start ground working this fall.


----------



## Kayella

I know! I have been so lazy with him the past 6 or so months. Now that I'm actually starting to work him, he's gonna be in for a big surprise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

Stryder wants to know if this angle makes his butt look big.










Also, look! A tail. :O KEEP IT.


----------



## New_image

Stryder looks like he is filling out!

The husband, who Zion will be for, has declared that he is going to use the monkey bars in our yard to drop down onto that horse vrs. the ole fashion way of climbing on... ;-)


----------



## Drifting

He's 14.2 and growing outward, hopefully he gains another 2-3 inches. He string tested to 16 hands, but I would be surprised if he reached it.


----------



## Drifting

Bath time!




























being pampered is just such hard work.









C'mere so I can bite you.









The sane side

and
the crazy side











All in all he did very well for his first bath of the year. He also spent some time tied to his little tree.

His neck is sooo long.


----------



## CessBee

Suddenly growth!









Looking just a bit butt high there isn't she haha. Grow Piper grow!


----------



## Kayella

Henny also got his first bath of the year on Saturday after his pedicure! He was a good boy for that. Then we set out a round bale for the first time yesterday. They're busy shredding it to pieces hahahaha. I'm hoping the totally unlimited hay will help Henny pack on a couple pounds. He's been growing so much lately and he's just a bit _too_ ribby for my tastes.


----------



## Ellieandrose

I haven't posted in a while. I think Denny is growing. I honestly can not tell... :shock: 
I took him out to his second show. A first, Third, Fourth and a reserve Champion. Super proud mum! Every judge commented on how calm he is for a baby. :clap:
It's getting colder here and Denny's paddock mates are all mammoths and he's sleek and shiny. I have a friend out at the stables who owns Denny best bud who came and gave Denny and Equissage treatment.... My non horses dad wants to get him one now. Denny saw a perfect gentleman during the whole thing. He stood perfectly still right till the end. But the session was over and hour long so I'm happy.


----------



## sandra17

Drifting said:


> pretty pretty pretty haviris!
> 
> Some shots of Stryder today, he got some outside time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covered his bandage with a plastic bag to keep it clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuzzy mohawk man



Those blue eyes... Lovely


----------



## Drifting

Where did all the babies go?!


----------



## Kayella

Here's Henny! Worked the chunky butt in the round pen today for about ten minutes. He actually worked up a sweat! He was feeeiiiisssttyyy at first. As in, his entire body left the ground when I sent him off the first time. And the second time. :lol: :lol: 

My big boy turns 2 tomorrow! So excited!!!


----------



## xxdanioo

Happy birthday Henny! My older gelding turns 4 tomorrow!


----------



## jmike

the one on her back 4/1/12


----------



## Drifting

^ that's a great shot of her rolling

Stryder is back out with my other gelding. Sammy's 15 hands, Stryder's catching up!



















LOL I just realized they both had their eyes shut in the 1st picture. They weren't really feeling very photogenic.


----------



## smrobs

I'll try to remember to get some new ones of Talyn tomorrow. I think she might have taken another growth spurt as she seems a lot taller than she used to be.


----------



## Drifting

In case you ever wanted to see how special Stryder is..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVdbY-UL4Y4


----------



## smrobs

Hahaha, what a goober!


----------



## New_image

Drifting said:


> Where did all the babies go?!



Tribulation got herself a new halter today


----------



## countryryder

Lena,before and after shedding..She's got a lot of roaning happening,going to be interesting to see what she looks like come summer.


----------



## Drifting

Love her color change!


----------



## countryryder

Drifting said:


> Love her color change!


Her color is very neat right now,need to get pics in better light to truly show it.


----------



## Merlot

*The Change in him!*

So hard to believe that This...









has grown into this and Still does this...









Yes at 17 months he is Still my Baby Horse.


----------



## haleigho

They're cute even in their awkward stage!


----------



## Kayella

Guess who was saddled for the first time yesterday?! He did SO well. He was a little dancey when I first introduced him to the saddle pad, but in minutes I was able to pat him with it everywhere, including under his belly and covering half his face, and tossing it over him and letting it drop on the ground. 

I desensitized him a bit to the saddle, tossed it on and pulled it off, wiggled it around, flapped the stirrups against him and he never even flinched. Walked him around a bit and then lunged him. He was absolutely perfect! So proud of my handsome man. <3

P.S. Look how mature he looks in these pics! He actually looks like a horse! I love it!


----------



## Blue Smoke

Rona was officially 2 on May 3rd. We are going to master ground driving this year before we move on to riding to allow her to mature a bit more. Such a pretty girl, she is obviously in a growth spurt right now and is a bit butt high atm. 

First time with surcingle and saddle pad on. She was a little jumpy and unsure about the saddle pad, but let me put it on her and the surcingle just fine. She wasn't happy that I was allowing my gelding to munch on grass in the yard while she had to work, but she has been overly rambunctious lately and I'm sure tired of being locked in the dry lot while the snow has been melting and now allowing the grass to grow. I longed her for around 15 minutes and she did great


----------



## Drifting

This is about all Stryder's been doing this year.











Oh, that and he's been picking on my other horse. Being herd boss has inflated his ego.










But at least he lets him eat hay.. a few feet away. Notice the difference in mouthfuls. Stryder crams as much as he can into his mouth.











He's really dark this spring. and his mane and tail have filled out a lot.












His leg wound is nothing more than a scar











He's got some wild color, even in his mane. I love that his forlock is a different color than the rest of it.










Rib barring and more roaning than last year.










Must be hard being a pasture ornament. He's going to have a rude awakening when he starts work in a few months.


----------



## Merlot

Loved this Drifting, so great that Stryder's injury is so much better! He looks fabulous


----------



## palominogal

Here is my 2012 model!


----------



## smrobs

None of my horses are all the way shed off yet. I guess the funky weather we had all spring really threw them off, but Talyn is mostly shed and getting shiny!

Still only standing 14 hands though....



























Can you tell she gets a bit tired of her derpy "brother"?


















She's developing quite a nice booty .









She's so gorgeous, in spite of her wonky conformation.









Kind enough to let me scratch on her while I was across the fence, sitting on Rafe.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

I have a new video of my boy, Coinin Dearg O'Donnell, (_Aldis)!_

In other news ... he is up for sale. I bred him with the intention of keeping him for myself and it breaks my heart but this boy has turned out to be *absolutely spectacular* and he has turned out to be far too good of a horse to be stuck hauling me around trails and showing in amateur pleasure shows. He is absolutely destined for upper level eventing and dressage and a life of leisure on my farm would be a complete travesty.


----------



## haviris

Well as of the 7th Quest is really two now! 
















Put my saddle on him today, can't believe how grown up he looks, this is my biggest saddle. This isn't his first saddling, he's worn my nephew's kid saddle a time or two (for his first saddling) and he modeled a saddle I was selling (just set it on him and snapped a few pics for the ad), but this is the first time he's worn a full sized saddle like a big horse!


----------



## countryryder

Lena
I have a sneaking suspicion she is going to end up graying out,like her dam..


----------



## Ellieandrose

Denny is feeling really attractive today..


----------



## Ellieandrose

And his moose impression.


----------



## Kayella

Maybe I'm delirious from strep throat and lack of sleep, but your pictures made me giggle Ellie hahaha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

Hysterical, Elie  I love those goofy faces horses pull.


----------



## Ellieandrose

He was eating the thick end of a carrot and couldn't quite figure it out. :lol:
He was pulling faces for a good five minutes, these were after I pulled my self together. Haha.


----------



## Drifting

I took Stryder out and threw a bit in his mouth. He was all kinds of not-impressed. But he loves to chew and play on things so he figured it out.





















It's been almost 6 months since his accident in the pasture. He was feeling good. I'm sad it was so bright out, its very hard to take good pictures of a mostly white horse in the sun.


































































































sneaking a snack.


----------



## Kayella

A fellow boarder had her niece's birthday party at the barn today. Henny was part of the festivities by acting as a living canvas for the girls. They went crazy over getting to paint him. So much so, I think they liked that part better than actually riding them! 

He was such a well behaved little man. He had 4-6 girls swarming around him at any time running, screaming, painting him. He was an absolute saint and just stood there munching on his hay. He even waited for the girls to finish painting before he peed. :lol: :lol: They even helped me wash him off and he was great for that too, even without any hay to munch on. 

So proud of my baby boy! <3


----------



## Ace80908

Spidey is still gangly and uneven, so we are just waiting for him to grow - I've gotten on him a few times to just move body parts, but mostly he just enjoys the run of the place and being in my business :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Kayella said:


> A fellow boarder had her niece's birthday party at the barn today. Henny was part of the festivities by acting as a living canvas for the girls. They went crazy over getting to paint him. So much so, I think they liked that part better than actually riding them!
> 
> He was such a well behaved little man. He had 4-6 girls swarming around him at any time running, screaming, painting him. He was an absolute saint and just stood there munching on his hay. He even waited for the girls to finish painting before he peed. :lol: :lol: They even helped me wash him off and he was great for that too, even without any hay to munch on.
> 
> So proud of my baby boy! <3


Oh. My. Gosh.

Hahaha. That is awesome! Holy crap I can't believe my eyes. LoL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

I'm subbing to this! Will get photos of Panacea when I get home  She's about 1 and half now! They grow so fast


----------



## Merlot

I'm dying to see how Pan is looking now Eqqy  Get those photos up there...you know you want to.


----------



## EquineBovine

She's scruffy looking in her winter coat but hey, she's big and healthy so she can be a scruffy as she likes! She is currently grazing with her old QH buddy whilst I bring her mum back into work


----------



## EquineBovine

Eek sorry for the double up there. I wish I had more of her playing around and been all fast and furious but she doesn't really do that...


----------



## Merlot

Looking good (and happy)


----------



## Roperchick

Kayella said:


> A fellow boarder had her niece's birthday party at the barn today. Henny was part of the festivities by acting as a living canvas for the girls. They went crazy over getting to paint him. So much so, I think they liked that part better than actually riding them!
> 
> He was such a well behaved little man. He had 4-6 girls swarming around him at any time running, screaming, painting him. He was an absolute saint and just stood there munching on his hay. He even waited for the girls to finish painting before he peed. :lol: :lol: They even helped me wash him off and he was great for that too, even without any hay to munch on.
> 
> So proud of my baby boy! <3


I feel like you should send this to the Trail of Painted Ponies lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

This is how you keep a stupid 2 year old from getting stuck behind the auto-water.


He had managed to get his front legs behind it, body draped over the top.. so we had to block it.. Meanwhile, he took the twine and ran with it.

I'm sure he'll find a way to hurt himself on this, I'll have to think of a different kind of block that doesn't have holes.


----------



## Ladybug2001

My boy, Phoenix or Marvel of Flames was sold in February. I hadn't the time to give to him and I knew that he needed a new home where someone would be able to turn him into the horse he has the potential to be. Fortunately the young lady was extremely nice and has kept me updated via Facebook and texting on his progress.

I never string tested him, but he was nearing 14.3 when I sold him.

I do have pictures to share! 










































Pictures are thanks to his new owner. She has him in training and I do not know the specifics on it. I will state that it is her decision to start him at the age of two, so please do not come at me regarding it. 

ENJOY. 




By the way I enjoyed all the other updates so far!


----------



## smrobs

Ladybug, don't worry, this is a criticism free zone, unless of course we see something truly dangerous. There are at least 2 others who either have already started or plan to start their youngsters soon. If mine were physically mature enough, I would put a few rides on her this summer in prep for real work (hopefully) next spring/summer.....but alas, I own a dink so all saddle work is shelved indefinitely *sigh* :lol:.


----------



## New_image

Its so nice to see everyone shedding out into their glossy two year old coats! 


My bebes are still just for lookin' at. 
I'll need to take something better than the cell phone out for some updated pictures.
They've picked up a side job though. They mow now :lol:


----------



## Drifting

Teaching Stryder bad habits.











This is what he thought of that.












And trying to open the gate. -.- 






















^ Innocent as a lamb that one. _Not_


----------



## StellaIW

Here's a huge batch of pictures of Storm from the last few months. She is now two years old and about 13.3HH.


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## Drifting

Storm looks beautiful. I remember when she was born and you weren't sure you were going to be able to ride her due to her size. I don't think you'll have that problem 

Love seeing pictures of her


----------



## countryryder

Lena is now officially 2 yrs. old (May 15) :wink:
She's filling out and maturing quite nicely..


----------



## Ace80908

Been working with Spidey quite a bit, lots of hauling him to the saddle club, working showmanship - hopped on him after a several month break to let his front end catch up to his hips - and he remembered everything - no buck, no problems - here are a few screen shots from our ride - we were able to walk, trot, canter, world's slowest (but correct!) 180 degree pivot, and sidepass - I was really excited about how easy and accepting he is.

The hardest thing moving forward is to keep my rides under 20 minutes a few times a week - with the majority of the rides teaching him to give his hips and shoulders and move off leg pressure. He is already bumping 16 hands - and I want to keep him very accepting and relaxed.

He is just the nicest horse - very gentle and careful with the kids, friendly and happy - love, love, love this boy.


----------



## StellaIW

Drifting said:


> Storm looks beautiful. I remember when she was born and you weren't sure you were going to be able to ride her due to her size. I don't think you'll have that problem
> 
> Love seeing pictures of her


Thank you!

I think she'll be able to carry me around, it might look a bit awkward. But at least I am losing some weight at the moment, so that shouldn't be a problem for her.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder has girlfriends now.










He was turned out with a boss mare because he was getting a little uppity. The palomino is the lead and has him well in hand, but he surprised us by being 2nd in the herd and chasing the other mare around all day. Ah well, guess he's not going to be a push over in the field.


----------



## New_image

Zion @ 1yr 8mo



























Tribulation, 2yr 2mo


----------



## Ace80908

So here is the video I took last week of Spidey's first outing under saddle - this is about 35 rides total - the fifth ride after him having 4 months off to let his hips catch up. I am very happy how responsive he is - I will ride him very lightly this year then hopefully get him to some shows in hunter under saddle next year.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=P7EDm3qj6wE


----------



## smrobs

Looking really good!

My poor little girl may not ever grow enough to ride LOL. She's still just a hair's width over 14 hands....but her butt is a good 3 inches taller. I did turn her back out with my herd in the smaller paddock the other day. If she starts nursing on Bessie again, though, she'll be separated from her for life I'm afraid.




Gah, look how _thick _that mane is!




Poor unfortunate creature LOL. I am seriously going to look into having her spayed. The last thing the world needs is for her to somehow reproduce (either an accident where a stud comes to visit or if I ever decide to sell her).






Rafe's not entirely sure whether he likes her or not yet LOL.








She and Dobe made friends again quickly though.


----------



## JazBazKaz

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Drifting

smrobs said:


> Looking really good!



I love this picture of her, it really shows off her color and how the white contrasts with it. Maybe she's a late bloomer, I bet she gets another inch or two on her at least. I'm hoping Stryder gets another two or three inches, he's only 14.3 right now and I want him to reach at least 15.1, but he doesn't look like he's done growing yet.


----------



## Ace80908

Smrobs, I think she is very striking - I think she'll hit 14.2 at the least, and if she stays lightly built will make a lovely kids horse that is still big enough for adults to get on to school - my favorite kind!! If she bulks up, she'll be perfect for cattle events... it is such fun watching them bloom - some faster, some slower  Spidey is still so light, but have a feeling he's gonna add some bulk next year.


----------



## Kayella

I think she looks amazing right now, Sm! Her neck doesn't look funky any more, she looks pretty dang proportional, and she's really well filled out. And about the height, Henny's also only at 14.1-14.2 right now. He's allllll legs so I'm hoping he'll fill out before hitting another growth spurt. She's just a late bloomer like Henny. :wink:


----------



## AnnaLover

New_image said:


> Zion @ 1yr 8mo


Gah I still just absolutely adore this boy!!  I _cannot_ believe he's percheron(?)/TB??! So so lovely!


----------



## Drifting

_Sigh









^ They're eating ice^

_My plan for putting Stryder in with a boss mare hasn't quite worked out the way I wanted it to. They are tied at the hip, and he even tries to eat with her.

Her version of correct him is pinning an ear, and when that doesn't work she nudges him with a shoulder. What happened to spinning and kicking?! Biting?! Chasing him off? Come on Hannah, teach him about space issues!

Apparently Prince Charming is just too cute to beat up on. His ego is even bigger now :? 

Once these mares sell, he'll probably go in solitary until someone brings another gelding to the farm. The other horses on the farm are either pregnant broodies (and my BO will -not- risk upsetting them, which I don't blame her) or too submissive to go out with Senior Bully-Stryder.


----------



## eeo11horse

I think I posted on this before but Dusty got bigger so I'll post again  These are from his first ride!


----------



## Drifting

Man, Dusty looks like a tank!


----------



## smrobs

Drifting, I really wish I could send you Dobe for a while. He's not getting any work here and he's the best ever "respect teacher".


----------



## New_image

AnnaLover said:


> Gah I still just absolutely adore this boy!!  I _cannot_ believe he's percheron(?)/TB??! So so lovely!


Thanks. He worked out pretty well. My husband absolutely adored his dam but she wasn't sound for a whole lot of riding. So Zion was his idea and supposed to be a big, calm trail horse that acted like his dam. He has a lot of the fun traits his mom had but Zion is pretty full of himself. So I've quietly in my head traded him Tribby, as his trail horse for Zion, as my dressage horse... think he'll notice? 



Sm, I agree with Ace, I have always thought your filly would make a nice flashy youth horse  She looks so little next to Rafe (who is very handsome by the way and welcome to join this thread any time...)


----------



## AnnaLover

New_image said:


> Thanks. He worked out pretty well. My husband absolutely adored his dam but she wasn't sound for a whole lot of riding. So Zion was his idea and supposed to be a big, calm trail horse that acted like his dam. He has a lot of the fun traits his mom had but Zion is pretty full of himself. So I've quietly in my head traded him Tribby, as his trail horse for Zion, as my dressage horse... think he'll notice?


LOL I like that idea :lol: He looks like he'll be a nice dressage mount!


----------



## smrobs

New_image said:


> Sm, I agree with Ace, I have always thought your filly would make a nice flashy youth horse  She looks so little next to Rafe (who is very handsome by the way and welcome to join this thread any time...)


LOL, Rafe would be more than happy to butt in anywhere but he's a little too old for this particular playground :wink:.

I sure hope she ends up being a nice enough horse to be suitable for a child. Since none of her lines have been trained at all in the last 20+ years and countless generations (very inbred from a feral herd), I have absolutely no idea what to expect long term. She's really good about accepting new things, but it's usually after a lot of snorting and spooking and maybe running in some circles.


----------



## COWCHICK77

*sigh*
Colts.... Baby Hooey chewed up a hind leg down to the bone almost a month ago. But he is healing nicely thankfully and it didn't damage any thing critical. He is sound and as far as injuries are concerned I couldn't of been any luckier as to where he had been cut.

I had planned on sneaking a few rides on him and started teaching hobbling on the front legs but hadn't got to the back legs before I turned him out for awhile. The back leg hobbling might have come in handy. Oh well.
He's one of the smartest colts I have had the pleasure of working with. He's a thinker, very curious and seems to show little fear. He chases bulls for fun:twisted:


----------



## Drifting

Ugh! Cowchick I feel your pain on the leg wound, Stryder did the same thing a few months ago. Good wrap job!

Smrobs, PLEASE send him. I just got a text from my BO that Stryder officially eats 'first' and has taken over as boss of the herd. Apparently Hannah loves him too much to say otherwise. -.-


----------



## oh vair oh

That luscious tail x.x 

Lily comes home from training on Sunday ^.^


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Drifting said:


> Smrobs, PLEASE send him. I just got a text from my BO that Stryder officially eats 'first' and has taken over as boss of the herd. Apparently Hannah loves him too much to say otherwise. -.-


Too bad you're not closer to Michigan. My mom's friend has a gelding that no matter who he's with, he puts 'em in line. It's been known to happen that we've sent a rowdy horse over to her place for a week or brought him to ours and stuck 'em out together and Bart doesn't let anyone get away with anything. He's 25 and doesn't let any horse put a toe out of line lol. Doesn't matter what pasture he's in, he's boss. 

Good luck with Stryder though, hope he gets in line or becomes a respectable boss horse eventually.


----------



## New_image

Add Tribby to the leg injury club...

Mid May she came up lame. Her leg was stocked up but the wound was very small. It looked like a scrape with a small puncture just enough to stick your pinky finger tip in. 









She was running a temp so I had a vet out. He thought that it would heal quickly and said to start her on Tucoprim. When that didn't work a second vet was out and he said five days of Penicillin and flush the wound, which was getting larger, with Penicillin. 

We discontinued the antibiotics after the first round as instructed and continued to keep it clean, cold hose her and monitor. The wound grew as did a large lump around it. 

After both vets who came to see her shrugging and saying "it should be healing..." and me asking them if she needed an x-ray, if something could be in that leg and other suggestions that they did not act on, we made the decision to haul her 2 hours to a clinic that I've had good luck with in the past.

Day 30 -









The x-rays showed that she managed to nick into the bone and that there is an infection but luckily, I guess, nothing to surgically extract. 

The vet cleaned it up, clipped it, scraped the proud flesh and wrapped her. She was sent home with Exceed antibiotic, she will get another in four days, then SMZ's until the wound stops weeping. We will be wrapping for 60-90 days to keep pressure on it so that the bone heals properly and to minimize proud flesh.

Poor filly. My local vets drive me nuts. I think that I will be hauling horses to this clinic 2 hours away, no matter how small the task or how dire the emergency. After one local vet mangling a horse with a horrible tubing job and then loosing a horse to a neurological disorder that neither of these vets would put the proper attention on and that when I demanded tests be done took 18 DAYS to get results on... now this... I think that we'll be spending a lot of time hauling horses for their veterinary needs.


----------



## Luvs Horses

New_image said:


> Add Tribby to the leg injury club...
> 
> Mid May she came up lame. Her leg was stocked up but the wound was very small. It looked like a scrape with a small puncture just enough to stick your pinky finger tip in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was running a temp so I had a vet out. He thought that it would heal quickly and said to start her on Tucoprim. When that didn't work a second vet was out and he said five days of Penicillin and flush the wound, which was getting larger, with Penicillin.
> 
> We discontinued the antibiotics after the first round as instructed and continued to keep it clean, cold hose her and monitor. The wound grew as did a large lump around it.
> 
> After both vets who came to see her shrugging and saying "it should be healing..." and me asking them if she needed an x-ray, if something could be in that leg and other suggestions that they did not act on, we made the decision to haul her 2 hours to a clinic that I've had good luck with in the past.
> 
> Day 30 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The x-rays showed that she managed to nick into the bone and that there is an infection but luckily, I guess, nothing to surgically extract.
> 
> The vet cleaned it up, clipped it, scraped the proud flesh and wrapped her. She was sent home with Exceed antibiotic, she will get another in four days, then SMZ's until the wound stops weeping. We will be wrapping for 60-90 days to keep pressure on it so that the bone heals properly and to minimize proud flesh.
> 
> Poor filly. My local vets drive me nuts. I think that I will be hauling horses to this clinic 2 hours away, no matter how small the task or how dire the emergency. After one local vet mangling a horse with a horrible tubing job and then loosing a horse to a neurological disorder that neither of these vets would put the proper attention on and that when I demanded tests be done took 18 DAYS to get results on... now this... I think that we'll be spending a lot of time hauling horses for their veterinary needs.



Poor girl, hope she heals up for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

Man, it is the year for leg wounds isn't it? I hope Tribby heals up quick! 

My Mom came to visit and had to see Stryder. She's like 5'2 so he's really not as big as he looks, but he's getting there. Come on buddy, make 15 hands at least.











ooo good scratches











SUCH good scratches.









This was last year, around April or so. He's grown quite a bit!











Does anyone else's horse have a dirt mustache 90% of the time? :-/


----------



## COWCHICK77

New_image said:


> Add Tribby to the leg injury club...
> 
> Mid May she came up lame. Her leg was stocked up but the wound was very small. It looked like a scrape with a small puncture just enough to stick your pinky finger tip in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was running a temp so I had a vet out. He thought that it would heal quickly and said to start her on Tucoprim. When that didn't work a second vet was out and he said five days of Penicillin and flush the wound, which was getting larger, with Penicillin.
> 
> We discontinued the antibiotics after the first round as instructed and continued to keep it clean, cold hose her and monitor. The wound grew as did a large lump around it.
> 
> After both vets who came to see her shrugging and saying "it should be healing..." and me asking them if she needed an x-ray, if something could be in that leg and other suggestions that they did not act on, we made the decision to haul her 2 hours to a clinic that I've had good luck with in the past.
> 
> Day 30 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The x-rays showed that she managed to nick into the bone and that there is an infection but luckily, I guess, nothing to surgically extract.
> 
> The vet cleaned it up, clipped it, scraped the proud flesh and wrapped her. She was sent home with Exceed antibiotic, she will get another in four days, then SMZ's until the wound stops weeping. We will be wrapping for 60-90 days to keep pressure on it so that the bone heals properly and to minimize proud flesh.
> 
> Poor filly. My local vets drive me nuts. I think that I will be hauling horses to this clinic 2 hours away, no matter how small the task or how dire the emergency. After one local vet mangling a horse with a horrible tubing job and then loosing a horse to a neurological disorder that neither of these vets would put the proper attention on and that when I demanded tests be done took 18 DAYS to get results on... now this... I think that we'll be spending a lot of time hauling horses for their veterinary needs.


Hoping she heals soon! I feel your pain, I was lucky that the local vet on call was the same vet that saved my Stilts horse almost 5 years to the day that no longer does large animal. The new local large animal vet even wraps legs backwards *head desk*
Other wise it's a 2.5 hr drive to a decent vet(if you can get scheduled in) but I will gladly do to get good care. 

Hopefully you won't have to deal with bone sequestration.
I pulled this out of Hooey today:


----------



## Drifting

Cowchick is that a piece of bone from Hooey's leg? 

I'm so glad I didn't have to deal with sequestering. I x-rayed Stryder at 2 months after his injury but the worst he did was give himself a hairline fracture while rolling in the stall.

HORSES! Determined to make us spend as much money on them as possible, at the worst time possible.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Drifting said:


> Cowchick is that a piece of bone from Hooey's leg?
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't have to deal with sequestering. I x-rayed Stryder at 2 months after his injury but the worst he did was give himself a hairline fracture while rolling in the stall.
> 
> HORSES! Determined to make us spend as much money on them as possible, at the worst time possible.


I am glad you didn't have to deal with it Drifting!
It is a chunk of bone. The pic isn't all that great but you can see where the barbed wire made marks on it. :shock:
I think I am going to take him in to have some pictures done. Id rather them dig out anything that needs to come out while he still is open rather than healing up and having to digging or waiting until it tries to work it's way out. We had to deal with that this fall/winter with one of my husbands horses. Getting plenty of bandaging practice this year.

It amazes me what horses can do and survive and what they can do and hurt themselves!


----------



## New_image

UGH... 
Crazy!
Yeah, I think x-rays would be good at this point, you're right, better to get it out now! At least its working its way out though. When did he injure himself? 

This is, fortunately, my first experience with a leg injury that needs wrapping. Pretty good for fifteen years and close to 100 horses I'd guess. Of course it has to happen to a two year old. Tribby has been a good patient though.


----------



## Drifting

My BO had a yearling who got wrapped in a fence much like Stryder did and sequestered twice. they didn't show up till like 2 months after the injury though. And were a month apart :/ 

Leg wrapping is so much fun (not really). I have a stack of bandage supplies left over. I just used triple antibotic cream, gauze, no bow wrap, vet wrap, then a polo wrap to protect it from being banged on for Stryder. and duct tape over it all


----------



## COWCHICK77

It happened a month ago. I was like you new image, had good luck with my personal horses for years, I guess I am making up for it now..LOL

Oh geez, sequestered twice?! It takes so long to heal..so much bandaging...should of bought stock in 3M Vetwrap


----------



## Ace80908

I took Spidey to our local monthly show and put him in Halter and Showmanship - his first time showing since the World Show last year. He got 3rd out of 11 in showmanship and 3rd in Halter as well. I was happy with that, but...

He was very unhappy at the trailer, with constant, furious high pawing and calling - while Howard, my yearling, dozed on the other side of the trailer. He was obnoxious. 

So now, Spidey's new past-time is being tied to the trailer, both at home and at the local weekly events held at the arena down the road. I get him there early before the events start (Speed on Monday, Performance on Wed) and bit him up and longe him for awhile, then hop on and move body parts - long enough to get him tired, then take him back to the trailer and tie him with a hay bag - when he quiets down and starts eating his hay I consider it a victory. At home, he gets worked and then I tie him and leave him for a couple hours. Luckily he seems to be catching on quickly and I have already seen improvement. If not, he was going to get close and personal with some hobbles and THEN stand tied to the trailer.


----------



## CAP

I'm new to the forum but thought I'd share a photo of my 2 year old Chloe, she's a registered AQHA filly, here she was drying off from her first bath of the session.


----------



## New_image

She is gorgeous!

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kayella

Chloe is gorgeous! 

Here's Henny from a few days ago. I took him for a walk in his bridle(no pressure on the bridle, just chilling in his mouth). He did great for the most part. He spooked a couple times but they were easily manageable. 

Drifting, seeing as how two babies have gotten caught up in the fence, is your BO going to look at different fencing?


----------



## Drifting

Henny is so pretty.

No, no different fencing. I mean she does want to re-fence, but mostly because a lot of the electro-braid stuff is older and she wants to replace it. If she can afford it, she would like board fencing with electric on top, but that'll be a slow improvement.

The other baby was like 5 years ago. Same kind of playful, too curious for his own good nature as Stryder. The fence is very very visible, and electrified. Sometimes, you just can't stop stupid (Or accidents. Stryder did fracture his leg in a12 x14 stall.. I'd classify that as stupid accident prone idiocy) 

Stryder's girlfriend leaves Monday for her new home, he goes out in solitary after that. We'll see how he does. there is ONE mare he might be able to go out with, and they're looking for another riding gelding.. But he'll be all by himself for a little while.

We do have a goal! There is an app show an hour away in August, and I want to show Stryder in Hunter in Hand and Most colorful. Maybe showmanship, but we'll see. I think Stryder will do well in Most colorful, not the best because his conformation is iffy, but he sure is colorful. She wants to show her All Hands on Zip 2 year old filly in Hunter in Hand, so we're going to aim for that. Need a fake tail for Stryder.


----------



## COWCHICK77

CAP said:


> I'm new to the forum but thought I'd share a photo of my 2 year old Chloe, she's a registered AQHA filly, here she was drying off from her first bath of the session.


She is super cute! How is she bred?
And welcome to the forum


----------



## HeroMyOttb

All these horses look great!


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily is back from training. I love this little horse! So easy going and natural. ^.^


----------



## CLaPorte432

She looks alot like her daddy OVO.

So pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CAP

COWCHICK77 said:


> She is super cute! How is she bred?
> And welcome to the forum


Thanks, I love her my first horse as a child was a buckskin so I've always loved the color and when I found her I fell in love. She's more cutting bred then reining with Play Mia CD, Doc O'lena, Hot Coke Kathy not as well bred as I'd like, normally love my Hollywood Dun It lines, but she's turning out pretty cool and really talented.. Here is a picture of her half sister (yearling) my plans are to get them trained show them and eventually breed them to get more of the reining lines.


----------



## Ace80908

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=781189301911679&l=7389766097067048712

Wren had her first ever showmanship class at our local show this past Wednesday with Spidey- he took care of her like a champ and she was very excited to get 2nd place in 13 and under 

I rode him in the walk trot in pleasure and horsemanship and he did really well in the class with the other horses around him - we got a first in horsemanship :lol:

He finished the night standing quietly next to the trailer while I watched some friends ride. 

A great day.


----------



## Merlot

All your guys are looking magnificent in their summer coats. We are going in to winter here and Zephyr is as hairy as a little bison... He is now 19 months. Won't be backed until he is 4 years so he has another 2 1/2 years to muck around being a big eijit.


----------



## CessBee

Here is Piper in all her fluffy pony sized glory. She's leveled out more. These pictures weren't taken with her as the focus, it was about Cess today, she got clipped, ready to be brought properly back into work now I'm finished with uni. These are some pictures of the two having a hoon after Cess was done being clipped.


----------



## StellaIW

Some new pictures of Storm.


----------



## Lavapool

Storm is so gorgeous... OMG
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Storm always looks like she is so full of it!!!

The 3rd from the bottom picture is just perfect.


----------



## cakemom

Storm has turned out fantastic!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

Everyones babies are looking so great.

How did I end up with this thing?


----------



## Merlot

lol Drifting
So, I take it a show career (read Beauty Pageant) is out for him then.
;-)


----------



## Zexious

Drifting--Bahaha! That picture makes him look like some sort of mythological monster xD Good thing he's /usually/ good looking ;D


----------



## Drifting

We may show a little Merlot, nothing fancy - just for experience. I was thinking of taking him to an App show in August and show hunter in hand and Most colorful, but I haven't put his papers in my name yet so not sure if the App club will turn around the transfer that fast.









Taking a nap while having his hooves trimmed by the farrier

And I really like the below picture. He looks so grown up from behind


----------



## Zexious

Love that spotty butt!!


----------



## Whisper22

It's not a super great picture, but it's probably the most recent (taken this month) and I thought it was a cute one of Red (turned 2 June 3rd) and his mom.


----------



## Merlot

He is beautiful Drifting but I do LOVE the silly face photos - just classic ;-)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Whisper22 said:


> It's not a super great picture, but it's probably the most recent (taken this month) and I thought it was a cute one of Red (turned 2 June 3rd) and his mom.


He's getting so big and gorgeous!! I remember your foaling thread. Gosh, that seems like forever ago!


----------



## Whisper22

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's getting so big and gorgeous!! I remember your foaling thread. Gosh, that seems like forever ago!


It does seem like forever ago. I just can't believe how sweet he is, nothing like his mom :lol: He does seem to have her calm head, so I'm really excited to start getting him ready to be ridden, but for now he's got some growing to do still.


----------



## CAP

I want to steal Quest


----------



## Drifting

Haven't done anything with Stryder yet, except get his feet trimmed two weeks ago. I really should like, work with him or something but he's just so shrimpy! Grow grow grow little man.

'Course its not very fair of me to compare him to his new field mate, who's 14/1500 pounds of fat halter horse breeding and 16 hands. Ah well.










Stryder entertains himself by chasing tractors. 









He's all legs






































He doesn't leave his fly mask on long enough to get to have one.









Thank god he's got color cause he'd just look really unfortunate if he was solid. The spots distract from his faults.


----------



## Edgy13

What beautiful creatures!!!! I am jealous!


----------



## haviris

CAP said:


> I want to steal Quest


I don't think I could ever part with him! He's exactly what I ordered! But I'll sure know where to look if he comes up missing!

We've been doing a lot of riding lately which hasn't left my time for playing with babies, but since my main riding partners (my nephews) are going to church camp for the next week, I think it may be time for a bath and photo shoot with my favorite pony!


----------



## New_image

Family photo time! I cannot believe how mature they look already. Of course, I cannot believe my Image is a nine year old now. Makes a girl feel old....

[email protected] 2 years 3 months. [email protected] 1 year 8 months. And Image, who was my first homemade-horse, 9 years old already. I've been calling the kids 15.3hh for too long it would seem. Looking at these pictures and comparing them to Image who IS 15.3hh.

















Left my husband alone to hold the horses for just one second and all hell broke loose :lol: Zion's taking Tribby's halter off. Image is leaving all together...


----------



## Merlot

Beautiful beautiful horses New Image and it looks like you must live in heaven ;-)


----------



## New_image

Great news - Tribby's leg is finally about ready to loose the wrap! 


















First picture taken May 10, very minor scratch and some swelling. 
2) Taken three weeks later, poor filly looked like she had two ankles!
3) Taken June 16, headed for the third vet for x-rays and another opinion on why it wasn't healing.
4) Picture taken June 16, wound scraped and cleaned. Instructed to wrap for 90 days. 
5) Starting to heal, taken June 26th. 
6) Taken this evening - I think we'll be done wrapping much sooner than 90 days!




Less than great news... Zion picked up a nail somewhere in the pasture and had the whole nail (1.5") jammed slightly on an angle up in his sole right at the point of his frog. His leg is swollen and he is pretty lame. Tomorrow we are headed back down the the vet that Tribby had good luck with. For tonight, he is on stall rest with a ABD pad soaked in iodine solution vet wrapped to his foot. True to typical Zion form he wanted to roll in the fresh shavings and right in front of us got himself cast up against the wall. Arg! Hes in a 14x22 stall, really horse... really?


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr Clowning around*

Thought you might enjoy these for those of you who do not read the Zephyr Files ;-)....
Zephyr at nearly 20 months with his long suffering 'Uncle' and 'Mother'...


----------



## Drifting

Stryder just wanted to roll in and say hi.











Also to show off his awesome sunburn and mud-mustache 












and already harassing a new buddy, Bravo. Bravo's halter did not stay on long, it was off a few hours later... and I'm betting I know how he got it off.











Still Scrawny











and.. A baby goat!


----------



## Zexious

Gah, I love Stryder. He's so... striking ;D


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Glad to see they're all still so cute!

Except....

Smorbs! Why has there not been a recent update on your youngin'? I would like to add her to my list of cuties, but yet I am left without pictures?


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I haven't taken any really good pictures of her recently...and those few I did take, I forgot to upload. They are uploading now so you'll see them soon.


----------



## smrobs

Double post to add some crappy pictures of my darling. I had to order her an Arab sized halter because all my "horse" sized ones are way too big. The arab still isnt any too small LOL.









And her with her good brother (Rafe) and her derpy brother (Taz).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Purple looks stunning on Talyn, smrobs! :shock:


----------



## Drifting

The purple does look pretty on her

Stryder wanted me to show off his selfie, and our attempt at duck lips.


----------



## Ellieandrose

I haven't updated on Denny in a while. I've been trying to occupie him lately as he has started man-scaping his stable at night(throwing his rugs around, using them as chew toys and pillows ect ect). Some schooling options have popped up from me so fingers crossed me and Den will be moving to a warmer climate for a year.  which mean putting off his breaking till his 3 1/2 which I'm fine with.
I took him to a show the other day and I am now coming to the realisation that I might actually have a horse that will take me far.


----------



## New_image

I have been crying myself to sleep for the last week! Zion had some "funk" that wouldn't go away and after itching 3/4 of his thick, long, curly mane off and two vet visits later we decided to cut it off. Tribby's mane was roached a while ago for the same reason and that seemed to help clear things up. Her mane was nothing amazing though and I think that Tribby is cute with a mohawk. Zion however, that was tough. 

So here he is. Shamefully shorn post-bathing. 


















Ripping up my yard while he air dries :lol:


----------



## Kayella

Just a little updated pic of Heenie Weenie. Haven't done much with him because of the weather and myself feeling under the weather. :/ He's getting to be a BIG boy though. 

He even gave himself a new hairdo. One third down, one third a mohawk, and one third dreads. Yaaaay. =.=


----------



## smrobs

LOL, apparently my baby is the only one not trying to rub her hair out.

Little miss priss got her feet trimmed today. I'd let them get way too long (as you may have noticed in the previous pictures. Since I have such a hard time scheduling Jason to come over for 15 trims, I just decided to get my own stuff and start trimming them myself. $300 later, I've got a ncie pair of nippers and a super nice hoof knife. I had been using my Dad's 15 year old super dull crappy Diamond nippers. Never again. My GEs cut through hoof like a hot knife through butter.





Anyway, she was a rock star for that, so I worked with her with a saddle again. I sticked her and she's still only at 14hh even :?. She better at least grow enough to not be so dang downhill. I couldn't keep my saddle backed up off her shoulders and it's still way too wide, but at least it doesn't sit right down on her withers anymore.





First step she turned into a bronc so she got a bit of hair rubbed off her face where I took hold of her with the halter. She may be one heck of a trick to break :shock:.


----------



## Kayella

So I finally did the thing. 

I cut Henny's hair. 

I didn't cry! I actually kinda like it short like that. I didn't think it would look good with his awkward neck, but it doesn't look half bad. Of course, Henny has other thoughts about it...


----------



## Zexious

^I think this looks much better xD I love the pulled look :>


----------



## Kayella

I didn't even pull it, I just banded it in 4 sections and chopped them off straight across lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Here are our two horses. Our the black mare turned 2 this year, and the bay colt is a yearling. Those 2 are attached at the hip. Our mare greets us with a nicker every time we go to the barn :lol:. Love them to pieces.


----------



## 3ringburner

Heres my boy boomer,  No mane rubbing for this guy!!! He has about 60-80 days of riding on him. He has been to a team penning (rode on but not competed) and is going to be my for ever horse!


----------



## my2geldings

Your "pony" looks great. It's neat to see how they are all look as 2 yrs olds, because it gives everyone a chance to compare and see how they are all doing and progressing. Great photos you guys, keep them coming!


----------



## catabear

I'm pretty new to the forum, but I just wanted to show you guys my 2 year old draft/TB cross gelding, Philippe, and how he's grown since I've had him. He was born on April Fool's Day 2012. Cheers!

When I first went to see him in May 2013, 1 year old and still very fuzzy!


















Summer 2013


















Fall 2013: 








Winter 2013, fuzzy again!



















Spring 2014:










And finally Summer 2014:


----------



## smrobs

^^What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## New_image

Catbear hes lovely. Reminds me a little of my Perch/TB colt Zion in his latest pictures - what draft breed is he?


----------



## New_image

Bound and determined to rack up as many vet bills and create as many scars as she can! 
Tribby came in two nights ago with a good gash on her leg.
I described it to the vet who thought it could go either way, stitched or left open. I opted for stitching it just because it would be closed and done with three times fast, seeing as how it was a good inch wide and a few inches long. 
Of course as my luck would have it I think that was the wrong decision. I have never had a horse with stitches so maybe this is normal but it is very swollen... all the way to the knee. :-(


----------



## smrobs

If I had to guess, I'd say the swelling is likely a result of the original injury. Is she on any sort of antibiotic? If not, you might talk with your vet about preemptive treatment to prevent infection. If she _is_, then I'd probably cold hose the leg (avoiding the wound itself) and give it some time. Is she in a place where she can move around plenty? Movement will also help the swelling go down.


----------



## New_image

Kind of my thoughts as well. She is on SMZ's antibiotic wise. She is in a 24x14 stall over night and turned out during the day but doesn't do much moving. No temp. Everything else is normal, I'm just surprised by the swelling. The wound itself looks great.


----------



## Drifting

I agree with smrobs. I'd only worry about it if the swelling lasted for awhile. What about bute? it's an anti-inflammatory isn't it? it should bring down some of the swelling. Tribby and Stryder must be in cahoots - "Lets see how much we can cost them!" 

Couple Stryder pictures from today. He got turned out in a new field and had to act a fool.



















Little brat was aiming right for me.







































This boy is FAST. his dam has a lot of racing QH in her background though.


----------



## catabear

New Image - His sire is a Spotted Draft Horse and his dam is a Belgian x Thoroughbred. So he's basically a big draft mutt. His coloring seems to come from his mom though. 

Sorry to hear about Tribby  I hope she heals quickly! I think hosing it with cold water for a few minutes a few times a day will help with swelling.


----------



## Zexious

Drifting--He's looking great, as usual :> Photos of "babies" playing are the best xD


----------



## Merlot

At the risk of being shot down I have to say I am sad to see so many of your horses being started so young.
4 years should be the minimum age to start a horse and if you have not already done so I urge you to read Dr Debs excellent research on why this is so...
http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf

It is heart breaking to see horses who have been started young become crippled with arthritis and/or related problems as they age.

If you hold off, you will have horse who will be able to be happily ridden into his 30's - shouldn't that be a goal we all aspire to?
Zephyr is 20 months now I can not even imagine backing him as a 2 or 3 year old, he is such a baby both mentally and physically.


----------



## oh vair oh

Shhhh, don't tell my 15 year old mare that she's supposed to be crippled from being started at 2... she just got 2nd in ranch horse pleasure yesterday and is looking for an excuse xD


----------



## Merlot

15 is still young, I would expect to see arthritis creeping in at 20. Of course some horses come through OK if fed properly etc but these are the exception.


----------



## oh vair oh

"Some people have tried to define the age of horses equivalent to the age of human beings. Using a mean lifespan for the horse of 25 years, researchers have suggested that this was equivalent to 71 years of age in people. Thus, a 20-year- old horse would be equivalent to a 57-year-old person and a 30-year-old horse would be equivalent to an 85-year-old person." - UC Davis. 

Regardless of whether the horse was broken in at two, you probably will see some arthritis creeping in at 20 years old. Considering the average age of arthritis onset in people is 45 years old... apples and oranges I know.


----------



## Ace80908

Merlot- this thread is about sharing our progress with our two year olds, riding included. Not the appropriate section for debates about riding two year olds. Many of us regularly start two year olds and have watched them go on to long and successful careers. Our houses, our rules.

I sold Spidey a few weeks ago, he will go on in the show ring next year and is doing fantastic as a trail horse while growing ... he's now at 16 hands and doing great. This pic is him and his new owner - they are already winning in local shows at halter and showmanship... they'll do walk trot next year and their trainer will show him all around in open events.


----------



## oh vair oh

Awww Spidey! I bet you're going to miss him ):

Lily got a new saddle ^.^



















Lily was 3rd wheel at the show this weekend. She didn't want to play ball for the showmanship, so we left after halter. But she is still a pro on the show grounds!


----------



## smrobs

Holy crap!! Lily is so huge:shock:.


----------



## Ace80908

I am gonna miss him, but luckily his new owners are local so I'll see him at all the local shows as well as APHA. It was the right decision because I am busy with my yearling Howard, who is proving to be fantastic and will be my future all arounder. Life is good, and Lily looks GREAT


----------



## Zexious

Oh--I can't get over how beautiful Lily is! :O So much chrome--makes me jealous ;D How did she do at the show


----------



## oh vair oh

Zexious said:


> Oh--I can't get over how beautiful Lily is! :O So much chrome--makes me jealous ;D How did she do at the show


Thanks!

She didn't do much, I was more focused on my two other horses who have less show experience (15 y/o mare and a weanling, lol). I wanted to ride her around but the first night they went sooo late I didn't get a chance. I threw her in a couple halter classes in the morning (no good placings because she's not halter), but decided to go home before showmanship because we were out of practice and I was exhausted.  She's the best one to truck around the grounds though, nothing really bothers her and she's not herd bound to the others. She's a keeper just for that and it should pay off when she matures riding-wise. Right now we are just casually walk/trotting once or twice a week or going down the trail on our property. I want to keep things as happy and easy as possible for her right now, so nothing intense going on. ^.^


----------



## StellaIW

Merlot said:


> At the risk of being shot down I have to say I am sad to see so many of your horses being started so young.
> 4 years should be the minimum age to start a horse and if you have not already done so I urge you to read Dr Debs excellent research on why this is so...
> http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf
> 
> It is heart breaking to see horses who have been started young become crippled with arthritis and/or related problems as they age.
> 
> If you hold off, you will have horse who will be able to be happily ridden into his 30's - shouldn't that be a goal we all aspire to?
> Zephyr is 20 months now I can not even imagine backing him as a 2 or 3 year old, he is such a baby both mentally and physically.


I'm guessing you haven't read the research saying that it's better to start around 2,5-3 years old and gradually and carefully ease them into carrying something on their back, to get their muscles, bones, tendons and so on used to it as they are growing up.

I think it's each to their own. I focus a lot on the feeding of the horses, because research has shown that that is one of the main reasons to why horses get arthritis and other problems.


----------



## StellaIW

A few pictures of Storm.





































Then she decided that she was done!


----------



## darkpony

StellaIW said:


> A few pictures of Storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she decided that she was done!


 Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Kayella

A couple photos of Heenie Weenie. Saddled him up for the third? fourth? time the other day. He also tried out his new saddle blanket. He did great! 

He was not please with the bridle though lol


----------



## EquineBovine

Ooo your bit looks fancy! 

Panacea hasn't had anything done with her other than a roller on once haha I feel like I'm falling behind!
But she'll only be 2 in November so no rush 
Wish I had some photos but my phone had a nervous breakdown and got rid of EVERYTHING


----------



## CessBee

Piper is super fluffy and going through an awkward phase at the moment, so hence the lack of pictures for a while. Once she starts shedding and she evens out a bit, maybe I'll be less embarrassed


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh yes. Flufft fat and hideous hahah the terrible twos.


----------



## my2geldings

*One of our horses*

Here is another picture of Costa.


----------



## New_image

Tribulation tried on a bridle for the first time today, she was pretty pleased with herself! 











Proud momma moment, not that I expected any trouble but she did brilliant. She has always been a breeze to work with. I am pretty sure that Tribby is a 20-something year old draft/QH cross trapped in a Thoroughbred body. (As evidenced by the cross tie that hangs outside of her stall, she LOVES to put things in her mouth so this was right up her alley) 











She was to busy showing off and looking around for whoever could see how "cool" she is to be concerned with mouthing at the bit a whole lot. We also practiced ground driving and standing at the mounting block today. Shes all "Look, we could be riding right now. Its YOUR idea to wait until I am three and a half, I'm ready to go!"


----------



## haviris

Haven't gotten any good pics of Quest lately, but here is our other 2012 baby, Flint, born the same day as Quest (we've had him since he was 7 months old). He actually belongs to my nephew, but doesn't look like he's going anywhere so he deserves to be here to. He will begin his training between now and next Spring so I'm sure there will be lots more photos of him then.


----------



## Blue Smoke

Been a while... What happened to our babies?!?! They are all HORSES now! 

Rona has been a little stinker, that's for sure, a stinker I love and has been proving to be a smart cookie. I have been doing mostly ground work this year and bought a harness for her. She has been doing great but we have been set back a bit because of aural plaques in her left ear which make getting a bridle on somewhat difficult without causing her discomfort and head tossing. Rather than risking her becoming ear shy I have decided that I will forego biting her up until further notice to allow this to pass and hopefully not become an issue for her in the future. 

And some pics


----------



## my2geldings

Blue Smoke-what a gorgeous baby! love the pink halter.


----------



## Drifting

It is almost fall and Stryder is about to get a rude wake up call in the form of *Work*.

Took him out the other day just to see if he remembered how to lunge (I taught him one weekend when he was a yearling.) He had the basic concept down but was not impressed that he had to do something besides eat, sleep, and cause trouble. He does at least learn very very quickly. ignore his feet, farrier comes tomorrow and he is overdue.


----------



## smrobs

Awww, that face!!

That is such a teenager "I hate you" expression LOL.


----------



## Drifting

He's lucky I recently acquired a 10 year old green broke mare who needs my attention more then him. But I do plan on doing some work with him this spring.


----------



## nicoles

I haven't updated in a long time. Gunsmoke turned 2 in May. I see that everyone else is working with their babies and I haven't done much of anything with him compared to you guys! I've had a crazy hectic year and I'll make up for it when this weather finally cools down! 

Anyway, these are some updated shots of him, all taken within this past week. He's 15.3 hands already, when he was supposed to mature to 15.2, but oh well. How much more could he possibly grow? hahahaha 

He's in a butt high growth spurt so I'll get full body standing shots when that corrects itself  He'll be fatter and evened out within a couple of months lol.




I love this next pic because he was so worried about the huge group of geese and ducks splashing, flapping, and honking/quacking two feet from him while he was tied up for his bath. This week was his first time ever even seeing these types of animals: 



Next two because I love seeing him run: 



(He's the second horse from the right. This is a screen grab from a cell phone video):



A glimpse of the handsome guy he'll be someday while waiting for a bath. It was just a quick cell phone snap so it's not the best quality, but I like it


----------



## haviris

Here are a few new ones of Quest the Pest...I'm mean Best!
















I just love this view,


----------



## Kayella

I am loving seeing all our babies growing up! Here's a couple pics of Heenie Weenie. Modeling his new bridle(which he is sooooo please with obviously :lol: ) and resting after a light lunge session the other day.

ETA: He's also getting his teeth floated for the first time tomorrow. It'll be his first time in a trailer or at the vet clinic in over a year! That's a record! When I called to make an appointment, the vet tech knew who I was without me even telling her my name if that tells you anything. :lol: :lol: I'll be sure to take plenty of pictures of my drunk baby hahaha


----------



## Drifting

Meanwhile in Stryder-Ville

Someone gets tranquilized after he busts his head open.









I won't put graphic pics here, but you can go to this link and see if you'd like:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/oh-stryder-graphic-478618/#post6179266

He will be fine, a few stitches and some antibiotics and it'll be all healed in two weeks.


----------



## New_image

Stryder & my two are racing for who can accumulate the most vet bills. 

Zion is on stall rest with a wrapped foot for the SECOND nail that he has found. Must have magnets in his feet :-(


----------



## Drifting

Poor Zion!


----------



## Zexious

Stryder! ):


----------



## StellaIW

darkpony said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## StellaIW

Storm is 2,5 and has started to get used to someone sitting on her.  She's very happy with it and she has such an amazing temperament. She's a wonderful little pony. I'm a bit tall but I'm not overly heavy and I do have some experience with riding and training young horses since it was what I used to work with so my balance is okay.


----------



## smrobs

OMG, Storm is just perfect!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

awe you two look awesome!


----------



## Tazzie

You look great on Storm! She is such a gorgeous mare!


----------



## Drifting

Storm is just gorgeous and you look great on her. She is so stocky looking!

I don't know if you k now but Cherrij drew a sketch of her as a foal you should check out, its so cute
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/cherrij-hobby-art-attempts-152077/


----------



## StellaIW

Drifting said:


> Storm is just gorgeous and you look great on her. She is so stocky looking!
> 
> I don't know if you k now but Cherrij drew a sketch of her as a foal you should check out, its so cute
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/cherrij-hobby-art-attempts-152077/


Smrobs, Barrel, Tazzie and Drifting; Thank you! That's very kind of you guys to say. 

I saw the drawing now! Thanks for the tip. 


We took new pictures today. Before winter and the fuzzies arrive. :shock:


----------



## Drifting

Such pretty, pretty pictures of Storm. 

Stryder is obnoxious and has started work on the long line today. He needs to do something besides sit around and eat, and hurt himself.

He sticks to a level 14.3 at the wither and I think he'll grow more. Curious to see just how big he'll get. I'm thinking 15.1ish. He string tested to 16.1 but I'll be surprised if he gets past 15.2



















Doing what he does best.


----------



## Drifting

On another note, I think I am going to change Stryder's registered name

Right now it's Rolling River Blue.

If I change it to what I want, he'll have his own theme song. I'm a little hesitant to post it before I have it approved, so I'll wait. Let's just say some of the lyrics to said theme song are

"Make that money
Watch it burn."

If you get it, don't say it


----------



## CessBee

While yours are gaining their fuzzies, mine is starting to shed hers.










Picture of Piper from today, turns 2 in a month.


----------



## haviris

Training has officially started for Flint, 
















That's my nephew in the pic with him, it usually just me, but he asked if he could help,

















Been working with Quest to, but haven't really gotten many pics, I did take this one that I thought was kind of pretty,


----------



## Zexious

^I think I am absolutely in love with that pony.

On the off chance I can't ride again, I want a plucky little thing that looks like that to pull my fat butt around <3


----------



## Drifting

Ahhh.

AHH.

So, Stryder may have been chosen for a Colt Starting clinic with Advantage Horsemanship Advantage Horsemanship It's practice, because the trainer has a colt starting challenge down in TN (I think. I'm getting it second hand) 

It's just a 3 day clinic. But they want them on MONDAY.


Hahah SUCKER, now he'll really have to do something besides eat hay and hurt himself.


Guess I should take his stitches out Sunday.

this is what I know
"So, they will both be w/t/c in the open by the last day. One will only be allotted one, one hour a session a day because that is what a colt starting challenge allows, and on the last day will be riding out in the open, through obstacles and w/t/c. The other, will be allotted multiple sessions for three days but will have the same outcome, which is what a clinic would allow."
My BO is taking a stubborn 4 year old unstarted mare.


----------



## Drifting

Oh oh, he was chosen! He'll be going or a 3 day training on Monday!! Ahhhhhh.

This is the trainer I was debating sending him to in the spring. I'll probably ride him for 30 days this fall when he comes back, then put him up for the winter. In the spring send him back for 30 days.


----------



## smrobs

Woot!!!


----------



## Drifting

Is it Monday yet? I am so ready for him to go. I've started doing some ground work with him and discovered he really needs some work. Somehow, I've allowed him to become a pushy spoiled brat.. NO idea how that happened. 














So I was trying him to put some ointment on his cut and he started pawing and being an overall jerk, so I was like SDFLKJSLKJFSDLFJ

TIE YOU TO A WALL










When did he get so big?

Can you tell he has room to grow? To me he looks like he's not done yet, his chest/shoulders especially look like they need some more filling out.

And then, and then this JERK, reared at the corner of the wall after pawing.. so I took him out and lunged him.

then gave him a bath.











He so lucky he's pretty. Even if he wasn't going to training on Monday, I'd be working him more. He's getting too big to be so obnoxious. He learns quick though, and already walk trots/canters on voice cues on the long line.


----------



## oh vair oh

Something must be in the water, Drifting, because I had to get after my spoiled brat yesterday as well. Now there is a zero tolerance policy. "Too big to be so obnoxious" is exactly right. I feel like sometimes it just slips by you. I have a bad habit of accepting "good enough" behavior when I need to accept "best" behavior until it suddenly becomes bad behavior.


----------



## Drifting

I know what you mean oh vair. A lot of the problems stemmed from his last injury when he was on stall rest, then limited turn out. I let him get pushy at bandaging time and he has no idea what _personal space_ means. We're stopping that right now, well starting yesterday. 

What really irks me is his new habit of flinging his head around when I'm trying to halter him or put a fly mask on. Or trying to rub his head against my hands as I'm trying to do something with his face. BABIES, but they're not babies anymore! Teenagers!


----------



## Kayella

Henny was a little snot yesterday as well, so it's definitely in the air! I've been laxing on his handling and haven't worked him much lately as I've been focusing on Mango and dealing with rain two weeks straight, but we'll be making some big changes soon!


----------



## smrobs

^^That's one reason why I'm glad that Talyn was feral until she was a yearling. While she is completely comfortable around me and is pretty in-my-pocket, she also retains that little touch of caution around humans so it's easier to keep her in line.


I went through the same thing with Rafe when he was a youngster. All I can say is _thank God_ I had Dobe to help me out with his attitude adjustment since nothing I did seemed to have any real effect.....and he's _*definitely *_too dang big to be obnoxious LOL


----------



## EquineBovine

Every one is still in winter woolies here in the Southern Hem! Pan is shedding like mad but looks like a wild friking dartmoor pony! I have done next to nothing with her I am ashamed to say looking at what everyone else is doing. 
She leads, picks up her feet and moves her hip...that's about it...
Oh well she is only 21 months so no rush. I didn't get Freya doing anything until she was 2 years old so I'm going to give us a few months grace!
Hope the photos work. She is a bit of a scruff right now.
























She gets the beard from her mother...


----------



## EquineBovine

Well, that didn't work. Will try again...


----------



## EquineBovine

Yey!
Ok here's the other two. Sorry guys, not having the best week!


----------



## smrobs

EB, they worked the first time around for me .

Don't feel bad about not doing much with yours. I've not done much with Talyn either beyond feet, leading, and basic manners. Sure, I've had a saddle on her twice, but that only lasted for a few minutes each time because all my saddles are way too big and they are heavy so I don't want to sore her even a little bit.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love her beard!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Her mother has the same beard. Her father is relatively clean shaven haha
Oh she does float so that is something! And she has had a rug on once...yeah...
Doesn't help that I was away for her first year and this year I've been concentrating on bringing her mum back into work. So, next year will be all about her?


----------



## Drifting

Today is the day Stryder got dropped off for his 3 day colt starting thing. I am sorry I was not there to help deliver him, but I'm taking off work Wednesday to see the end results. 

I trust my Barn Owner to give me a full report, and she wouldn't leave him anywhere she didn't like (upon seeing.) 

The Chesnut in the other pen is her 4 year old mare that she sent. They'll have loads of fun with her, gives "Stubborn Appy" a whole new meaning, and she's more fight then flight. 

I bet Stryder chases those dogs if they dare come into his pen. 

Meanwhile in Stryder news: he tried to mount the mare he's turned out with. That was a bad idea, she kicked the *SNOT* out of him, then ran him down for an hour. I have no idea what got into him, he's never tried that before. He doesn't even play with himself or look interested in the girls. I'm sorry I missed it though. 

I prefer geldings turned out with other geldings, but he's one of two geldings on the farm, and the others a yearling, so Stryder gets to go out with whoever can keep him in line. The list is getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Drifting

Apparently Stryder is fabulous.

30 minutes into his first session.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting said:


> Apparently Stryder is fabulous.
> 
> 30 minutes into his first session.


Bahaha! He has a better ****y face than most mares I know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Congrats Drifting! I love seeing them started in a rope halter. He will get many life lessons this week haha.


Here is Lily doing her thing these days @ 15.2, fat and sassy..



















Slipping out of her pad, of course, because we can't have nice pictures without something going off.

ALSO we discovered that Lily is n/n for OLWS. Hooray!


----------



## Drifting

Lily is so, so pretty oh Vair. 

Drafty, he really doesn't look too happy does he? LOL He's probably thinking "Why am I here and why are you forcing me to do work?" 

My friend is nervous cause she hasn't gotten an update on her mare, but I told her she'll probably get one tomorrow. Her mare is a real pill, was unhandled for 3 years (belonged to someone else) and just fights everything if she decides she doesn't want to do something. 

I'm looking forward to more updates. They want us to ride Wednesday, not sure about that one.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting, you're right. His look is totally "You make me work? You suck!"


----------



## Drifting

I won't flood this thread with pictures since I made his own thread for it, BUT I will give an update.











Stryder did really well at his little mini-clinic. Out of 3 days he was only worked the first and last. The last day twice - the second day they got too busy (Hey it was free, can't complain right?)

The trainer felt he was a little too unbalanced to work on the canter much, but they did canter once. He also said to go back to doing ground work and let him grow for another few months, which was my plan anyway. He and I both agreed Stryder was a little too unbalanced and unsure of where to put his legs to keep up his riding this fall. He's a growing boy!! He almost fell when the guy got on him the 1st time. BUT he did good, and it was still good training for him. Good exposure and everything. He wasn't worked very hard and I'm happy with the outcome.


He was so ready to come home though.









^one of my new favorite headshots


----------



## smrobs

That sounds awesome! Even just a little bit of early work, if it's done properly, can make it about a thousand times easier when it's time to bring them in to real work.


----------



## New_image

This pretty much sums up why I do not take many pictures of these babies just moseying around the pasture. Or rather, what happens when you try :wink:









Brings a tear to my eye. The little guy is no longer a little guy. Zion knows "baby" better than his own name! And now that he has passed his sister he is second only to our other half-draft in the height department. 


















We turned Tribulation out with her momma for some pictures. This series cracks me up, they're not related or anything...


----------



## EquineBovine

Seeing as I have shocking luck with photos I'll just post one and hope for the best.
Panacea was caught, brushed and lunged today seeing as she did not want to be caught and was generally a little tart. She is dappling which is lovely to see but god only knows where it comes from as neither her mother or her father have dapples! 








That's my best mate behind her 

Keep the photos coming guys! They're awesome!


----------



## EquineBovine

Well, let's try again...

















If that doesn't work...I will never bloody post again :evil:


----------



## EquineBovine

???????? 
Some one please tell me that worked?


----------



## ForeverSunRider

EquineBovine said:


> ????????
> Some one please tell me that worked?



It said I don't have permission to view the content.


----------



## smrobs

The first set, the post that I liked, they worked for me. Gorgeous horse and I'm loving those dapples


----------



## EquineBovine

It must be because they're on Facebook. I'll work it out in a min just got in and it is tipping it down. They all look like drowned rats now!


----------



## EquineBovine

Ok so I uploaded two to this site. Now HOPEFULLY every one can see my tubserella, Panacea

















Any ideas as to why she is dappling? There are no dapples on either side of her family sooooo it is kind of weird. Not that I'm complaining! I love dappled bays!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Some horses will get dappled when they're very healthy and getting the proper nutrition. My best friend's bay QH mare is 11-years-old and dappled out for the first time ever this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Cool! Although she isn't actually getting anything other than a salt lick and all that grass and hay. Her mum is getting fed a ton of yummy stuff and isn't dappling  
Oh well, she is looking good and that's all that matters


----------



## countryryder

Look who's all grown up now! Ima Rustlin Lena,aka Lena,at a few days old and now just under 2 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## EquineBovine

Beautiful horses!


----------



## Roperchick

ohmygosh countryryder. she looks AMAZING haha


----------



## countryryder

Roperchick said:


> ohmygosh countryryder. she looks AMAZING haha


Doesn't she though?! She's been boarded out most of the summer with a friend as I've been battling LD and too sick to do much with my horses,hadn't seen her in a while,and wow I couldn't believe how she'd changed! Can't wait to see her going under saddle next spring.


----------



## Drifting

*Stryder says "Hey Sexy Fillies, Gimmie a kiss."
*


----------



## COWCHICK77

I haven't been on this thread for a while, WOW, everyone's babies are growing up and getting started, how exciting!!!!

Hooey healed pretty good from his leg injury has a scar and his leg is a bit bigger but perfectly sound. Turned him out with the rest of the horses so he could exercise and put himself back into shape from being in confinement for three months. 
He came back in looking more mature...


And today I saddled him for the first time!
He did pretty good, had a little blow up trotting to the right, but he does what he always does- a few jumps, stops and thinks and goes on like nothing happened. I am so excited to get him started!
(excuse his long feet, hubby is supposed to trim him today. His feet grew like crazy when he went back out on the meadows!)


----------



## CessBee

It can be hard to get a good picture of Piper these days.


----------



## 3ringburner

I got some newer pics of my boy and I! We haven't been riding because the saddle I was using got sold and his feet need trimmed.... So he has been a pasture pet for the last couple months but I go out and do ground work with him every day/ every couple days and he knows a couple tricks! We go on walks and everything! He's growing up so fast to! His bones are maturing and getting thicker and his attitude has matured since I got him ( 7 months ago) so here's a couple recent pics of him and I!


----------



## Drifting

_It's Stryder time again._


Went out to groom him since he was covered in mud. He had a few things to say about that.































He chooses his own brushes











and he was itching himself with this, didn't get a good shot though











His mane is starting to fade and getting more and more white in it. Last time that happened he lost all his hair. Crossing fingers that he's not going to lose all his hair.











That lower lip Kills me












Herd talk.


----------



## EquineBovine

Omg what a dork!! He is simply fantastic haha


----------



## EquineBovine

Hope this works....


----------



## EquineBovine

Yey it worked!
Here's another one!


----------



## EquineBovine

Next to mummy


----------



## Kayella

So this happened today


----------



## smrobs

Yay Henny!!!


----------



## Falcor74

*Flint's Saddle Training*

We have had him used to the saddle for a while now, but my daughter decided she wanted to try and get on his back. For a while she just leaned over in the saddle to get him used to the weight, while i walked him around. Then we took it up a notch, and she swung her legs over him. He sidestepped, but not so much as a crow hop. We walked around for a good 45 minutes, but since he is still small, (won't grow much past 14.3), and my daughter is taller, I don't want to strain his back yet.


----------



## New_image

*Zion is finally going to be a 2 year old!*

I took some pre-birthday pictures while we still have decent weather and pretty color. Zion will be officially a two year old on November 16th but, close enough 









Taking a victory lap with the herd -









Tribby dancin' with her uncle -









The bebes -


----------



## EquineBovine

Hope this works!


















So I string tested Panaca today from coronet to middle of knee. 43cm which is 17inches which apparently means 17hands...which is mad.
Freya is a small 15.3hh, the sire is 16hh...


----------



## Drifting

Stryder is finally starting to look like an adult horse and not so gangly. Though he's still quite growthy... I have a feeling his conformation is always going to be a bit wonky (look at that neck! v.v)

of course, it could be the pony making him look big. The pony tolerates his antics a little more then his other pasture mate does, but she still bites his ankles which is hilarious to watch.










He's probably miserable today. It's suppose to be 74 and he already popped a winter coat (he's so fluffy!)


----------



## CAP

Here's Chloe, she has been started lightly under saddle since the last time I posted.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder seems to be changing on a weekly basis. He's hit 15h now (thankgod) and is still growing. He's also very fuzzy.










His baby-sitter mare does not tolerate his antics, at all. He's covered in healed bite marks, but at least he doesn't have new ones so he must have learned something.










Can you tell he's a bit butt high right now?


















This is what he'll do all winter.

















I love how he looks like he's wearing a mask

He's the 3rd fuzziest horse on the farm. The 1st is a pony, the 2nd is a weanling who popped a lot of hair. He's going to be a yak by January, I can see it now.


It's Stryder potato-season. He always end sup looking like a potato on a round bale.


----------



## Drifting

Someone was not where he was suppose to be when I got to the barn tonight.























Dear Stryder,

I realize it's going to be 31 degrees tonight. However, that is not an excuse to find ways to escape your field. 

He won a trip to a night in the barn since it was getting too dark to find out why the fence isn't zapping like it should. I am still considering stalling him Dec- Feb given his ah.. past history in accident proneness.










^^ The "I didn't do it" face.


Stryder Jail










Time to check the juice on the fence.


----------



## CessBee

Piper has been having to deal with Fireworks, thanks to Guy Fawkes over here, been happening pretty much every night since Wednesday.

She doesn't seem at all bothered by them really, she'll trot around, but that seems more like a "Most of the other horses are wound up and running, so I guess I should run too" than a "Oh god this is scary" running. I imagine if it were just her and Cess on the property, she'd just stand there and watch them, but because of the other horses which aren't as chill, she's reacting.


----------



## CessBee

And I managed to get some pictures


----------



## smrobs

Finally got some new ones of Talyn. She's still doing absolutely nothing except getting fatter and being a pain. I prefer her attitude now over her feral youth, but having her nose all up in my business every time I try to do anything in her pen gets old sometimes LOL.

She's growing up nicely IMHO








Though she still pops out for a picture occasionally that just makes me shake my head LOL


That mane though...


She's getting closer to Dobe-size, but she still seems so darn dinky




Maybe it's because the rest of her herd is so much bigger...and my main saddle horse is so much bigger in every way


She does enjoy spending time with her derpy older brother though. He's just immature enough to still want to play all the time


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Smrobs, Talyn is definitely growing up nicely!

It's so funny to me: Aires and Rafe are BFAMs, but it's Aires and Taz that are so much alike in personality and temperament...and clumsiness. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Maybe Aires and Taz are BFAF as it's John's bloodline that Taz got his attitude/temperament from LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Lol! Whatever it is...it's a Perchie thing. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Panacea will be 2 years old the end of this month!
I took her to the beach for the first time yesterday in the howling wind. She didn't put a hoof wrong! 
I really hope the photo works. I'll do a test first...


----------



## EquineBovine

YEY!
Ok here are some more 

First steps









Off into the lagoon









Off to see the sea

























My beautiful girl and I


























Quick break


























She really is perfect to me


----------



## EquineBovine

I don't know why the photos have img either side of them but this is the first time I've been able to load photos properly so I'm not complaining!


----------



## Drifting

Beautiful pictures Equine! Stryder would die, he thinks any body of water is out to eat him alive.


----------



## Zexious

Equine--What a pretty girl! She seems to be enjoying the water ^^


----------



## EquineBovine

Thanks  had her in a roller today and lunged a bit. She is incredibly fat so the roller almost didn't do up! I'll take my old saddle up next time


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

She's so gorgeous!! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

She is just perfect. People keep saying "shame about the colour" as her sire is a black and white pinto and she just looks like her mum, but I really don't care. She is well put together under all that fat and has a lovely temperament so it is win for me


----------



## smrobs

^^I agree with you, who cares about color?! She's built wonderfully, she's smart and willing and I'm sure will be a great horse. That alone is worth more than 20 "flashy but stupid" horses any day.


----------



## egrogan

I love seeing those glowing dapples!

Now back to look at my wooly mammoth, winter-ready mare...


----------



## EquineBovine

Haha we're ready for summer down under! Pan still has some bum fluff but she's not looking bad for never having a rug on!


----------



## New_image




----------



## haviris

Some not to great pics I got of Quest today, I was losing daylight and my camera isn't the best even in good conditions.


----------



## EquineBovine

Woooow big pony you got there haha


----------



## Ace80908

Though I sold Spidey, he is with a friend and they are doing very well together - here is a recent pic and I love watching his progress and knowing he is with a fantastic family who adore him


----------



## Kayella

Two years ago yesterday, I nearly lost my little boy. My world almost changed overnight. But Henny said "Hell no!" to that. That little boy fought for his life, for me. He is stronger than I could ever dream to be. He may be spoiled but **** does he deserve it. He is the only thing in my life that brings me constant peace and happiness, and yet he asks for nothing in return except my unconditional love. And food, especially food. 

I honestly don't know where I'd be right now if things had turned out differently that night two years ago. If my little man had left me, I would have left myself as well. Just as he has grown with me, I have grown with him. So every second of every day since that night two years ago, I am so, so thankful for my miracle of a horse who wouldn't go down without a fight. From being told he was not expected to survive to watching him spit in Death's face every day as he grows and grows, there is nothing in this world I am more thankful for, or love more, or appreciate more than this little man. 

Happy belated "I didn't die!" day, Henny!


----------



## haviris

EquineBovine said:


> Woooow big pony you got there haha


You mean Revel?








He's not quite a 2012 baby, his birthday was yesterday, so he was almost 6 months when Quest was born, so they have pretty much grown up together.

Here's a few more Quest pics, taken today, ignore the burrs, they have since been removed,


----------



## Drifting

Aww Henny. I can safely say Stryder hasn't tried to kill himself this year yet, minus an incident with stitches. 

Everyone's horses are looking so grown up and mine's all like

WASSSUPPP











Also

He's in a potato-with-legs stage.


----------



## Kati

EquineBovine said:


> She is just perfect. People keep saying "shame about the colour" as her sire is a black and white pinto and she just looks like her mum, but I really don't care. She is well put together under all that fat and has a lovely temperament so it is win for me


I think that's funny. My ideal horse at this point in time is bay with a blaze or star and hind whites.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I just spent the last hour and 30 minutes going through every page. Everyone's horses are so good looking!!


----------



## CrossCountry

So I've been considering posting my kiddo in this thread for a while.. This is Rueger my BLM Mustang born on January 18, 2012. He is one of the older 2012 babies, but looks like a youngster. He is finally growing into himself, and looking older. I adopted him on April 4th of this year for the Idaho EMM, and we placed 5th place overall. He is such a character and absolutely adores attention. We have some issues with men (especially big tall men with hats on) but he is slowly getting over it. When we first got him he was skinny, wormy and rough. He was also aggressive and mean, but once he felt that first scratch all his worries were gone. Rueger is a camera ham, and will do anything for scratches on his ears. He has had one official ride (bit and saddle) but I've hopped on his back maybe 10(?) times for about 3 minutes each time. My plan is to start him next spring and then we will figure out what his job will be. He is the best horse ever, and I wouldn't trade him for the world..

Pictures go from when I first got him to now.


----------



## Kayella

LOL Drifting! That reminds me of the look Henny was sporting a couple weeks ago. :lol: :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Everyone's babies are getting so big .

CrossCountry, I'm loving your mustang boy. FWIW, my 'stang didn't start really growing into himself until he was between 4 and 5. He was more dinky looking than your guy when I got him as a 3 year old.


----------



## CrossCountry

smrobs said:


> Everyone's babies are getting so big .
> 
> CrossCountry, I'm loving your mustang boy. FWIW, my 'stang didn't start really growing into himself until he was between 4 and 5. He was more dinky looking than your guy when I got him as a 3 year old.


Oh good! I'm really crossing my fingers.. Which mustang of yours are you talking about? I love Rafe! He string tests to 15.3 ish, so if that is correct he has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I'm talking about Dobe, my gray. He was about 14.1 and _maybe_ 700 pounds at 3. He grew 2 inches in the next year and put on about 300 pounds. At his peak (when he was working hard every day and really muscled up and in shape, he topped out at a little over 1100 pounds). Now that I don't really have enough time to keep him and all my others in shape, he's holding steady around 1000.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Is this strictly a two year old thread? Can I post my *cough* *cought* yearling as of Aug Filly. Or is there a seperate thread?

BTW SMROBS I really like your filly. She's really growing into herself I think. Slowly.


----------



## nicoles

barrelbeginner, there's a Yearlings of 2013 photo thread in the breeding section (I think). I just saw it a minute ago.


----------



## EquineBovine

My little girl turned 2 on the 30th Novemeber!

























And her mummy turned 8 the day before her!


----------



## CessBee

I feel that Piper is looking FANTASTIC! She positively glows. Will be tidying her up a bit, then borrowing a friends camera so I can get some good shots for her registration papers. I wonder if she's ready to experience a bath


----------



## Drifting

I don't have much to report. It's been too cold and wet to really want to do anything. Not that I've been feeling ambitious enough to do anything with Stryder. I'm leaving him to "grow" and he better get at least another inch on him.

For now he's... well.. he's laying in poop.. and rolling in mud.. and being disgusting.











Does he get up so I can brush him? Nooooo....









Notice the manure right under him? Yeah, it's lovely. He also will sleep next to the pony and use her as a pillow, but I've yet to manage to get a picture of that.


----------



## New_image

If anyone is feeling brave in two years feel free to start Zion for me


----------



## CAP

Here is an updated picture of Chloe, our first ride after sitting for over a month


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting said:


> I don't have much to report. It's been too cold and wet to really want to do anything. Not that I've been feeling ambitious enough to do anything with Stryder. I'm leaving him to "grow" and he better get at least another inch on him.
> 
> For now he's... well.. he's laying in poop.. and rolling in mud.. and being disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he get up so I can brush him? Nooooo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the manure right under him? Yeah, it's lovely. He also will sleep next to the pony and use her as a pillow, but I've yet to manage to get a picture of that.


He's just being a boy. :lol: Aires is a muddy, poopy mess right now. Soooo not looking forward to grooming him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liv913

OP's Strider is awesome!


----------



## Drifting

I can't believe they're all almost coming 3 year olds.

I took this picture of Stryder today and was like "Wow, he looks.. almost like an adult"










And then

And then we did this.











and..
and

this


----------



## smrobs

Hahaha!


----------



## Drifting

I love that boy. He hasn't been down to the barn in 2 months. Today he waltzed down there like he owned the place, went in a stall in an empty barn. Chilled. Stood for an hour worth of lights and picture taking.. only tried to bite us a few times, and waltzed right back up to his field. Hopefully he didn't remember how nice being in the barn is, it was this time last year he decided to injury himself so he could go on stall rest while it was cold.


----------



## Kayella

I took Henny down to the park on Saturday for some Christmas pictures. It was very windy and someone was very naughty. :/ But he was great with my friend's kids and that's all I can ask for!

Merry Christmas from Henny and me 

Also, last weekend we took him into the gazebo. It was hilarious. He also got ridden for a bit. Woo!


----------



## Drifting

Those are great pictures Kayella


----------



## Drifting

Look at this dirty... jerk.

















I haven't even attempted to brush him off. It's been raining so the ground is just so wet, even where there is grass. It slides and de-roots and gets muddy. 


And look what I got from my BO/bestie!









It's 4 feet x 6 ft  and awesomeness


----------



## EquineBovine

Wow jealous! It's summer here! Bloody loving it. Have got Freya up the farm for a bit and intend to start ponying Panacea off her tomorrow.
Only problem, no bloody saddle...wish me luck


----------



## CAP

Here is a picture of Chloe and her half sibling posing for the camera!


----------



## Drifting

That is a great shot


----------



## smrobs

Hahahaha, it's the "drunk girls at the bar" shot! :rofl:


----------



## Drifting

I can't believe they're all coming 3 year olds now!


----------



## CrossCountry

Rueger is actually looking more like a horse now, and less like a shrimp..I think. He also finally made it to 14.3!


----------



## Drifting

I bet he fills out a lot in the next year!


----------



## Drifting

Snapped this picture of Stryder and his pasture mates. The Chesnut mare is about 15.1 to give you an idea of siez. I'm so happy that he's starting to fill out and look like an actual horse. 

These two mares rule over him with an iron fist. At least it keeps him out of trouble.










Stryder's been put on a diet. We didn't completely take his grain away but he gets like two cups of it. I think when the grass comes in we'll pull him off completely. He's turning out to be a very easy keeper.


----------



## Ellieandrose

Denny is now almost two and a half! We had a play in the big arena while mum took photos! Here are just some..


----------



## Ellieandrose

I'm on my iPad so I can only put one up at a time...


----------



## Ellieandrose

I love this one. Levitation horse! :lol:


----------



## Zexious

^Wow, he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Druydess

Some pics of Eden- 2012 Majik of Marwan filly:






Eden and Fae-- having a selfie moment:


----------



## Drifting

I got a new 2012 baby. Well, coming 3 year old (April 2012.)

Long story on this one was, my barn owner bought him dirt cheap as a yearling to get him out of a bad position. Sold him as a 4h project. Unfortunately the teenager lost interest in horses and his care went really downhill. He's off, but we're sure it's because of his feet and a potential abscess. The teenager said "I need him gone!" So I said "If he's free, i'll pick him up this weekend." So I picked him up this morning. He will be a resale project for me.

So, with that background. Here is *Loki *who is apHC Registered as: Designated Hitter Appaloosa HYPP N/N And I have his papers with a signed transfer, wooho.


Trying to come off the trailer. He did not want to back out. Poor thing was shaking so bad. Ended up turning him around.











Our first real look at him.





















































.

Getting a good roll in.




















Wet stone dust is disgusting. and UGH white horses.

He's a grand total of about 14.1 hands, but very stocky. I think with some good nutrition he will probably grow to maybe 14.3. I'd be surprised if anything else. I think he'll make someone a good partner. He was very snorty and 'looky' but didn't try to run me over or spook when we walked past all the scary stuff.


And of course, we can't have a post without Stryder. This guy will be his new pasture mate when he's sound.

Looking less and less like a baby.. but still kinda like a potato.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Congrats on the new Appy Drifting!! 
You'll have him fed up and feet looking good in no time


----------



## COWCHICK77

Hooey has been turned out since the last pic I posted back in October. Been busy with fall works shipping cattle so my colts got put on the back burner.

Went and caught Hooey today, hadn't been handled or saddled since October.






Hubby got a phone call while I gyped him around on the end of his lead so I don't have any pics. But he humped around for a little bit, playing- not scared or serious. He was a pain in the butt bringing him in too, I was leading a couple other horses and he was grabbing the lead ropes with his mouth biting the other horses...it is time for him to go to work! LOL

And just because he looks nice in this pic


----------



## waresbear

1, 2 and a Hooey!


----------



## Ace80908

Spidey (now named Staccato) - is doing great. We went to watch him at the Stock Show for his riding debut in Junior Trail - he was the baby of the class but did very well.

I also picked up a new 2012 gelding - I am now the proud owner of a solid paint bred dun gelding by All Time Fancy - he was right down the road, unstarted, and needed a home. They were selling him so cheap the horse rescue I belong to tagged his ad, and a friend tagged me on the thread - I went and took a look at him and decided he needed to come home with me. In these pics he looks bay, but he has his thick dorsal stripe, guard hairs on mane and tail, tips on his ears and looks like barring on his knees. 
The last pic is when I backed him, and though it is terrible it shows his color a little better. He turns 3 April 17, is about 15.1 and though he toes out a bit he is built really nicely. My 6 year old named him Mickey. 

He hadn't been worked, but he also was taken care of so is happy and trusting. I take him on walks around the neighborhood and he came with me to pick the kids up from the bus stop, my 9 year old insisted on leading him for a while back to the house. 

I have had him for two weeks, he is coming along really quickly and I am just now backing him - I won't actually ride him until he gets more conditioning but like to get on and let him know it isn't a big deal for me to be up there. He is just a super sweet, easy horse and look forward to working with him.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Marvel of Flames, Phoenix. 

I sold him a year ago, but some things came up and he ended up right back into my arms. Didn't realize how much I missed him until I was able to work with him today.


In 2012

















Today

























He is officially three years old February 11th. He was so willing to work today. His owner that I sold him too had him broke to ride, but personally I will not be doing many rides until next year.


----------



## Zexious

^Those baby pictures, though <3 Glad to found his way back to you!


----------



## xxdanioo

I moved back to Sask! I get to see my boys again! Joey is about 15hh we think.. will stick him soon. He's been saddled and bridled, but not much else going on really. He is going to the trainers in March or April to be started, so that's exciting. We also got his ApHC papers done finally, but I can't recall his registered name right now.. QAR Identa Te Thief.. I think! 

Everyone is looking so grown up!, and Joey just looks like an awkward fuzzball. :lol:


----------



## New_image




----------



## Paintedponies1992

I never thought to put her here, but she is a 2012 baby. So I guess I can put Chloe up here. I got her late last year. She's a registered Quarter Horse mare, Genuine Doc right on the papers and at the moment she's not doing much besides being handled as she's just a bit too small still. She finally fit a saddle a few weeks ago, but since I'm going in for surgery in two weeks and will be laid up for three, i'm waiting til March. 
Some pictures are from last summer, the woolier ones are recent.


----------



## Drifting

Everyone's babies are looking so cute and ADULT


----------



## Drifting

It snowed a little today and Stryder wanted to play so bad. He kept going between his two boss mares, biting one blanket then poking at the pony until someone chased him.

He's a little butt high.





















Stryder and his evil pony





















Hopefully Loki will be able to go out with him soon. He's still healing from an abscess so I don't want to throw him to the wolves yet. Farrier managed to dig it out, it hissed when it popped! Hopefully another day or two and he'll be fully sound. 

He's such a cute pony. Shame he's not bigger than 14.1.. He might, MIGHT top out at 14.3 but at least he'll be stocky.













And this.. This is just classic Stryder


----------



## nicoles

Drifting, Stryder's adorable as always (I'm a longtime super lurker) and that abscess sounds really gross. But I'm glad it was done for Loki's sake! And that snow... it's been really warm here and will be in the 70's this upcoming week so I can't even imagine. Although my horses come from cold climates and would love the relief of some snow!

Anyway, I have a Loki, too  Mine got his name from the "shenanigans" he pulls (as the friend I board my horses with describes it lol...).

It's great seeing everyone's babies growing up! 

So, as easygoing as my gelding is, I've decided to put off starting him under saddle for another year. He's a May baby and I thought I would start him this summer, but he's mentally not there. And he has some growing/filling out to do anyway. So March 2016 will be his first ride! 

These pics are all from the past two months. He is currently at the trainer for 30 days of more advanced groundwork. 

So... Loki's 2 Months:

This was day two with the trainer. He still had no clue what was going on at that moment (but eventually mostly got it, lol)



And he's not a fan of the new babies we (friend and I) brought home last month:





He doesn't like dogs that get too close during his brushing time:



He had to completely cover find mud on a dry day just for the trimmer:




But he has a soft spot for kids:





And I love him 



That's all for now, won't have any exciting updates. Here's to another year of filling out and letting front ends catch up to high butts


----------



## CrossCountry

Rueger is still looking like a baby. He is mentally prepared for riding, but just not physically. The good news is that he has reached 15 hands! Hopefully he will start filling out soon. I'm going to start him on grain again and see if that helps at all. 

I love my boy, he is the best horse I could ask for.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Chloe got some stall time today and another brushing and tying session. Pictures aren't the best quality.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder was up to no good in the run in shed today. I'm pretty sure the mares put him in 'time out' there. He was spinning and pacing, and would drop and roll. I actually stopped to watch in case he was colicing. He wasn't, he was just being obnoxious all by himself. He'd throw in a buck, or rear and stomp the ground. Then go and chew on the wood.

This was his "I ain't doin nothing" face. He really did look like a kid forced to be in time-out for awhile. I think he jumped in and didn't want to jump back out because it was wet, so had a fit. Currently makin' plans to send him off in March for training. Mwhahaha.


----------



## nicoles

CrossCountry said:


> Rueger is still looking like a baby. He is mentally prepared for riding, but just not physically.


Rueger's awfully cute. Loki hasn't looked like a baby since he was about 16 months old. In my avatar he's just 13 months old and already looked pretty grown, lol. My 9 month (in 3 days!) old filly is dainty and will stay immature looking for a while. 

Anyway, I know Loki would let me sit on him so I can at least do that this year. Other than that, he's just a giant goober and I don't trust him in open spaces (which is all we have lol). I would not feel confident on a trail with him at this stage. I could probably get away with riding him in a round pen or arena in May (when he's 3), but I don't have those types of facilities. I'll just continue taking him on trail "walks" by hand for now. Maybe he'll be more mature in the fall, but for now I'll just plan on starting him next spring.


----------



## Ladybug2001

So I have to vent to someone, and what better place than where Phoenix is known. 

Right before the girl decided to sell Phoenix, she posted this picture of him.









I commented on the picture, about how long his feet were and to be careful. She exclaimed that the farrier was to be out soon.

When we got him here two weeks ago, his feet weren't as bad but still needed a trim. Nothing desperate enough to make me feel like my farrier needed to come out sooner than she was scheduled. (She knew about the situation and was on stand-by to come out two days later encase he was still as long as the picture showed.)

So our farrier was out today. Phoenix has always been good when doing his feet, he has been getting them done since he was six months old. Today he was a bit nervous, but no fighting just moving away. When she started to do his left hind he could barely stand on his left hind. She was gentle with him on it, saying that there may be an injury on his right hind. So when she finished his left she went over to his right and began looking at it.


Right








VS

Left









It seems that the tendon is swollen and the movement is restricted. It is hard to explain, but when he walks he twists his hoof before putting weight on it. The other hind does not do this. Farrier suggested having a vet check for lameness and any other damage. The main thought is the previous owner may have been riding him too much to young.


----------



## Drifting

That sucks ladybug. I hate when you sell a perfectly good animal and it comes back skinny or lame or just neglected.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

My mom and I went out to the barn today to get some updated pictures of the girls, I'm 5'3 so that should give you an idea on how small Chloe is. I don't think she'll be riding this year.


----------



## my2geldings

*Cruiser*

Here's Cruiser. He will be turning 2 in April. He used to be so little! time has gone by so fast, I just can't believe it.

Cruiser as a weanling


Now as a coming 2 yr old. Continues to grow and is still bum high the terd.


----------



## CAP

Here is my girl Chloe today enjoying some sun since it seems like it's been forever since we have had any. 
Although it hasn't been a harsh winter I'm still ready for it to be over, we have so much ice it's impossible to ride any where let alone haul into an arena due to the horses slipping getting to the arena. 

In the picture with Chloe is her half sibling Farrah which is a 2013 model they both wear 72" blankets, both are 735lbs exactly (using a weigh tape) and both stand at 14hh.. I am starting to think Chloe is a little bit on the small size :-|


----------



## Paintedponies1992

> In the picture with Chloe is her half sibling Farrah which is a 2013 model they both wear 72" blankets, both are 735lbs exactly (using a weigh tape) and both stand at 14hh.. I am starting to think Chloe is a little bit on the small size :neutral:


Our Chloe's seem to be the same, my Chloe is a lot smaller than my 2013 filly.


----------



## haviris

Our babies are turning 3! Still seems hard to believe! I put three rides on Quest at the beginning of January, but not sure we're really ready to get him going just yet, I'd planned on doing a lot of ponying until I'm ready to start him for real, but my other horse is currently injured so I've decided to start taking him for walks. So here are a few pics of our walk today, and one from our third ride.


----------



## Drifting

*Bye Bye Stryder*

My plans to send Stryder to the trainer in March accelerated quickly, and became today. We had a hauler coming through and she quoted us much less than what it would have been in March, since she'd already filled some of the stops on this trip. It was only $290 from Maryland to NC (375 miles) instead of the original 375$ I was quoted. So I checked with the trainer to make sure he had room, and off Stryder went (With another 3 year old from the barn.)

I said my goodbyes yesterday since I wasn't going to be there to load him up.





















and this morning he was loaded up in the trailer.











I'm not really thrilled with how loose his head is.. She has to pick up another horse so I'm going to ask her to shorten his lead. 










Do you think he knows something is up?









*

BYE BYE*

He loaded right up. I knew he would, he's been off the farm twice since I've had him and I've never had an issue loading him into a trailer. 

He is off for 90 days of professional training down in North Carolina. Mostly focusing on getting a good handle on him, and then going out on the trails. Maybe even meeting a cow or two. 

I can't wait to see what he looks like when he comes back the beginning of may. He should be all shed out and fit. Hopefully he'll have grown a little more too. He's a solid 15h right now.The trainer shares loads of pictures, so I'll share them with you when I get them.

I did warn the guy that he was really.. fuzzy. I thought about doing a trace clip but it still gets cold in Feb down in NC, so I left him as is. I refuse to blanket him, he'll just destroy it.


BYE











Now that I look more closely at the tied trailer pictures, I should also mention to her that he knows h ow to untie a quick release.....


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Don't mind her neck, she was brushed out but for some reason the coat in that area has a mind of it's own and swirls in all sorts of directions, but here's Chloe's first real time with the saddle. She had some weight put in the stirrup and on her back, a little lunging and even gave one of the barn cats a pony ride in the saddle. She was a perfect angel the entire time.  Sadly I couldn't get a picture of her with the cat on her since I was holding her, but I got some pictures of her saddled up. 

And yes the saddle pad was fixed after the pictures were taken.


----------



## New_image

Sorry about Phoenix ,Ladybug. Keep us posted on him, and what the vet says. Hopefully its nothing to serious and just something he did out playing that will pass with a little time off!

Some of these kids are three already :shock:

Tribby decided to need another trip to the vet, three legs down, one still going strong and injury free! Poor accident prone sweet filly. At least she is cute. And after a week of treatment she was cleared to be back out in the action. SOMEONE needs to take Zion down a peg...


























This black baby is out of control. He is working his way up the pecking order to boss in a hurry. He has realized that... he is bigger than them! Current herd boss is a half-draft mentoring Zion in the art of biting other horses hocks. Zion fills his days, kicking, biting, chasing and harassing herd members. When he is not being a punk, he is banging on gates and fences for attention.


----------



## Drifting

Love the last one of Zion. Nothing more annoying than a young horse who realized they can be the boss . Lol

GoT a pic from the trainer today. This is his second day there. Apparently he has a "Interesting personality." and is quite the character. But I already knew that.


----------



## Drifting

I can't see.. the picture.. I tried to attach.. so I will embed it here.











The trainer said "Stryder has to be the center of attention when I'm working with other horses, and he's been showing off to all the other horses by leaping and jumping and generally fooling around." Well at least he's spcial.


And here's a headshot of Loki! Who is ALMOST sound. Ugh, abcesses. He's very food aggressive to other horses /lunges at the stall wall and stuff. unfortunately our babysitting mare is leaving Monday to a new home, so he may stay on solitary for a bit.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

You may remember my boy Coinin Dearg O'Donnell from his breeding journal thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/juleps-breeding-journal-88733/

Or my update from last year in this thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pic...2012-where-they-now-353402/page4/#post4780969

He did awesome in 2014! 

He ended up winning even more awards showing in In-Hand Dressage Suitability classes

• 2014 IDHSNA Champion in In-Hand Partbred Level 2.
• 2014 USDF All-Breed (IDHSNA), Dressage Sport Horse Breeding, 2 Year Old Colts/Geldings, Champion
• 2014 USEF PHR Silver Stirrup, DSHB Young Horse, Zone Champion
• 2014 USEF PHR Silver Stirrup, DSHB Young Horse, National 17th Place


However after winning most of these same awards for three straight years as Current Year, Yearling and last year as a Two-Year old, I realized I had accidentally bred an amazingly talented horse that was WAY too gifted to spend his lift carting me around on trails and in local schooling shows. 

So I have recently closed his sale, to a lovely lady who has been preliminarily accepted to an elite French training program where together they will be training for upper level eventing. It broke my heart and I spent many days crying but she "gets" him just as much as I do. She understood his personality and saw the same potential that I did.

He will officially be 3 years old near the end of March, and when I handed him over he was 16.1 hands. That is a whole lot of growing in just under three years.

I guess that closes our chapter.

Our last picture togeather (To get a sense of how big he is, for reference, I'm 5'10" and almost 6' tall in low boots in this picture)









Him playing around in the pasture this fall









Last show of last year


----------



## Drifting

Aww sorry you sold him but at least you can watch him do some awesome things in the show ring!

Hey, it may be Feb and most of us may be under ice/snow but there really needs to be more updated pictures!! I'm trying not to take over.

But I wanted to share. This is Stryder's older, full Brother, who is 4 this month I think. I wanted him when he was a weaner but someone beat me too him. 


Apparently Stryder did not get that hair gene.










and we have a friend close enough to go check on Stryder and the other 3 year old, so she went and fed them peppermints and checked in on them (she has a horse in training there too.) 

Mandatory Stryder pic. Note the dirt mustache and his 'proud of himself' face.



















Also I asked the trainer to take his halter off, or I will mail a breakaway. This horse has been trying to kill himself since Winter of 2012, he does not need assistance.


----------



## COWCHICK77

No pictures but I put the first ride on Hooey. I was by myself and my jacket with phone in pocket was in the saddle barn.
Went as expected-
"Hi boss, oh you're on my back?, Okay" 

We will see how well that goes at ride three and 10....LOL
Typical TopSail Cody horses say- "I know my job better than you, quit telling me what to do!"


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I don't have any pictures since I had surgery last wednesday and I'm banned from the barn for at least two weeks by my mom, lol. 

Anyways I got a text from the BO that Chloe is stall 'grounded' with turn out in the arena with her grain being cutback because she's been cutting the other girls in the field and running them. Well at least she's doing what she's bred to do, I was joking with my mom that I may have to borrow some cows from a neighbor in a few years after she's broke to ride and see what she can do.


----------



## EquineBovine

Panacea, 2 years and 2 months old, with her half brother who is 5. She loved having him to play with for a few hours whilst their mother's grumbled at them  He is absolutely stunning and such a cool dude, half the reason I went to his sire. Freya and I had just completed a 22km ride with him and his owner so all he wanted to do was chill.


----------



## Drifting

She looks huge! 

Got this video today. Sometimes I just have to laugh..or facepalm. 

Special Stryder: http://youtu.be/yy-WL7Eo4mE


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting said:


> She looks huge!
> 
> Got this video today. Sometimes I just have to laugh..or facepalm.
> 
> Special Stryder: http://youtu.be/yy-WL7Eo4mE


I'm sitting at my desk snorting because I'm laughing so darn hard! ROFL!


----------



## smrobs

OMG, what a doofus!! :rofl:


----------



## haviris

Put Quest's 5th ride on him today,


----------



## smrobs

Ya'll have been making me feel guilty for not doing a dang thing with Talyn so I brought her in today for some honest work. Something I suspected but didn't really know for certain until today. She's smart.....like _scary_ smart. That may be a bad thing, I don't know LOL.

She was very unimpressed with the whole situation but handled it well. She wanted to kind of hop around a little, but a couple bumps with the halter stopped that in a hurry. Lunged her around a little and then introduced the bridle. I have a feeling that she's going to be like Dobe and be very picky about her bits and how they hang. She was very mouthy and didn't really settle with the bit until we were all done and I was just letting her stand.

Saddle still doesn't fit her well and she's still pretty downhill so I could not keep it off her shoulders. I re-adjusted it 3-4 times and half a circle later, it was right back where it started.










Her poor neck....but that stride



























Then I introduced the bit and spent some time working on flexing, which she picked up faster than any other colt I've ever handled. Same with ground driving. Other than a mild panic attack about the rope around her butt, she acted like the whole thing was old hat...which is strange since I've never really done this type of work with her.




































And in spite of how she travels most of the time LOL









I do see some potential in there occasionally


















She almost looks like a real horse now. If only she'll bulk up some more









Little tired girl.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

When she drops that head and steps under herself more, she looks really good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

I love how she really strides out! She is looking more and more grown.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Went out to the barn and my aunt took some pictures for me with her camera. Chloe was out in the yard and got a few pictures of her pushing the cat around, this one was my favourite and a picture of her next to me, i'm 5'3.


----------



## EquineBovine

Hope the photo works. Panacea came with Freya and I for a ride in the float and to hang out with her old buddy. She is just about as big as her mum now! She's 2 years and 3 months old now and just awesome.
I'm taking them both to a western have a go day so I'll let you know how that goes!


----------



## Drifting

Got a picture from my trainer yesterday just as an update. He's been fighting snow the last week. Stryder is doing great as usual.

Look like he's growing again (Butt high) but not the best picture. Plans have kind of changed a bit based on transportation so it looks like mid-april he comes home.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

So got the saddle on Chloe for the third time and started to teach her to lunge. No pictures since all I had was my phone and no one else to take any pictures.


----------



## Blue Smoke

Been a while since I've been on here. A few pics of the almost 3yo Rona. I seriously can't believe it's been almost 3 years. It seems like it was just yesterday she was a 4mo old baby! I will be sending her off this spring to have 30-60 days put on her.


----------



## Drifting

I finally transferred Stryder's papers to my name. It's only been like 2 1/2 years. 

He turns 3 on the 11th, I can't believe it. I wish I had pictures but my trainer fails at pictures.

Loki doesn't turn 3 till 4/21 but I took him out to work with him some, first time I did. He kicks when you pick up his back feet, tries to run you over, and generally is a pushy little ******. But he learns quick.

He was not amused










I think he got fat.









Tying for the first time. He set back once but didn't panic. 











We lunged a little in the snow. It would be nice if a ring was melted. Ugh, weather. I'm listing him for sale this weekend if I can get a decent video.


----------



## texasgal

Oh Drifting, don't feel bad. We've had our guys for 2.5 years also and Mr. Texasgal just transferred Gunnie into his name. I'll do mine in the spring after he sheds, because I need to have his color changed on his papers..


----------



## nicoles

Mr. Loki had 30 days at the trainer for a groundwork refresher. He'll be 3 in two months and will go lightly under saddle for 30 days this fall. I had the trainer and everyone at that stable call him "Gunsmoke" (part of registered name) because I didn't want him labeled as a mischievous horse. Of course his personality still came out on it's own... lol

Measured him last weekend. Just under 15.3 at the withers and just about 16 hands at the hip. 

So this was day 1 with his trainer... He was a big baby about being in a new place and being led around by someone new. 



Day 30. He got over his fear of tarps!



Day 30 again. He was making sure mom was watching with the camera ;P



Day 30. The trainer said he "was not impressed" by any of the obstacles lol.





Back at home and stretching his legs during our version of snow.


----------



## Drifting

Snow's melted and the ice is gone! What does that mean? WORK.


Let's see, what do I got..

This chunky monkey.










He is just shy of 14.2 and 900 pounds (according to the tape.) Still growing.










He took the saddle good, it took two of us to wrestle a headstall on. I tried quiet and patient, but he just would not have it. So wrestle it was.

He says BLAH












And then oh look, it's a Stryder. Got some pictures today from the other woman who sent her 3 year old down with mine. She went to visit them.


We can see how impressed he is with this standing tied thing.










Gawky looking thing.


----------



## nicoles

Put a saddle on Loki a couple days ago for the second time in his life. I haven't bothered with saddling him since the one time I did in September because everything's such a non-issue with him (my yearling filly is a different story...). 

He almost looks all grown up  Can't believe he'll be 3 in two months! 

*Not his saddle, he will be fitted for his own early next year*



Introduced him to pool noodles for the first time the same day. I love this pic because he seriously acted like he couldn't possibly walk one step forward because the noodle was touching him lol




Summer plans involve ground driving and teaching him to pull tires around. Would try logs if I had some lying around...


----------



## Paintedponies1992

So finally got a cinch that fits Chloe, lol, the other one was okay, but if she decided to buck and carry on the saddle would have slipped so I got a pony cinch and we got her out on the lunge line more and put the driving lines on her. She was a bit stubborn, but figured it all out eventually. She even got the bit put in for the first time today and she took it like a champ  I'm really proud of her. Also she's grown a bit more now, our shoulders no longer match!


----------



## CAP

Finally starting to feel like Spring here!, here's a photo of Chloe with her sister from another mother soaking in some sun lol. I am so glad the snow is finally melting, we are bringing home our newest horse this Sunday!


----------



## Drifting

Loki is heading to South Carolina later this week to meet his new owner! I'm pleased with the match, the woman is working with a trainer and should have a lot of fun with him.

Meanwhile I can not wait for Stryder to come home. He is apparently a natural out on the trail. Goes out alone, doesn't scream for anyone. Crosses ditches and creeks, doesn't rush to come back. 










My trainer has felt comfortable enough to ride him and take videos and text at the same time. 

So here is my virtual trail ride on Stryder. His 3rd time out of the ring.

Crossing a creek! (Which is relatively big, because Stryder HATES water crossings)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJYEuhdao6I


Steady walking up over a ditch and back to the driveway.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H3NpZAKpWw



It's like I'm really there man.

Only thing I'm not really thrilled about is he has a 'tie down' kind of thing attached to his halter. I get it, Stryder rides with his head high, but I've asked him to remove it. The joys of not being anywhere near your horse in training.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Chloe had someone on her back yesterday and she was perfect! No bucking, no carrying on, the only time she spooked was when the barn cats were making some noise in the barn, but all she did was skitter her butt under her a bit then stood still. She's got an amazing whoa too. So proud of my little girl! No pictures because I respect the people's wishes to not be on the internet. She'll have a few more times like this then out to pasture to grow a bit more since she's still a bit too small for too much riding. But I was about to cry as I realized momma's baby is not a baby anymore, she's all grown up T.T
Now, next is my black and white devil filly >.>


----------



## COWCHICK77

I have four rides on Hooey, not very consistent. 
Second ride has pretty uneventful but he is a little sticky so I had the boys flag me around in the round pen to get him to free up.


Third ride was at a friends indoor arena while the boys roped some yearlings. He is so laid back so far(he hasn't "woke up" yet). Didn't even phase him being in a new place, I just saddled him and stepped on.

We went on vacation before we start calving so he has been turned out for about a month, got him in yesterday. Today I saddled him, stepped on and rode him in the hackamore. He did pretty good but he needs to go outside to get freed up. He is sticky and lazy in the pens. No pics, I was by myself today.

Also we acquired a filly this week. Old school, ranch raised Quarter horse, 1/4 Belgain. 9 months old, not halter broke or gentled, can't touch her yet, typical ranch raised baby. Next project, getting her halter broke and gentle.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

So not sure if anyone remembers my boy SLR Shock and Awe (Finn) from the 2012 group. I haven't had the opportunity to post much the past year and a half due to college, and then moving from home in Alberta to Vancouver Island. The property we moved to is still getting developed so we have a house, barn, couple paddocks, and hay field, but there is still soooo much work to do, internet hasn't really been a priority. I put the first couple rides on Finn in January, but was by myself so never did get any pictures. To be honest, I've been quite slacking in the picture department this winter, as it is Vancouver Island and we don't get so much snow as we get TORRENTIAL DOWNPOURS. This means mud. Finn is a buckskin tobiano, meaning it is "natural instinct apparently" for him to want to roll in the mud, lay in the mud, sleep in the mud, splash mud at all the other horses just because, even though he has a perfectly dry stall to go into, and he has been semi-permanently been dyed a shade of black mud. So with the weather ontop of all the work to be done, his "well behaved citizen" lessons have been put to the side. The past few weeks, he has had his groundwork refreshing done, and is starting to be reintroduced to the tack. I will have some pictures of all that once he has had a very thorough, much needed bath. 
In the meantime this is the Finn you guys would know from his weanling/yearling stage:


And here is his two year old year:


----------



## Drifting

Asked for some pictures today from Stryder's trainer. Can't wait to get him back in 2 weeks.

Here's my soon to be trail blazing machine. Can't wait to get some actual -good- pictures of him. Already scheduled a small camping trip in June at a place that borders Ghettysburg. Should be a good intro for him!










One day he'll figure out to put his head down.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Gosh, its amazing to see everyone's journeys from babies to decent horse citizens! I can't wait to see more riding pics! They're looking wonderful! Not sure who remembers Simba, but I haven't gotten any updates at all  Everyone is looking so great!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here's a picture of Chloe with my 10 year old mare, Rosie. She'll get a bit more work done before going out to pasture this summer to do some more growing/filling out. She turns 3 in a few more days.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Went out this morning and tacked Chloe up to work in the arena. Finally took my phone with me and snapped a few shots in the arena while working her.


----------



## CAP

On Easter my little niece and nephew asked me if I could take them to the barn to see the new horse, so of course we headed out to the barn! 
Chloe and Kyle (my nephew) have always had a bit of a bond, so as we approached the gate, the silly girl decided she'd put her head through to greet him, usually if my horses try to put there heads through the panels or gate I push them away but since we weren't at the gate yet I wasn't able to and Chloe has never even tried to do it before, I guess she just got to excited seeing him anyways the new horse came up behind her bumping her, and she tried lifting her head, well to her surprise she couldn't and once she realized that pure panic mode, she had her head suck for what felt like a few mins, of course there was nothing I could do to calm her down to help her, finally she broke free then took off to the middle of the pen, I went in to look her over and not to surprisingly she got a few boo boos! :-( 
The worse looking one is the picture attached, which just skinned her and then has 3 cuts under her jaw/throat. I'll be getting my chiropractor to give her a treatment as well as I'm sure she probably has something out in her poll.


----------



## New_image

*Tribulation is 3!*

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:











































N'awww... a throw back to three years ago


----------



## haviris

Haven't done much with Quest since my last post, he's still just a big pest, I've taken a few pics over the last few weeks,
































And we've added another 2012 baby to the family, this is my sister's new horse, she has named him Journey,


----------



## haviris

Quest got his first 'real' ride today, first of many, he did great! Didn't get any pics of the ride, it was only me and my sister and we were both riding, but did get a few of my sister ponying him off my other horse before the ride.


----------



## flytobecat

Looking good


----------



## haviris

Sorry, I forgot about this one, we were getting ready for a ride and I think this was Quest saying he wanted to go to, it just cracks me up so I had to share it,


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Well, Finn has been doing amazing under saddle thus far. Had him going again in tack for the past week and a half. He had a light start this winter, but I haven't had the opportunity with the weather to get much done. He did really well in our tiny little outdoor arena for a couple days so I took him out for a 4km trail ride on the property. He thought every fern we passed was going to eat him...luckily for us there's millions of them on the farm LOL! 







Last night I trailered him 15 minutes down the road to a nearby ranch with an indoor arena. First ride off property, second experience with an indoor arena. He is so chill and level headed! I love it! Most of the horses I've worked with like to get into the mindset of "I'm somewhere new! I don't know what to do! Let me just forget my brain in the trailer and ignore everything you say!" whereas Finn decided to put complete trust in me. Anytime something scary happened, (IE: big truck drove by, wind picked up on the arena, horse at the end whinnied, horse at the end kicked the fencing, etc) he would just lower his head and if anything became softer, and more responsive! I was just blown away!


----------



## Zexious

^Fin is adorbs! <3 looks like he's coming right along!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Thanks Zexious, he's such a cool minded horse! I love him! Even in his fugly awkward stages!


----------



## haviris

Well Journey got his first saddling today, honestly I was expecting some fireworks, but he let me down. He's got a long way to catch up to Quest, but I think he's coming along really well!


----------



## Drifting

Look who got back from North Carolina last night!


I can't wait to get off work and go play with him.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder, Stryder, Stryder.

Let me start off by saying the first day back, he was super obnoxious. We had him in a small roundpen to eat the grass in there, and because we need to move some horses around. Well he threw a fit, broke a board. Just would not settle down. Threw him out in the ring and he got some of his energy out. Man that boy is FAST. He was running, doing sliding stops, roll backs, turns. I'm sad I didn't get it on video. 


I knew he was growing when he left, and he came back an extra inch taller. He's about 15h, almost 15.1 now. I was not thrilled that he came back looking like he needs another 50-75 pounds. He looks racing fit, lean lean lean. He weight taped to 800 pounds. I know the weight vastly underestimates, but It still wasn't what I wanted to see.













I tacked him up to see if his new pad would fit. He looks like a baby underneath it. 










^ Trainer apparently didn't get his feet done, even though I sent him money for it. Farrier came yesterday and we fixed that issue.

So, since I'm a heavier rider and he is obviously not up to carrying me around for any length of time, I have decided to put him back out to pasture to finish his growth spurt and gain some weight. I would like to find a light weight rider to ride him 3 times a week or so just so his training stays fresh, but its not a make-or break issue. I don't think he'll be hard to 'refresh' when we're ready.



Of all the things I've missed, it was Stryder's big personality. I decided to see if plastic bags scared him (cans are empty.)












And a video of his reaction. I stopped it when he really got going, I didn't want him to hurt himself or spazz. 


Here Stryder, hold my beer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcac402vJPc

^ I should note those cans are empty.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Well finally got up on Chloe and realized she's not as small as I thought she was. Of course she was a quiet little angel for me, but since she still need to fill out some more before really riding her she and I are going to become acquainted more with line driving.


----------



## New_image

Tribby is getting ready for her first ride:
https://youtu.be/-rU_6QI0HWM

Zion is just busy being awesome for another year while he grows. More.
https://youtu.be/ua0rV9mfDTs


----------



## Endiku

Must.steal.pretty.tribby


So shiiiiiiiny


----------



## Drifting

It was spa day! Everyone got baths, Stryder needed one so badly. I should have taken a before and after shot.

I can't wait till his winter sun-faded coat finally sheds and he's black again. 












He got turned out with my mare so my horses can be in the same field. It took him all night to charm her into not killing him. It was the first time she'd ever been turned out with a boy and she was not impressed. But they got over it.

The fat Tuna (Luna)












Doing what they do best


----------



## COWCHICK77

No pics 

I put a couple more rides on Hooey. His feet are long so I laid him off, been trying to get hubby to trim him but we have been busy then he was gone for over a week going to bull sales. 
Pulled into the barn yesterday, hubby had just turned a bull into the horse lot as we are getting ready to Trich the bulls for the year. No sense in hauling him all the way up to the other bulls and trailing him back next week. Hooey chased the bull around striking and biting and about ran him through the fence. Boss wouldn't be too happy if my colt crippled his new high dollar bull so Hooey(and Stilts, he was part of the chase) were turned out for the next week or so until the bulls are done. Someday I will get him broke, at least I know he's cowy!


----------



## StellaIW

Here's an update on my little troll.

Storm is doing well, she's turning three on the 18th of May. I've just started riding her a little, so far 7-10 times. We have tried the canter twice now.

I am a bit tall, 5"6 and she is 13.3HH but I am thinking about schooling her in western in the future.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

StellaIW, she's beautiful! I love seeing Storm updates! Looks like she's progressing really well!


----------



## Tazzie

She is gorgeous Stella!! I'm sure she'd make a lovely western pony, but I am LOVING her in english tack! She is just stunning!


----------



## haviris

Pic from yesterday (oops, I mean the day before yesterday), I've been focusing on helping my sister get her horse going, so haven't done much with Quest, but we took them both on a trail ride (Journey's first trail ride and first time being ponied, he did really well). You can see Quest's ears.

Journey got his first ride yesterday, and if the weather and my job will quit getting in the way and we can stay consistent, she shouldn't need me so much and I can get back to focusing on my own baby. In the mean time I am really enjoying this part! I just love seeing how far we've come, with Quest he was easy, been prepped for this his whole life (he was kind of a get on and go kind of horse), but until a few weeks ago Journey had barely been touched.


----------



## Zexious

^Looks like they're all really coming along


----------



## Mercy98

All these pretty horses make me drool


----------



## Drifting

Stryder is just chillin.






















Next to my mare he almost looks big.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Trich tested bulls on Tuesday. I caught a fresh horse on Monday and Hooey followed me so I let him. Turned the new heifer bull out with the others so he couldn't torture him. Tuesday morning we put the bulls in the roundpen and here is Hooey "helping", he also was trying to bite them through the panels in the lead up to the tub. LOL



Finally hubby trimmed his feet and the bulls are out so I can go back to riding him!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

There was a critique/schooling show nearby home and since Finn has been doing so well I thought we may as well go. I figured the worst that could happen is he gets too overwhelmed or three year old ish and we just walk around and hop on in the warm up arena. I just wanted to make it a really great experience for him. All I was hoping from him was to have him quiet enough in the halter class and not fidget too much and to stay on in the riding class without any silly tantrums about not wanting to stop or back up.
Took him in the halter class to get him used to the idea of other horses in with him and he just about fell asleep he was so chill! There were only a couple horses in the class. We took 5th out of 9 I believe.

In our riding class there was only about 3 other horses in the class, so it was really quiet. He was a little tired by this time so he was a little slow to react to his cues. After when everyone was standing in the lineup he just stood stock still, I was so proud! He took 2nd in that class.







Afterwards the judge and I were chatting and she said she was really impressed with how quiet that he was, and that I must take him out places often for him to be so chill in a new place. She was quite surprised when I informed her that that was his second ride off property and first ride with other horses working around him. 

All in all it was a very proud day for this horse mom!


----------



## CAP

Miss Chloe, First little ride of the year since she was lightly started last Fall. 
I love her disposition and how she carries herself. I'm looking forward to starting Farrah (half sibling) and see if they are similar!


----------



## EquineBovine

Panacea is currently in her terrible twos. She is still a lovely horse but is trying it on with everyone so she's earnt herself lots of schooling haha
she's getting mouthed and has had all tack onhon her now.


----------



## Drifting

I swear I'm going to change Stryder's name to "Keeps me waiting" or something.

He's going through another growth spurt. 










At least he's picked up weight after his 'training.'

So angry










Wha?


----------



## texasgal

I don't know if any of you remember the colt that my bff bought that had been traumatized and a very young colt and was terrified of humans.

Well, he's 3 now and I took a few pics the other day:

Smoki:


----------



## COWCHICK77

He's pretty! WOW


----------



## Endiku

Is that a brand on his cheek? Never seen that before.


----------



## texasgal

Yes, his birth year.. 12. Both my boys have them too.


----------



## Endiku

huh! Well that's neat- no mis-communication about age. I think I'm just in the wrong circle to see that. I've only ever seen the crest freeze brands, lip tattoos and hip hot brands in person, in my area.


----------



## EquineBovine

Stryder looks epic x


----------



## New_image

Tribby heard about the Kentucky Derby. She was there in spirit and feels that she won by a nose.


----------



## CrossCountry

We got the go ahead from our vet to start riding, so we've had a few short ones! (I still don't want to put long hard rides on him because he's still young!) One in full gear, saddle & headstall, and two bareback and in a halter. He's really comfortable with me on his back, and is getting the hang of everything. We've got walk to trot, and trot to walk transitions down wonderfully. Once we get a better whoa I'm going to try and get him loping. He's such a wonderful boy.

Our rides are only 10-15 minutes long.


----------



## texasgal

^^ awww.. look at him!


----------



## haviris

Here are pics of Journey on his 2nd (arena) and 4th (road) rides,
















We're thrilled with his progress! 

Sorry no current pics of Quest (now that we're riding they'll probably be mostly ear pics, I prefer to stay behind the camera, not in front of it), but he's doing amazing as well! Looks like we'll even be setting pivots at the rodeo this year.


----------



## New_image

1,677 days of waiting for this moment. Tribulation's first ride! And she was perfect. Love this filly.


----------



## haviris

Today is Quest and Flint (miniature gelding)'s 3rd birthday, of course I'm stuck at work instead of home playing with them, but we'll celebrate tomorrow with pedicures!


----------



## haviris

Well here are a few of Quest, from a few days ago when the round pen was dry, before the latest rain turned it into a sloppy mess.
















And from today, lined up and waiting for their pedicures!


----------



## Drifting

Played with Stryder a little today


Dude is all legs.




















He paid no attention to the foal running around beside him.

Then we kind of went on a bike ride. I say kind of, because the tires were flat

He loves anything with wheels. He chases the lawn mower, and watches the neighbor pick up sticks in the back of a big convoy-army style truck.










Then a pretty pose for a picture












Breeding season is well underway here. And this is what he thinks of all the teasing, squealing mares.











It's a good thing he's got color and personality, because his conformation faults are glaringly obvious. If he was solid, he'd be one funky looking dude (Spots distract!)


----------



## Paintedponies1992

It was vet day at the barn and everyone was getting their yearly needles and teeth checks. Glad to say that nothing seems to faze Chloe, she stood still as the vet needled and checked her teeth. Not a lot to say about riding, she's had a few people sitting on her back and lead around, but that's probably all that's happening this year since she's really scrawny. I do have plans on ponying her while taking Rosie out on the trail and maybe have her carry light things. Kind of like a pack horse only not going to carry heavy loads.


----------



## EquineBovine

Hope these work!
Panacea will be 2 and a half soon. This is her second time to the beach and she loves it


----------



## EquineBovine

Grr ok what about that


----------



## EquineBovine

???


----------



## EquineBovine

YES!!
http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr327/equinek9/11264838_10153309359666585_4207879158171516050_n.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr327/equinek9/11219109_10153309359891585_2343743824576503434_n.jpg


----------



## Icyred

My gelding is finally becoming a HORSE and not an awkward ugly duckling! Love this gelding. I am starting him in dressage and some w/t hunter classes this summer. SUPER EXCITED.


----------



## MsCuriosity

Beautiful horses!


----------



## Drifting

Decided to see what Stryder would do if I brought over an umbrella.


I should have known he'd try to eat it. 









































Wassup?





















Opened and closed it a few times, and while he wasn't sure about that he still.. just wanted to rip it to shreds.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I refuse to show any new pictures of Chloe's body because she's going through an ugly stage again V.V but here's her face. At the moment not a lot is happening due to the fact I'm on a temporary shift of 3:30pm to 2am at the moment and this weekend I planned to do some more work with her and start ponying her but of course it rained the entire weekend...


----------



## CAP

Updated photo's of my girl Chloe.


----------



## Drifting

I need that ball, where did you get it? I can see Stryder kicking it at his pasture mates now.


----------



## Drifting

Check it out.






















Earshots. WOohoo.














It's the first time I've ridden him since he came back from training 60 days ago. He's still gawky. He's still smaller than I'd like and he's still growing. But we took a 15 minute tour around the ring and he was great. Need to find a different saddle, this one's too wide for him.


I get asked if he's for sale at least once every few months. Everyone loves his goofy personality. Now if he'd only grow into it.


----------



## Drifting

I'm just going to leave this.. here..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d17E6I42YYc


----------



## Endiku

:shock::lol:

STRYDER! Keep it PG! For the children!!!!!

:rofl: (You go boy!)


----------



## Drifting

Stryder would like to know where all the 3 year olds are at.











He's busy growing. He went from 15h to 15.1 in less than a week's time, and is still going. But he did string test to 16.1 so .. we'll seeee. The poster child for late bloomer.


----------



## New_image

I am sure all of the mothers of the 3 year olds are busy enjoying summer and that explains the absence :cowboy:

Still patiently waiting until he is old enough to ride. Zion has been busy goin' places, seein' things, ground driving, ponying down trails, he took a bath... I defused his hair, heh, :icon_rolleyes: 
Poor kid wants to do something mentally challenging every day! Can he be four yet?! 







Trib is thrilled with her lightly started riding career. She has had several wonderful arena workouts and one two mile trail ride - the first time under saddle off of the property, last week! She is more than happy to sit around and enjoy time off between rides while Zion bugs me to drag him along down a trail everyday.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Ugh, I have been fairly busy so Hooey got put on the back burner.
I need to get him going so I can use him this fall for work as we have sold all of horses except for him, Stilts and Zorro.

But here are a couple recent pictures...
Hooey and Baxter playing in a trough on a hot day




Hooey sporting a hackamore the other night.


----------



## EquineBovine

We're in the middle of winter here so that's why I'm not doing much!
BUT I have sat on Panacea and walked about the paddock. She was fantastic. She's teething something dreadful so then dentist will be out next week 
Everyone looks so great!


----------



## nothingsempty

Talyn's quite the character! What happened to Stryder's leg??


----------



## Drifting

nothingsempty said:


> Talyn's quite the character! What happened to Stryder's leg??


He got it wrapped in the fence the winter of his yearling year. It's all healed up now and he's sporting an awesome scar. I miss Tayln, haven't seen SMBROBS on here lately


----------



## haviris

Haven't been riding Quest a lot lately, been working my other horse, this was from 8/1, we were planning on going to a nearby horse park for a moon lit trail ride (Quest's first organized trail ride), but broke down about 10 miles from our destination, so we found a trail off the highway and went on our own! It was great! We're already planning our next one!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Haven't been doing much of anything with Chloe lately, she was started earlier this year, had a few people up on her and then walked around with them on her back. She'll continue this fall though. Here's just a random picture of her next to my yearling, Magik.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Hey guys!
Been a while since I updated last, life has been pretty busy. Finn recently has been coming along awesomely! He's been getting more balanced, and building a beautiful topline. Conformationally, he has finally started evening out and looks more like a nice young horse than a llama! 
Unfortunately this morning he had a freak accident with a bee, and long story short, he ended up with a pretty severe head injury (deep puncture wound). The vet has since left and due to the location and severity of the injury, things don't look very promising for my boy at the moment. I'll maybe post in more depth in the horse health section and link it later with pictures. 
If you guys could send some prayers/positive thoughts our way, my boy could really use it right now. 3 years old is too young a horse to have to say goodbye to, and I don't know what I'd do without him!
Thanks-Melissa and Finn


----------



## Drifting

These are horrible pictures but I was trying to capture the size difference between Stryder and his 15.3 companion. 























Stryder is definitely a member of the slow growers anonymous club. He just keeps growing growing growing as slow as he possibly can.


----------



## Zexious

^Such pretty color!


----------



## my2geldings

*Busy Summer*

Have had such a busy summer! I wish I had had time to post some updates on all the things we have been doing. Costa just turned 3 and we have been trailering her everywhere and exposing her to pretty much everything you can think off. I am proud to say that our once wild mare is as broke and bombproof as they come. So proud of how far she's come. So much more to come for her.

Again for those who don't know, she is a registered Canadian mare.:cowboy:


----------



## Zexious

^Beautiful! She is coming right along!


----------



## EquineBovine

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> Hey guys!
> Been a while since I updated last, life has been pretty busy. Finn recently has been coming along awesomely! He's been getting more balanced, and building a beautiful topline. Conformationally, he has finally started evening out and looks more like a nice young horse than a llama!
> Unfortunately this morning he had a freak accident with a bee, and long story short, he ended up with a pretty severe head injury (deep puncture wound). The vet has since left and due to the location and severity of the injury, things don't look very promising for my boy at the moment. I'll maybe post in more depth in the horse health section and link it later with pictures.
> If you guys could send some prayers/positive thoughts our way, my boy could really use it right now. 3 years old is too young a horse to have to say goodbye to, and I don't know what I'd do without him!
> Thanks-Melissa and Finn
> View attachment 684170
> 
> View attachment 684178


Best of luck for your boy! He looks lovely. Keep us posted


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Chloe's coming back to continue training this fall after the camping trip weekend with Rosie, in the mean time I found this little (or big) gem. This is Wyatt, he's a 3 year old brown paint gelding approx. 16hh. He's super smart, picked up on everything and very respectful of space (which is good since he towers over me). He's right up to speed on where Chloe was last time she was home. Hoping in a week to be up on him on the lunge line.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Introduced the tarp, the metal folding chair and large culvert to Wyatt today. 2 out of 3 successes. He stood a foot from the folding chair as I banged it around and never batted an eye at it and stood on the tarp without much hassel. The culvert, now, is what we'll have to really work on; he thinks he should just have to go around it and not have to pick up his feet to go over it. He's also backing up beautifully, so beautifully that I just have to start walking backwards behind him and he'll start backing up til his nose is at my shoulder.


----------



## CrossCountry

Rueger is doing really well! He had his first ride off property, and has been ridden down our driveway and through our second pasture two times now. He has about 20 rides total. We're preparing for a off property trail ride soon, and I'm really excited for that.


----------



## Drifting

Rueger's looking like he's grown a little more. Definitely not looking like the gawky 2 year old he was!


----------



## COWCHICK77

I got a few more rides on Hooey last month. He's a pretty smart horse, catches on fast and seems pretty talented. A friend who has rode with some BNTs and used to make a living starting and selling cutting prospects loves him, refers to him as "his horse" and has offered to buy him several times. Not selling him though. We have sold almost all of our horses except for three, Hooey made the cut along with Stilts and Zorro so he's staying 

Anyhow, I hadn't been on him for a couple of weeks due to me taking another job. Got a day off so I rode him today. He was a bit of a turd but too be expected after that much time off. Hoping to get more consistent so I can get him solid and possibly do some easy shows next season. Hauled him last month to a couple of shows and ponied him since he hadnt been off the ranch for a while, he takes that pretty good. He hauls good, he's gentle and easy going enough that it doesn't bother him. Even watching the bucking horses don't seem to phase him much.

I thought he was going to grow taller, right now he's still at about 14.2H but hes thicker than Stilts and seems to take up my leg. Pretty mover though and fun to ride when he's really moving out.

picture from today


----------



## Paintedponies1992

So I put Wyatt in the wrong section, he's a year older than I thought he was XD


----------



## Drifting

Random Stryder pictures. He's shedding out from bronze to black, though you can't tell in these shots































^^ can we say over reach?




















He doesn't know the meaning of putting his head down. He still (to me) looks like a gangly growing boy.. and he is growing.. 15h and still pushing up (hindquarters is 15.2_)

Took him out today to re-introduce him to ground work. Time to do something besides be goofy, goofy.


----------



## EquineBovine

Panacea had her first big girl show! We only had two classes but she got 2nd place in 2 year old class (she's 3 in November) So proud!
























Hope this works!


----------



## Drifting

Stryder wanted to show off for the girls in the next field. Which worked fine until he ran at break-neck speed head first into a 3 board fence and snapped a railing. Too busy racing a 3 year old up the hill to pay attention. Oops.


----------



## New_image

Love the updates!



Tribby!


Zion!


Cannot wait to ride this boy next spring :runninghorse2:


Tribby is on ride #6


----------



## my2geldings




----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

About 7 weeks ago, Finn injured himself quite badly, the vet gave him 20% chance of recovery. I am happy to say he pulled through without an issue! He was on 24/7 stall rest for a month with a fifteen minute hand walk every day for energy. We were terrified that something would get into his wound so his stall was always spotless, cleaned it about 4 times a day. For a three year old he dealt amazingly and that's probably the reason he pulled through so well. He never got hot or upset at being inside, the vet could come out and give him his IV without even putting a halter on him. Along with not being upset or hot, he also never got lethargic or depressed. He just seemed content everytime I went out to him. The vet gave us the ok to return to work 2 weeks ago, and I started riding him again the 22nd of September. You wouldn't know he had any time off. In fact I think he watched "How to be a civilized riding horse 101" videos while on rest because he hasn't put a foot out of line. He's always been a solid minded unfazable boy, but this has just been an amazing comeback for him. He feels as comfortable and relaxed as my bombproof trail horse out on the trail, and he doesn't mind doing arena work either. 
Here's our first ride back, went down the road to our 12 acre hayfield and went all the way around. The neighbour had his tractor out and was turning over his field and we rode right by without batting an eye!


----------



## CAP

My girl is slowly starting to look like a horse! I can't wait until her head finish growing not many of my bridles will fit her she has such a small danty head lol


----------



## Drifting

New Image they both look Gorgeous!
My2geldings, I've always loved your horse.

Sweetbreeze, so glad to hear he's on the mend.
CAP <3 <3 <3 LOVE. So pretty.


And my derp derp still looks like a cartoon. 










But an older cartoon LOL. He's cleared for work after his run-in with the fence. He looks a little worried, doesn't he?


----------



## my2geldings

*Thank you*



Drifting said:


> My2geldings, I've always loved your horse.


awe thank you so much girl. We are soon blessed to have her.


----------



## smrobs

Sorry, no new pictures of Talyn. I've still not done anything with her LOL. Her lingering refusal to grow combine with my complete lack of time isn't conducive to much training. She's basically been having her feet trimmed and that's it since this spring.

BUT, I have next week off so I'm hoping to get some actual work done with her .

This is pretty much the only picture I've gotten of her in months.


----------



## Drifting

Smrobs! Darnit i saw the notification that you replied and that little picture is all we get? Pffft.  can't wait to see more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

I had a nasty fall off a friends horse, fell on my head, broke my helmet and sprained my neck. This was in July. I'm still out. Haven't ridden since the accident and can't really do much ground work. So, Panacea is turned out up the farm. However, we had one show last month and got a 2nd which was awesome seeing as I forgot to return to the judge after my run out...we've got another show next week however I've asked someone else to run her for me due to my lingering pain.

My girls today  Hope it works!


----------



## Drifting

Pretty girls!

So sorry to hear about your accident.

And because I can't help myself, one my Stryder picture. I do love his spots.










We start groundwork again tomorrow. woohooo.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Wow all the young ones are looking amazing! I just love to see the variety of horses on here everytime I log in! Looks like they are all on the way to being some lovely civilized citizens!


----------



## smrobs

I've got this entire coming week off so my plan is to start doing something with little Talyn. Fiddled with her a bit today, re-braided her mane because it was starting to just poof out in every direction again (quite a feat considering how thick and long it is LOL). Then spent some time driving her up and down the driveway with regular reins and my arm across her butt. She took that pretty darn well. Maybe if I can get Dad to help me, I'll get on her sometime this week.

She's still so downhill though that I think I might put my britchin on her just to help keep my saddle back off of her neck LOL.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Went to see Chloe, the pasture is doing her good; won't be doing much with her til maybe next year though sadly :/


----------



## Zexious

^She's adorable!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Thank you :3


----------



## EquineBovine

Can't wait to get back in the saddle so to speak. My mare is happy enough getting fat up at my parents but I'm not 
Panacea is going to the A and P show next week, my friend is leading her, so I'll be bringing her back into town for some intensive grooming and ground work. Wish me luck!


----------



## EquineBovine

Drifting said:


> Pretty girls!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your accident.
> 
> And because I can't help myself, one my Stryder picture. I do love his spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We start groundwork again tomorrow. woohooo.


 
How'd it go? :cowboy:


----------



## smrobs

Well, FINALLY got a chance to do something with little sister. She was unimpressed, but I was very impressed. Caught her up and saddled her, which resulted in a small blow-up...which I expected since she hadn't seen a saddle since spring.

After I got all that sorted out, I saddled Rafe and we went to the country with her on a lead. She is seriously too darn smart for her own good. Took her about 2 minutes to figure out the whole "ponying" thing. She kept up with us, w/t/c and actually even outstrided the big boy several times. For as small as she is, she's got a STRIDE on her LOL.





































Just showing how far down it is to the saddle on her from where I was sitting LOL









She mostly kept the lead rope that slack and just stuck right with us









We did 5.25 miles, the first half of that was at a long trot/lope so averaged about 10 mph (according to GPS anyway LOL). By the time we started back and started walking, he was dripping sweat, huffing and puffing. She was going along like she was conditioned for a 25 mile endurance race. 




























And all she had was that little sweat spot toward the front of her ribs/shoulder. Nothing on her neck or flanks, nothing on her back LOL. Also didn't realize until just now that I cut her head off in this pic :?

Anyway, that's that. Hopefully I'll be able to find time to maybe put a ride or two on her in the next few days........if work will cooperate. I also need to call the farrier really badly.


----------



## Cherrij

CUTE TALYN!!!! I am just too overexcited!


----------



## EquineBovine

Yey! Great photos!


----------



## Drifting

Yay Talon!

Random Stryder pictures.

Yay for sunsetting in the right place


----------



## New_image

*Zion is 3!*

Happy Birthday to my handsome baby Zion! He is finally an official 3 year old! He still comes better to "baby" than "Zion" which is cute, seeing as how he is now the biggest horse in the field.
Today marked his first ride. He has been impatiently awaiting this day. (He shouldn't get to excited, I do not plan to really start riding him until next spring.) But he had a fabulous five minute walk around the arena and he was very impressed with himself.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

*It's a little early buuuuuttttt....*

I did a holiday photoshoot with Finn with our boarder from the barn at the hayfield. We finally had a day that looked wintery with the frost staying. I would have waited till December to post and be a little better time wise but it looks like we wouldn't have the weather opportunity again for a while, and with how they turned out I couldn't wait! The boy was such a good sport for all of it, having to stand in the barn for hours to be "de-mudded" and cleaned up (WHO'S IDEA WAS IT TO GET A PAINT AGAIN??), and then dressed up in the very scary garland python (which definitely wanted to eat him for lunch). He was also a total spaz down at the field prancing around, and posing every time the camera clicked lol. Happy with how my boy is growing up!!


----------



## Drifting

EquineBovine said:


> How'd it go? :cowboy:


It went good, we just did some ground work. My plan was to build on that but for various reasons (Daylight Savings time :/) I haven't really had a chance to do much. Maybe we'll start up again if the weather holds out.


In the meantime, Stryder is putting on his winter figure. He is one dedicated roundbale eater.





















He's been having fun in the dirt. I need to vacuum him.

And it's no shave November. He's working on his Mustache. 










Stay classy dude. Stay classy.


Love the Zion and Holiday Finn pictures!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

With being busy putting rides on Wyatt I haven't been up to see the girls in a bit. Went up today and as very pleased to see that Chloe has chunked out . She's so different from the skinny shrimp she was a month ago, she's so solid! Not as tall as I'd like, but I am very happy with how she's turning out. The first picture is from this summer and the second and third is today.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr*

I haven't been on here for a couple of years! So it's about time I updated you all on Zephyr who has just turned 3!
He is still being a baby horse and I will not be backing him until he is 4 however I am doing a little ground work with him - just enough to keep him interested ;-)
He is still totally adorable and I have never met such a laid back easy horse to work with - nothing phases him.
And for those of you remember him, yes he still tries to boss his Uncle about, His Uncle is 31 now and as fit as a buck rat.
The photo by himself is him as a 2 year old, the other two and the one of him looking back at the camera were taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr working..and oh DOH!*

Just realised I meant the photo of him throwing himself at his Uncle is him as a 2 year old ;-)
Here he is putting some work in earlier this year...


----------



## CAP

My girl in her winter fluff. My husband finally got my truck fixed so we'll be riding at one of the indoor arena's soon for the winter months.


----------



## Drifting

Merlot, Cap, those are two pretty pretty Buckskins. I haven't seen Zephyr update in ages, look how handsome he is!!

It blows my mind to think in 3 months Stryder will be 4. FOUR.

He is sporting quite the hay belly. He's so fat his fat has fat. And all he gets is a round bale and a measuring cup of mini-horse feed twice a day to make him feel like he's getting something when the others get fed. Easy keepers, pfft.













So you know that video of a woman wrapping their horse up in gift wrap? I tried that.

Preparing.










As finished as we got.








Wrapping paper is a lot of work and I"ve never been any good at it. It would have been easier if I had a second pair of hands. 

He didn't move though, far too interested in that hay net.. you know because his round bale isn't enough for the piggy.









That would have been so much cuter if he had his eyes open.
:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

He was all Derp for the whole thing. Fat and lazy! I should start riding him. I Should I should.


----------



## Drifting

So.. I was feeling ambitious today.




















This is the 3rd time I've hopped on him since he got back from training in April. The difference is night and day. He is more filled out, more balanced. Also he's fat so...

I wasn't sure if I was going to get on him and stood staring down at him from the mounting block for like 5 minutes. He yawned and looked at me so I was like "FINE!" and got on. Just did a 10 minute stroll working on stopping, walking, turning. 

He was not amused at having to cart me around. He tried biting my toe whenever i put my leg on him, but that was the worst he did so he was a good boy.


----------



## EquineBovine

Panacea went to the breakers on the 14th December. The first two photos are of her at the breakers. 
The last one is of my 3rd time sitting on her. PLEASE don't have a nervous breakdown. I know I'm very fat and I should be wearing a helmet but honestly it was a spur of the moment thing. She was amazing. Didn't care at all, just splashed about, walked around the lagoon and enjoyed ear scratches.
So she's going really well but i dont know when I'll have her back yet :blush:


----------



## EquineBovine

Drifting said:


> So.. I was feeling ambitious today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time I've hopped on him since he got back from training in April. The difference is night and day. He is more filled out, more balanced. Also he's fat so...
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to get on him and stood staring down at him from the mounting block for like 5 minutes. He yawned and looked at me so I was like "FINE!" and got on. Just did a 10 minute stroll working on stopping, walking, turning.
> 
> He was not amused at having to cart me around. He tried biting my toe whenever i put my leg on him, but that was the worst he did so he was a good boy.



Well done! Lovely fluffy pony boy:blush: keep at it x


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

I've been giving my boy a little break from work as the rain has made everything super sloppy out here. We did finally get snow a couple days ago, and the ground was finally nice enough to let Finn out into the arena to play. I took the "nice" camera out with me and these were the results.

Cute little whiskery nose:


Love his soft eyes, and that star made by the whirl between his eyes:


Pretty trot:


One of my favorites of him:


BLASTOFF!:


Big streeeeeettttttttch!:


"Mom! I'm a ballerina horse! Look!":


----------



## MerlotDotOne

*Impressive Picasso







*


----------



## Drifting

Can you believe these horses are all coming on the *FOUR*th year? Stryder's birthday is in March.. Where did my little clown-baby go?

Kinda hard to follow up with the pretty pictures above, as my guy is FILTHY and in pasture condition (which is.. fat and no muscle) but here you go!

I hate Stryder's coat in the winter. It's thick, and he rolls.. and its just gross. Next winter I'ma blanket him to keep him clean if we're riding a lot.

This is how he spends his days.











Sleeping.. or eating.




















We're not riding right now, something is up with his right side and I have a feeling it's a stomach issue. So put him on some uguard and going to have him looked at/scoped if it doesn't resolve itself soon.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Next month Chloe is coming back from being out to pasture to start her training. I haven't been out lately since I've been focusing on putting miles on Wyatt, work, and the frigid weather, so I only have this picture of her that's semi recent that I didn't put up before. She and Magik got into burrs and it's my own luck that they both have thick manes and tails so had to tie her while working on her long tail DX.


----------



## Merlot

So good to see these babies again  Eqbovine, Pan looks so grown up! Beautiful horse 
This was Zephyr yesterday - it rained after about a 2 year drought and he made the most of it mostly by arguing with his Uncle... Typical teenager.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought my horse had socks? At least he did before we went on our trail ride today...
We are celebrating the mud though, because that is from walking through a puddle as directed without sidestepping or trying to avoid it! Yay Finn!







On another exciting note, he is finishing up another growth spurt. His neck and chest are really looking like the nice stock-type horse I wanted when I first bought the little derp, now I'm just waiting on his back end to catch up again, and maybe that'll be the end of those (hahahahaha in my dreams right?!)


----------



## Drifting

Guess what comes with a blizzard? 

A snow picture! And I had to hop on bareback because.. well I can. He was so mad. The snow was up to his knees and trying to cart me through it - well he wasn't very happy. But I only did it for pictures.


----------



## New_image

I love that we've kept these updates going for four years now. I am sure some youngsters will be really starting their careers this year! 
Zion's third ride: he'll be going along lightly for the next year yet but he is doing marvelous :loveshower:


----------



## Merlot

It is a real buzz to see these horses all grown up.

Zephyr will be 4 in November. He has been out and about in hand for experience and loves it. He is such a dude about everything.
As a yearling I took him to a big show (with his mother) and the classes were huge.

Fortunately I am NOT a 'showy' but took him for experience because fter the third class came around the Zeph man was getting fidgety as everyone walked far too slowly for his big strides. Anyway the next class was the 'Mannered' ring - I tell you my horse chooses his moments. He threw a complete tantrum - which fir him, means dumping himself down on the ground and kicking his legs all about. That is what he did in the middle of the ring. When he did stagger up, I had a BROWN horse. I was laughing so hard I couldn't move. People were glaring at us and we got kicked out of the ring. Hilarious.

Anyhow I didn't take him to another show until a few weeks ago when I got talked into taking him out again. This is him the day before - all washed and pimped. He was absolutely incredible at this, did not put a foot wrong even when some horses went nuts beside him. (he almost rolled his eyes)


----------



## EquineBovine

Still a total pretty boy I see! <3


----------



## nicoles

Loki is finally, finally starting to look like an adult horse. He'll be 4 in May. Sticked him at 16 hands in the front and 16.1 hands at the butt. My horses have been at home with me since November. I was really scared I wouldn't be able to take proper care of them because I've never had horses at home before, but so far, so good. I absolutely love having them right outside my door. 

Pics...

First one he's on a hill so he appears to be level (yay!) lol, and excuse the wormer on his lips:



He's going to start under saddle this summer. I was originally going to start him as a 3-year-old but he was so immature in body and mind I just couldn't do it. 

This next pic I'm only sharing because I love the relationship he has with my daughter. He does everything for her. 





I hope everyone is able to enjoy their horses. I've been a member for almost 3 years and a lurker for 6, but rarely post. I should be posting more often now that I'll actually be working with him lol


----------



## Merlot

Good on you Nicoles for waiting til he is 4. This will pay off for you in the long term. 
Zephyr isn't being started until he is at least 4 either but there is a heap you can do on the ground - we have just started horse agility which he LOVES and will be great preparation for his ridden work.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder is going to be 4 tomorrow! (the 11th March)

Where did all the time go? He's still a gawky, awkward, never gonna have good conformation kind of thing.

Oh well, at least he has personality and spots.

He got his feet done today. As you can see he takes standing for the farrier very seriously.











All that winter fat is gone, but so is some of his winter coat. He's shedding so bad.










And showing off his musical talents
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drArO_sZ1B0


----------



## Merlot

He looks like a total darling but yikes - why the chain around his nose??? :-/


----------



## Drifting

Merlot said:


> He looks like a total darling but yikes - why the chain around his nose??? :-/


Insurance. The last time he got taken out for the farrier (4 weeks ago) he spent the entire time rearing/bucking and trying to kick. They ended up having to twitch him. Sometimes he gets a bur up the butt with a big weather change and acts a fool. Since I'm not there to hold him my BO puts a chain on just in case she needs it. It's very rare for him to act like an idiot, but once every few months he decides to be jerk. If he's nice, he doesn't even know its there. He was nice today, as he usually is.


----------



## Drifting

Oo I never showed off Stryder's new tack set on here. :O 

My little Minion


















Now I just need a matching pad :O

and a random one from yesterday with his BFF and field mate, who is a solid 15.3


----------



## nicoles

I like that color combo on him, Drifting!

And his face, lol. I think I have a photo of Loki making a similar face... Let me find it... 



It's one of only 3 or so photos I've ever posted on Instagram. Hashtagged with #beautifulhorse, of course


----------



## nicoles

Merlot said:


> Good on you Nicoles for waiting til he is 4. This will pay off for you in the long term.
> Zephyr isn't being started until he is at least 4 either but there is a heap you can do on the ground - we have just started horse agility which he LOVES and will be great preparation for his ridden work.


I thought I replied to this!

I was actually thinking of doing horse agility with my 2014 baby. I talked about it with her breeder last summer and totally forgot about it, so thank you! She's awesome. She follows me at liberty through all sorts of distractions and even while we're walking through the woods (which are privately owned by the landowner I rent from and double fenced). She loves learning new things, is very athletic, and just tries her hardest for me. I'll try a couple agility things with her over the next month or so and see what she thinks. Have to go back into research mode with it, though 

Loki begrudgingly does what I ask. And with begrudgingly, I mean he does what I want, but makes sure I know he's not impressed with it lol. Kind of like my daughters lol. I can't cross a bridge or a creek or go through the "car wash" I set up without a lot of deep boredom sighs, even during the first time he ever does it. He will be easy to jump on and just trail ride, but in between rides, I'm sure he'll be happiest being left alone in the pasture. Although he does like to come over for his daily brushing and fly spraying, lol.


----------



## EquineBovine

Drifting said:


>


 LOVE the bridle!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Wow! Everyone's colts are looking great!

Update on Hooey:
I got really busy last fall and just couldnt consistently ride him as he needed. I swallowed my pride and sent him to my friend who makes really nice cow horses. (He's the one the one tries to buy him from me) I've always started and trained my own horses but you just have to do what's right for the horse. I sent him for 30 days and rode him a couple times before winter hit. Turned out for the winter and brought him back in last week. The snow and ice finally melted off! 
I saddled and led him off with not a hump in his back, gyped him a little and climbed on. He tried to crow hop going into the lope but he's just playing and easy to pull him out of it. 
Next day a friend I headed out at a trot down the railroad tracks. He wanted to play, crowhop, bite Stilts, I spanked his butt and away he went. Once he frees up he is so much fun to ride, you could trot for miles, so smooth. Pretty mover and moves big! 
Trying to get him legged up for work next week, so excited to see him on cattle.
I couple of pics from the other day. He isn't that lanky colt anymore he's gotten soggy!


----------



## smrobs

Holy crap, Hooey is a **** fine looking cow pony!!!


----------



## Drifting

Wish Stryder had that kind of build! He's definitely doesn't have that nice thick QH build.

Been trying to get in the habit of consistently riding him. He is thrilled (not)











Got pretty spring time flower picture at least




















Ignore his feet, he's due for a trim next week. toes grow like weeds. Not really happy with the farrier either but we're changing that up in May when I move barns.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Thanks smrobs! I'm so tickled with this horse, I wish I had a trailer load of him..lol

Drifting, I like the way he's built I bet you could go for miles on him!

Took Hooey to work yesterday.
Jumped out of the trailer just before sun up the coldest part of the morning with a fresh coat of snow on the ground. He was pretty excited so he does his ususlly, tries to crowhop and he's fry 90 as we are gathering heifers. He's like a guided missile on cattle, he locks on, pins his ears and tries to take chunk of hide. We doctored a few foot rots, I didn't rope off of him he wasn't tired enough yet so I set ropes, gave shots and notched ears. 

Boss got a phone call, cows had made over the ridge onto the wrong side. We drove up the road hopped out and went to looking for a few head of vows got them thrown together and headed up the mountain. Hooey has getting a little tired. Got down the other side put them on the fence to the meadows. It was kinds like trail ride then, we all just took it easy and B.S. Everyone's horses were tired it was about 12 miles from the highway, over the ridge and down to the meadow let alone the circle we pulled that morning. 
He did really well for his first day at work, he's a tough one ! I didn't want to put that many miles on him the first day and pull his plug but he took it. Got compliments on him from the guys on crew which always makes you feel good, like a proud parent..lol

A couple of pictures:
Turning out heifers the day before, 1300 head. Second pic, Hooey and I looking for cattle. The ridge in the background is the one we had to go over.


----------



## Drifting

We are making the leap to a new barn in May. We have been at my current barn since I got Stryder at 4 months old, so almost 4 years! It's not very conducive to riding though as the rings are small, and there are sometimes a lot of restrictions since it's a breeding facility. It was safe though when he was younger. It feels like we're graduating, new place has a massive indoor ring and double the amount of fields and horses.

Now if only the weather would clear up so we can get back to work.


----------



## Merlot

What a beautiful photo Drifting


----------



## nicoles

I know just posted pics a couple months ago saying that Loki is starting to look grown up, but yesterday I noticed that he really is looking grown up so I wanted to share some more! He'll be 4 in a month.

I'm hoping to send him to my trainer friend in Missouri to go under saddle and then eventually go through her field trial training program.

These are screenshots from a video I took and therefore not the greatest quality. It was after a bad rain and a bag of leaves was knocked over in the pasture. This bag really grabbed his attention and distracted pics are always the best pics of him 








Kind of goofy here with his flared nostrils and the wind blowing his hair around, but at least he's standing nicely for once lol:


----------



## CAP

My girl today, She's almost to the big 4.. May 12th is her birthday. Can't believe I've had her this long already, just feels like yesterday our adventure started. This winter we went back to basics. I found a new method over the winter, I wanted to try and it's been working out really well with all my horses, so I haven't done a lot of riding lately, between taking them back to the basics and filling in some holes, and my back being out this winter. I'm leaving for work in a week, so my training is going to come to a halt but I'm hopeing to leave on a good solid note. And come Fall start gearing up to get into some serious reining training!.


----------



## xxdanioo

Joey! He's almost four. He had his first ride about a month or so ago! Now he's out in the pasture enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Drifting

We close an almost 4 year chapter in Stryder's life tomorrow, by leaving his current barn and moving to a larger boarding facility. My BO and friend said it's like graduating from kindergarten into big-boy school.

She took a few pictures for me. His coloring is starting to change, the solid black that use to be on his cheek and in his flanks is roaning out.















































He is losing his tail *cries* He already lost half his mane.

Not the most graceful in the world. :icon_rolleyes: He's a good boy though, we've been having some fun riding around the farm. Eager to take him out on the trails at the new place.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Chloe turned 4 April 1st, she still looks like a quarter pony instead of a quarter horse , but I'm not giving up! I'm going to start riding her this year a bit, not too long or hard, but just enjoy. I'll wait a year or two to see if she at least fills out more and decide then what I'm doing; if i'm going to sell her. Here's a picture of her from two days ago standing with my coming two year old to show just how small she is.


----------



## Drifting

Ugh, it always sucks when they just don't grow the way you hoped. Stryder's horse size but he's narrow and I wish he'd get one more inch on him. He may, he's been growing slowly all winter and he should widen out. Chloe is cute, I hope she gets some more size to her.

We moved barns today. I posted a bunch of pictures in my member journal, but here's a few of my favorites.

The only time he's ever been the biggest horse in a field.









wee


















He has a lot of room to run now. Hopefully it'll help teach him where to put his feet, and how to watch where he's going.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Thank you, we're all hoping she at least fills out more in the end. Thankfully I have two other horses riding already and I'll be busy with the two year old soon so she has time. She's so well bred and has the best willing temperament as well as super smart, I'd hate to have to let her go. By the way, I love appys, especially Stryder's colour.


----------



## CrossCountry

Rueger turned 4 a few days ago! Not much is being done with him, but he's finally looking more mature, so I may start him under saddle for good now. Not sure, I guess we'll see!


----------



## my2geldings

Doing all sorts of fun things with our mares. Doing clinics and lots of trail riding in the mountains. It's a blast having such a well rounded horse to ride. First I have ever had where every ride is a great one.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Update on my boy Finn. He has been doing absolutely awesome in work lately, has gotten more consistent with a bit. I haven't asked for any kind of frame yet but he's more balanced, keeps his head in one spot, is getting nice and soft laterally, and doesn't lean on my hands which is kind of nice. I do have him up for sale at the moment so there may not be many more updates on him. I have four horses, and it's just not working out fairly in my schedule for them all anymore, so he's one of the two on the list. I've had a couple people out but none have seemed like the right fit for him other than one lady, who wants a horse for trail riding mostly, and possibly western pleasure, or whatever he seems suited for. She really likes him from the sounds of things and is coming back out tomorrow to try him again. Fingers crossed he stays on his best behavior and all goes well! 
Also had to post a picture from after this mornings ride. Scottish Broom is a huge problem out here on the island, but when it's flowering, it sure makes a pretty background for pictures!


----------



## oh vair oh

What is with the attachments pending ): Can't see the pretty babies!


I haven't updated in a while, but here is Lily now that she is 4. We are focusing on cowboy/western dressage and loving it! 

This is us at our second cowboy dressage (schooling) show:





















We also did a Buck Brannaman clinic earlier this year and learned a lot!


----------



## COWCHICK77

What the hell is with the "attachment pending"?!?
I wanted to see pics!

Update on Hooey. He's been doing pretty good, been cowboying, riding down the tracks and arena work. He had a week off due to weather and stuff going on so he bucked me down day before yesterday. Train came, blew it's horn and he blew up. Not his fault I was lazy and didn't really prepare him. Pretty impressive he was squalling and bawling (that is not just a sound effect they put in movies for bucking horses..lol) Watched him buck down the road along the train with my stirrups clapping together over the top of saddle. He can crank it on. Cut up his front legs with his backs from bucking..lol Caught him , put him to work. Yesterday he gained his gold star back. Today they are getting ready for the high school rodeo, went down and rode in the arena with stuff going on he did pretty good. Cousin said he's looking nice (he feels good)he's wanting to bridle up on his own loping. Stopping him he really got his butt in the ground and he's peddling in the front. 
Tomorrow is our first fun show.


----------



## Drifting

Well, we moved the beginning of May to a new facility and so far so good! Unfortunately the week we moved it was a week of rain and colder weather, so Stryder came down with the snots. Two shots of antibiotics cleared him right up though. 

This is Stryder and his new pony buddy. The two of them share a 6 acre field.














We've been in the indoor three times, and out on the trails twice. With the snots we stayed down away from the barn area for awhile to make sure we didn't spread it to anyone. But now that he's better we are going to get back to riding more. 












I do miss the more personal care of a smaller facility but having this much space to roam is a lot of fun.


----------



## smrobs

FINALLY!!! Please forgive my really terrible riding. I am totally out of practice with riding colts....and out of shape from sitting in a truck all day at work.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr...*

Zephyr and his new best friend The Hoover having an after breakfast stouch - they do this every morning - in a battle of the hairy clowns...


----------



## calfboy

I failed


----------



## COWCHICK77

Still no pictures from me hopefully I'll get some as Hooey is coming along. I had his teeth done and had the chiro work him over. His stops are getting longer as he's figuring out how to pedal on the front and he wants to crawl on his belly when you make him come back through himself.

Took him to a schooling show yesterday but missed the class I was going to put him in. Rode him around anyhow warming up with the other horses he did really good, he didn't melt down like he did last time. 
Had some folks comment on how much more broke is than last month when I brought him..he's getting there. I figure I have about 90 rides on him now.
(Stilts did awesome, placed second in the reining and ranch riding. I just need to get sliders on him since he's never been a big stopper and especially in sticky ground)

Working on getting cattle this week to work. I need some roping practice and put all my horses on cattle. I need to improve our cutting scores on Stilts and I'm excited to start Hooey and the big red colt


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I finally got access on here after the whole password reset thing and now I can post updated pictures of Chloe. Been doing a lot of handling lately; picking up feet, flexing, having her give to pressure on the hind and the forehand. My aunt took these pictures for me so all credit goes to her photography skills.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

So, I think it's time to start riding Chloe. The little brat has been scooting under the fence with the electric running to get into the other feild of horses she shouldn't be in with. I'm taking this as a she's too smart for her own good and bored with just grazing all day. Kind of like the kids who are super smart and become bored in a normal classroom setting so they find ways to occupy themselves. She's also filled out a bit more so a few short rides shouldn't do damage.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Refreshed Chloe on last year and she remembered everything, so next step is getting someone else to come out with me and start riding her. 
She wasn't even bothered with my two year old and the three year old picking at the saddle and actually fell asleep on me at one point.


----------



## EliRose

What a good girl!


----------



## Drifting

*Cries* 
Look at his tailll


----------



## Merlot

Good grief - what happened Drifting??? 

I'm wondering what happened to my gleaming pale gold buckskin....
;-)


----------



## Drifting

Bwhaha Zeph is soooo dirty. And he looks proud of it.

He's just roaning it out. His mane and tail can't decide if it wants to be black or white. So it'll grow in black, then come in white and all the black hair will fall out. Then it will grow back in black again, or at last that's what happened the last few years.

Speaking of years. 4 years ago TODAY, Stryder stepped on a trailer to head from KY to me in MD, which ended up being a 16 hour trailer ride for the poor kid. He didn't end up arriving till 3am on the 9th.


----------



## Drifting

*Guess what time it is? It's STRYDER TIME*​








Stryder says; Who me? Yes you!

So, yesterday Stryder got a new friend! And.. I may have gotten another horse. His name is Oberon and he is a 2015 model. He is black, even if he doesn't exactly look it right now. Stryder loves his new chew-toy-er, friend.

He couldn't wait to go meet him. This is when he noticed there was a new horse in the field!









Buddies.


















Waiit, waiit mom where are you going? We want treeeeattts. 










Obie: I'ma bite you!


















Stryder: No, I'ma bite you! 



















Spotted butts <3 <3


----------



## Drifting

It's fall! Hard to believe these guys will be 5 shortly. Anyone been up to anything with their 2012 models?

Now that the weather has changed and it's cool and fall, Stryder and I are riding again. We're going on our first off farm trail ride sunday if the weather holds.

In the meantime, we just like to add some color to our mostly H/J barn.


----------



## Merlot

Clowns...there's one in every paddock...or is it just my paddock? ;-)
Can't believe how fast the time has gone - Zephyr will be 4 in November and I will be starting him in December (can't wait!!!)


----------



## COWCHICK77

Riding Hooey has been sporadic. I was really focused on showing Stilts this summer and Hooey was put on the back burner, should of been the other way around.
I stepped up my showing and finally came to the realization that Stilts isn't the horse to take me to the level I want to show at, Hooey has a better chance of that. Stilts is not going anywhere and he will always be my #1  I think I will use him in a different way that will benefit us both better.

Anyhow I changed jobs and with it comes a house with an arena, barn, round pen, pens for practice cattle that will afford me more controlled practice for shows. Hopefully will be moved in next month. 

Hooey is a cranky horse that needs a lot of wearing out before he gets into the mind set of work and I'm having to get used to that type of horse again. I just got so used to riding Stilts the happy-go-lucky- horse that you could go do anything on even though he has a big motor. I am having to adjust my thinking and strategy when it comes to training and showing.

Well here is a few pictures I took today, rode him in the hackamore, did pretty good, he's very natural to it . He's getting big 15HH, I'd guess him at 1100 lbs and he is wearing a size 1 shoe. He is fast, strong and powerful. I just need to get him broke enough to catch up with all of that.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr's ridden training begins!!!*

The long wait is over - Zephyr's ridden training has begun - this is what was achieved in two days... Proud Mom here ;-)


----------



## QtrBel

On to new adventures! He'll have so much more to comment on. Hoping you keep going with his blog.


----------



## CrossCountry

Took Rueger out on his first real trail ride and he was a champ! Handled everything beautifully and was absolutely perfect. I couldn't have asked for a better trail partner.


----------



## smrobs

Ya'll make me feel so neglectful because I've still not done anything with Talyn since the last time I posted with her ridden update. Between being super busy at work and other responsibilities, I've barely even had time to ride my old broke horses, let alone try to keep a greenie going :? .

Maybe sometime next spring things will slow down where I can finally get her going....finally......at age 5.


----------



## Merlot

SMRobbs leaving the horse as long as possible is the best thing possible for the welfare of the horse. So I salute you 
Yes Zephyr's blog has started again after a year of grieving over the loss of Persil.
Yesterday Zephyr graduated out of the arena and straight out into the world!
He was incredible - you'd have thought he had done it all his life 
One very proud Mom right here ;-)
Here's a taste of yesterday's ride


----------



## egrogan

Yay Zephyr! Looks a pro in those shots  what a gorgeous boy he's become.


----------



## nicoles

Haven't posted an up date in a while because I haven't done anything new with Loki. Last week was 3 years that I've had him  

Loki is a TWH. I cut his mane because he ripped a chunk of it out. I cut it with kitchen scissors, so it doesn't look great for these photos lol

Anyway, two weeks ago he finally started his saddle training!! I was going to start him when he turned 4 in May, but it was just too hot and he sweats off his weight like crazy when it's hot. So I waited for it to cool down. It was a 6 hour drive to the trainer. I live in a metroplex and there are many closer trainers but I chose her because I need someone who lives and breaths trail riding. And is kind to horses  I stayed with her for 5 days and watched how she worked with her horses and started him. She's a friend, so we did a long weekend together with out other friend, I wasn't there just to study her with my horse lol

She just moved to a new house and doesn't have a round pen or arena, but he's so laid back she was able to hop on bareback and encourage him forward. First day was a few minutes. For the rest of the week she did short rides around the pasture. A week later she took him on his first trail ride! He did great (she said, I'm not just saying that lol)!! She did say he walks slow as a snail, but that's to be expected of him 

So several of these pics were stills from videos she sent me, and they're not clear, but I wanted to share:

This was his first time having a rider on his back:





His first time riding out of the pasture and there was a truck coming (I stayed at her place for 5 days, don't know if I ever saw a single vehicle on that road lol):



His first trail ride:








I'm so happy and proud of him. He was my first yearling and I was pretty hands off compared to other people I know. I didn't do desensitization or lunging or anything, because I was worried I would do something wrong and then have to pay for a trainer to fix it. I have plenty of experience with green broke horses, but never a young one like this. He has always lived out in a pasture 24/7/365. So I can't take any credit lol. He just is who he is and my trainer friend is amazing with horses. She could get him to do whatever she asked, like he just knew. She made everything look so easy!

I get him back in January. She's not to push him past a fast walk; I want focus to stay on getting him trail-ready. He's to be my daughters' riding horse (they're 11 and 14) eventually. I can work with him on getting him into a running walk and such when he gets back.  

At any rate, I'm excited to finally ride him myself!!


----------



## nicoles

Merlot said:


> SMRobbs leaving the horse as long as possible is the best thing possible for the welfare of the horse. So I salute you
> Yes Zephyr's blog has started again after a year of grieving over the loss of Persil.
> Yesterday Zephyr graduated out of the arena and straight out into the world!
> He was incredible - you'd have thought he had done it all his life
> One very proud Mom right here ;-)
> Here's a taste of yesterday's ride
> View attachment 840698
> 
> 
> View attachment 840706
> 
> 
> View attachment 840714
> 
> 
> View attachment 840722
> 
> 
> View attachment 840730
> 
> 
> View attachment 840738


Aww, yay! I love the easy, laid-back horses


----------



## Merlot

Sorry to inundate everyone with photys but am just so proud of the Zephyr.
Here's a few images from his ride the other day - asking him to move out now 
I can't believe the length of stride on him at all paces - just perfect for his CT/Endurance career ;-)


----------



## Drifting

@nicoles Loki looks great!! @Merlot He is beautiful, and look at him move!

I've been having some fun with Stryder. We did 6 miles out on roads and in the woods today, I'm hoping to get up to 50 trail miles before the end of the year. We usually ride solo. Hoping if we keep this up I can do a Limited Distance endurance ride with him closer to the end of next year.

Today we did something new, ponied my yearling. At least for a mile and a half, but the baby walks slow and Stryder wanted to move out so we lost the baggage and rode for another hour.


----------



## nicoles

Drifting said:


> @nicoles Loki looks great!!
> @Merlot He is beautiful, and look at him move!
> 
> I've been having some fun with Stryder. We did 6 miles out on roads and in the woods today, I'm hoping to get up to 50 trail miles before the end of the year. We usually ride solo. Hoping if we keep this up I can do a Limited Distance endurance ride with him closer to the end of next year.
> 
> Today we did something new, ponied my yearling. At least for a mile and a half, but the baby walks slow and Stryder wanted to move out so we lost the baggage and rode for another hour.


They're both so pretty!!

I was going to do LD rides with Loki but he is slowwwww. I have to post the video the trainer sent me of how slow he is onto youtube so I can share it here. She said he's like riding a snail lol. But again, I wanted to be able to put my kids on him, so it looks like that will work out!

My 2 1/2 year old filly is my athlete. Her "weanling university" trainer said to find her a job where she can run for days, so she'll be my endurance horse. I don't know if I'll start her end of next year or wait until she's 4. She's not nearly as immature or awkwardly slow growing as Loki, but we'll see! Loki would have been a mess to start as a 3 1/2 year old. He took forever to mature mentally and physically 

Blurry pic of my filly!


----------



## Merlot

Nicoles,
no horse should be started before they are 4, so just wait - she's a beautiful filly


----------



## nicoles

In my country they tend to start horses under saddle between 4-6, but around here they start them as long yearlings to young 2-year-olds. If she goes next winter, her training would start 3 months shy of her 4th birthday (training would start January 2018). She also wouldn't go above a walk and would focus on trails. Asking for more than a flat walk wouldn't happen until she's closer to 5. She would also get May-October off because it's way too hot for me to spend more than 10 minutes at a time outside during those months lol

If I wait until after her 4th birthday, I wouldn't be able to send her until October 2018, at 4 1/2, like Loki. It's just way too hot here for my northern-bred horses to ask them to train during summer. We're also planning on moving to Ireland (or Scotland if they don't Brexit!!) end of 2018, so it's cutting it real close if I wait until October. There are no Walking Horse-savvy trainers in Ireland, so I need that done before we move. But if she's not ready, then she's not ready. It's just all up in the air right now, and I have over a year to figure it out


----------



## Merlot

Good on you Nicoles, it breaks my heart to see horses started younger than 3. Zephyr was started a couple of months earlier than I expected as there was a break in the trainers schedule but he is only a month of 4.
The trainer is absolutely brilliant, doing such a great job and Zeph is enjoying it all immensely


----------

